# لمن يريد دراسه الطيران .... و جولة في كليات و معاهد تدريس الطيران



## مهندس وليد سمير (12 يونيو 2006)

دراسة الطيران

اردت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع لكي اوضح لجميع الاخوة الراغبين في الالتحاق بالطيران ما الذي يحتاجونه وما الذي يريون ان يعلموه لخوض غمار هذا العالم

فنبدأ باسم الله


هناك شرطان اساسيان لدراسة الطيران​ 


1- اجتياز الفحص الطبي وتوجد ثلاث انواع من شهادات الفحص الطبي 

- الشهادات الطبية من النوع الاول : 
...تمنح بعد فحص دقيق وشامل لكل اعضاء الجسم ( وهذه المقبوله لدى شركات الطيران الدوليه والمحلية وتجدد لكل ستة اشهر )

- الشهادات الطبية من النوع الثاني : 
.......وتمنح بعد فحص دقيق لبعض اعضاء الجسم ويتم تجديدها كل ( 12 ) شهر

- الشهادات الطبية من النوع الثالث :
.....وتمنح بعد فحص عادي للجسم وتطلب كبداية للمتقدم للحصول على اول رخصة طيران ويتم تجديدها كل ( 24 ) شهرا ولابد من توضيح في الشهادة الطبية التي من النوع الاول اسم الطيار وعنوانه وتاريخ ميلاده وطوله ووزنه ولون شعره ولون عينيه وتاريخ صدور الشهادة الطبية.




ثانيا : اجادة اللغة الانجليزية​ 

تعتبر اللغة الانجليزية مطلبا اساسيا لمن يرغب قيادة طائرة خاصة او عامة

- التدريب :
.....الرخصة الخاصة للطيار وهي المنفذ لجميع رخص الطيران وهي على مراحل.

1- الدراسات الارضية : وهي دراسة نظرية تستخدم فيها كتاب خاص للطيران وبه الاسئلة وتعتبر مرجع الطالب يحتوي على ( 570 ) سؤال عن حركة الطيران اجهزة الطائرة الوزن التوازن والطقس وخدمات الطقس والملاحة وراديو الملاحه والمطارات والمجال الجوي وسلامة الطيران مجلس سلامة النقل العالمي ويجب ان تحصل على اقل نسبة وهي (70% ) لكي تجتاز الاختبار ويكون عادة 50 سؤال من 500 سؤال.

2- طلبات الاختبار :
لكي تحصل على اول رخصة طيران وتصبح طيارا خاصا سوف يطلبمنك المختبر كالتالي :
- الكشف الطبي.
- نتيجة اختباركتاب الطيران.
- تكوين ( 40 ) ساعة طيران او اكثر ولا يمكن ان تدخل الاختبار باقل من ( 40 ) ساعة
- توصية من المدرب في كتاب الطالب الخاص بانه تم تدريبه وجاهز لدخول الاختبار. ويوقع على ذلك.
************** بعد استكمال ما سبق من متطلبات يبدأ الاختبار كالتالي***********
- اختبار شفوي عن انواع المطارات وظروف الطقس وحالات الطواريء ونوع الوقود المستعمل وكيفية التنقل بين مدينتين من حيث السر الجوي ومدة الرحلة والتصرف الملائم مع او ضد اتجاه الريح واخيرا مدى الفهم للعديد من الجوانب الفنية ذات الصلة بالطائرة والطيران.
...عند اجتياز الطالب للختبار الشفوي يبدا الاختبار العملي حيث يقوم الطالب برحلة جويه على متن الطائرة مع المختبر ( تبدا من الاقلاع من المطار ويلاحظ المحتبر خلال الرحله مدى التزام الطالب بخط السير والارتفاع المطلوب ثم يطلب منه ان يقوم ببعض عمليات الدوران وبعض الحركات الجوية وعمل حالة طواريء للطائرة وينظر المدرب في تصرفات الطالب ثم يجري له الهبوط والاقلاع متتابع ومختلف الانواع ......وبعد ان يجتاز ذلك يعطى الرخصة الخاصة
.

- لا يسمح للطيار الخاص بالطيران الا بالاستعانه برؤية خارجية ( طيران مرئي Vfr) وفي جو يسمح بالرؤية الخارجية .


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (12 يونيو 2006)

في الموضوع القادم نتكلم عن مرحله الطيران


----------



## مغرور (13 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير موضوع راائع وبإنتظار الاجمل


----------



## السلطان الأبيض (13 يونيو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## جاسر (13 يونيو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير وفتح الله عليك 

موضوع مهم أتمنى أن تستفيض فيه قدر الإمكان

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يونيو 2006)

اعذروني سوف اتغيب لمده خمسه ايام بسبب الامتحانات وان شاء الله سوف اكمل الموضوع لكي يستفيد الجميع


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يونيو 2006)

الحلقه الثانية مرحلة بداية الطيران​

- مرحلة تدريب المدرب يكون متوسط ساعات الطيران فيها (20) ساعة تزيد او تقل عنها قليلا ويتوقف ذلك على مقدرة الطالب على استيعابه لمهارات القيادة. حيث يتعلم في هذه الساعات كيفية الاقلاع والهبوط وقيادة الطائرة على خط مستقيم وبعض عمليات الدوران والصعود والنزول.

- عندما يصبح الطالب متأقلما مع الطائرة وجو الطيران بعد عشر ساعات طيران او ثلاثين ساعة طيران او اكثر والمدرب هو الذي يحدد تاقلم الطالب يقوم الطالب بالطيران بمفرده بالطائرة ويقف المدرب بجانب المدرج ليرى الطالب وهو يقوم بعملية الاقلاع والهبوط الاول معتمدا على نفسه دون ان يرافقه احد.

- يكرر الطالب المحاوله مع المدرب برحلات بين مدينة واخرى ويؤدي بعض الحركات الجوية. يجمع ما مقداره عشر ساعات منها ثلاث ساعات طيران ليلي

- يقضي الطالب عشر ساعات اضافيه بمفرده دون ان يرافقه احد حيث يقوم برحلاتمن مدينة لاخرى وعمل بعض الحركات الجوية.


الطيران الالي​

اذا اكمل الطيار الحاصل على الرخصة الاولى (40) ساعة طيران كلها رحلات بين المدن الداخليه فانه بذلك يكون مؤهلا للبدء في التدريب على مرحلىة الطيران باجهزة الطائرة فقط دون الاستعانه بالرؤية الخارجية وهو ما يسمى ( الطيران الالي )

مدة التدريب:
...........- التدريب لمدة ( 15 - 20 ) ساعة طيران على على جهاز شبيه بالطائرة مثبت على الارض يحتوي على اجهزة تشبه اجهزة الطائرة المتحركة والغرض منها هو تعويد الطالب على رؤية الاجهزة فقط والتعامل معها ويتولى الاشراف خبراء في الطيران ممن امضوا فترة طويلة في الطيران وحصلوا على دورات متقدمة في التدريب
- تستكمل هذه المرحلة من ( 20 - 25 ) ساعة طيران حقيقية مع المدرب ويوضع فيها مانع على العين للطيار بحيث لا يمكنه رؤية غير اجهزة الطائرة الداخلية وبذلك يكون مجموع ساعات التدريب العام على الطيران الالي ( 40 ) ساعة طيران واكثر .


....................... شروط الاختبار:

على كل طيار يريد الاختبار عمل الاتي:
1- دراسة كتاب يسمى : الطيران الالي ويحتوي على ( 800) سؤال تقريبا تدور اسئلته حول الطيران الالي والطيران اعام ولكي يجتاز الطالب الاختبار يجب ان يحصل على نسبة ( 70% ) من الدرجات

2-اجتياز الكشف الطبي .
3- تكوين ( 40) ساعة طيران تدريب مع المدرب او اكثر.
4- كتابة توصية من المدرب تؤهله لدخول الاختبار .

.**************** الاختبار*************

بعد استكمال ما سبق يبدأ الاختبار كالتالي

اولا : اختبار شفوي يناقشالمختبر فيه الطيار ويسأله اسئله معينه تدور حول خريطة الطيران الالي وخرائط خطوات الاقتراب الالي والوقود المستعمل ومن ثم يطلب المختبر من الطيار القيام بشرح توضيحي لرحلة بين مدينتين وتحديد خط السير والارتفاع والمطار البديل .

ثانيا : عند اجتياز الطالب للاختبار الشفوي يبدأ المختبر معاه الاختبار العملي حيث يقوم المختبر بوضع مانع على عين الطالب ومن ثم يقوم الطيار برحلة جوية تبدأ من الاقلاع والقيام بجميع خطوات الطيران الالي وعمل ثلالث طرق للاقتراب الالي للمدرج وعمل نموذج للانتظار بالجو وبعد ان يتعدى هذا الاختبار يعطى السماح بالطيران الالي.

ملاحظه :
........يسمح للطيار الاستعانه باجهزة الطائرة فقط ( الطيران الالي ) في حالة انعدام الرؤية الخارجية بارتفاع ( 18000 ) قدم فاكثر



الحلقة القادمة نناقش موضوع الطيران التجاري.................؟


----------



## alpha_beta (17 يونيو 2006)

هل يجب على مهندس الطيران معرفةهذه الأشياء 
أم هذا له علاقة بالطيار فقط ...


----------



## مهندس طيار (17 يونيو 2006)

جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل موضوعك 

حقيقي حقيقي رائع 
اما بالنسبه لاستفسار اخي الفا بيتا هيا مجرد معلومات عامه للمهندس 
لاكنها تفيد المقبلين علي مجال الطيران اكثر


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 يونيو 2006)

الحلقة الثالثة .........؟ الطيران التجاري​

يوجد هناك نوعان من مدارس الطيران احداهما يمكنك ان تتقدم فيها لاختبار الطيران التجاري بعد حصولك على ( 180 ) ساعة طيران والاخرى يمكنك ان تقدم فيها الاختبار بعد حصولك على ( 250) ساعة طيران وان الاختلاف الحاصل في عدد الساعات ناتج عن السماح المعطى من ادارة منظمة الطيران الفيدرالية لكل مدرسة


( الاختبـــــار )


- الحصول على ( 180 أو 250 ) ساعة طيران وذلك حسب المدرسة التس يتبعها الطيار ( ان هذه الساعات تكون مجموعة الساعات العامة التي يكونها الطيار منذ بداية الطيران حتى الوصول الى ( 180 أو 250 ) ساعة طيران ويجب ان يكون منها ( 10 ) ساعات تدريب على عمل بعض الحركات الجوية الخاصة بالطيران التجاري مع المدرب.

- دراسة كتاب يحتوي على ( 815 ) سؤال تقريبا واسئله تتشابه مع اختبار الرخصة الاولى ( الطيار الخاص ) بالاضافة الى بعضالانظمة والقوانين الجديدة الخاصة بالطيران التجاري ويجب ان يحصل على نسبة ( 70% ) ليجتاز الاختبار

- توصية من المدرب تؤهله الى دخول الاختبار.


كيفية الاختبار للطيار التجاري.​

بعد استكمال ما سبق من متطلبات يتم الاختبار كالتالي

- اختبار شفوي مشابه للاختبار الشفوي للرخصة الاولى بالاضافة الى بعض الاسئلة عن الانظمة والقوانين الجديدة الخاصة بالطيران التجاري.

- اختبار عملي مشابه للختبار العملي الخاص للرخصة الاولى بالاضافة الى همل بعض الحركات الجويةالجديدة الخاصة بالطيران التجاري.

- يسمح للطيار التجاري ان يحمل راكبا مقابل اجر يدفعه له وان يعمل في شركة تدفع له راتبا شهريا.

- بامكان الطيار ان يجمع ععدا وافرا من الساعات التي تؤهله لكي يتقدم لاختبار الطيران التجاري والطيران الالي في وقت واحد او يقدم احدهما على الاخر حسب الساعات المطلوبة.

- اذا حصل الطيار على رخصة الطيران التجاري دون رخصة الطيران الالي فيمكنه ان يحمل ركابا مقابل اجر يدفع له او ان يعمل في شركة تدفع له اجرا شهريا. ولكن لا تتعدى المسافة ( 50 ) ميلا بحريا او ( 92.6) كيلو مترا شريطة ان لا يكون اثناءالليل.

- ان جميع الرخص السابقة تجري اختباراتها في اي طائرة بشرط ان يتم التدريب في الطائرة ذاتها ويجب ان يسجل نوع الطائرة في كتاب الطالب

- اذا لم يجتاز الطالب احد الاختبارات يعطي فرصة اخرى في اقرب وقت ممكن واذا لم يجتاز المحاولة في المرة الثانية فلا يحق له الاختبار الا بعد مرور شهر من موعد اختبار الطالب الثاني.

- اذا انتهى تاريخ الكشف الطبي فلا يحق لاي طالب ان يدخل اي اختبار الا بعد عمل كشف اخر واجتيازه.

- اذا اراد اي طيار ان يقود طائرة اخرى تختلف في حجمها او محركاتها فيجب ان يتدرب مع احد المدربين على تلك الطائرة ومن ثم يعطى السماح له من منظمة الطيران الفيدرالي بقيادتها بعد ان يجتاز الاختبارات الخاصة بها.

- عند حصول الطيار على الرخصة التجارية ورخصة الطيران الالي يمكنه ان يتقدم بطلب رخصة تدريب وتدريس ويعطى الاحقيه بعد اجتياز الاختبار الخاص بذلك بالقيام بالتدريس والتدريب.

- عندما يحصل الطيار على ( 1500 ) ساعة طيران يصبح مؤهلا ان يختبر في رخصة ( طيار خطوط المواصلات الجوية ).


( في الحلقة القادمة بمشيئة الله نناقش مواضيع متنوعه بسيطة ةولكنها مهمة للطيار التجاري خاصة .

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس طيار (19 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا وليد 
مرتب ومنظم ومعلوماتك كلها صحيحه 100 في 100


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 يونيو 2006)

بعض الحركات الجوية التي يطلبها المختبر أثناء الاختبار العملي . 
- في الرخصة الاولى : 
يعمل الطالب حرف(S ) بالطائرة حيث يختار الطالب طريقا مستقيما ويبدأ بعمل لفات بالطائرة ويجب على الطالب أن يراعي الجهة تأتي من الريح حتى لا تخرجة عن مسارة وأن يكون ارتفاع الطائرة ثابتا مع كل اللفات . 
التدريب : 
- عندما يحصل الطيار على ( 1500 ) ساعة طيران يصبح مؤهلا أن يختبر في رخصة . 
يعمل الطيار بالطائراة ذات المروحة حيث يختار الطيار طريقا مستقيما ويبدأ بعمل لفات بالطائرة بعرض الطريق على شكل الرقم الانجليزي ( ^) ويجب على الطيار أن يراعي الجهة التي تأتي منها الريح حتى لاتخرجة عن مساره وأن يكون أرتفاع الطائرة ثابتا مع كل اللفات . 
قيمة التكلفة لدراسة الطيران فهي تحسب بعدد ساعات الطيران والساعة بحوالي 250 ريال بمدرب وغير مدرب بحوالي 550 ريال . وتحسب ساعة الطيران في الطائرة سسنا بمحرك واحد أما ساعة الطيران في الطائرات ذات المحركين تكون بحوالي 550 ريال .

وتحسب ساعة الطيران من وقت تشغيل محرك الطائرة ( وهي عبارة عن ساعة زمن حقيقية ) باستخدام عداد خاص في ملف الطائرة . 
- شهادات الطيران تعطى من مدارس ومعاهد الطيران وتعتبر كوثيقة تخرج . 
- أما رخصة الطيران فتعطى من أدارة الطيران الفيدرالية الامريكية ويجب على الطيار أن يحملها معه بالاضافة الىالكشف الطبي عند القيام برحلة جوية بالطائرة . 
تعليمات الطيران:لقد وضعت منظمة الطيران العالمية العديد من التعليمات وحرصت على توضيحها وتدريسها حتى تكون نهجا واضحا يلتزم به جميع الطيارين ، ووزعتها على عدة نقاط كالاتي : 
كتاب تسجيل المطار : 
يجب أن يتو افر كتاب يختص بكل طيار يسجل فيه كل أنواع التدريب التي تلقاها وساعات الطيران التي جمعها حتى يكون مرجعا يؤهله لدخول أي أختبار . 
انواع الطائرات : 
نظرا لاختلاف أنواع الطائرات من حيث الحجم والسرعة والتجهيز فقد وضعت تعليمات تلتزم كل طيار بأن يتدرب ويطلع على كل طائرة تستجد علية اذا وجد بها اختلاف في سرعتها أو حجمها أو في أجهزتها قبل أن يصبح أحد افراد طاقمها .


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 يونيو 2006)

ساعات الطيران : تسجل ساعات الطيران في الطائرة التي تحتاج الى قائد واحد فقط للطيار الذي يعتبر القائد لتلك الطائرة حتى ولو وجد أكثر من طيار واحد على متن الطائرة أما التي تحتاج الى طيار ومساعد له فان ساعات الطيران تسجل لكل منهما .
عمل روتيني : 
- يجب أن تجري كل عامين ( 24 ) شهرا مراجعة كل طيار حتى يتحدد من خلال هذة المراجعة كفاءة الطيار في عمليات الطيران التي يقوم بها ، وتكتب هذة المراجعة في كتاب الطيار تحت اسم المدرب أو المختبر الذي قام بها . 
- اذا توقف الطيار لمة 
( 90 ) يوما عن الطيران فيجب أن يقلع ثم يهبط ( ثلاث مرات ) في نفس الطائرة التي يريد أن يحمل بها ركابا قبل أن يصعد أي راكب معه على الطائرة . 
- على كل طيار قام بتغيير عنوانة أو محل سكنة أن يخبر منظمة الطيران خلال ( 30 ) يوما من انتقالة الى العنوان أو السكن الجديد . 
- الطيار القائد للطائرة يكون المسؤول عن طائرتة وعن جميع عمليات الطيران التي يقوم بها . 
- في حالة الطوارىء التي تحتاج الى حل سريع يمكن لقائد الطائرة أن يخرج عن قوانين وأنظمة الطيران اذا كان خروجة يؤمن له سلامة الركاب والطائرة . 
استعمال حزام الامان : - خلال الاقلاع والهبوط يجب أن يتو افر حزام أمان لكل راكب على متن الطائرة بأي عمر كان ويجب على قائد الطائرة أو من ينوب عنه أن يتأكد من أن جميع الركاب لديهم المعرفة التامه بكيفية استعمال حزام الأمان والأعلان عن ربط حزام الامان قبل الاقلاع والهبوط وحال وجود الاظطرابات الهوائية . 
الاجهزة الالكترونيةالمحمولة : يجب على قائد الطائرة أن يرفض قبول أي راكب يحمل معة جهازا الكترونيا ( مثل الراديو أو هاتف الجوال ) حتى لا يتسبب في ارسال ذبذبات قد تؤثر على أجهزة الطائرة الدقيقة أو كمبيوتر الملاحة الارضية . 
الوقود المطلوب : - عند الطيران بالاستعانة بالرؤية الخارجية ( الطيران المرئي ) اثناء النهار ويجب على قائد الطائرة أن يحمل من الوقود ما يكفي للوصول الى المطار المطلوب مع فائض من الوقود يكفي لمدة طيران لا تقل عن ( 30 ) دقيقة . 
أما في الرحلات الليلية فيحمل من الوقود يكفي للوصول الى المطار الآخر مع فائض من الوقود يكفي لمدة طيران لا تقل عن ( 45 ) دقيقة . ومن المعروف أن هذا الفائض من الوقود يكون كأحتياطي بعد الوصول للمطار المطلوب وان عدد الدقائق يزيد في الرحلات الليلية لأن الرؤية الليلية تكون أكثر صعوبة . 
• عند الاستعانة بالطيران الالي يجب على الطيار أن يحمل من الوقود مايكفي للوصول الى المطار المطلوب البديل في حالة انعدام الرؤية أو وجود سطح منخفض من السحب ، ولمدة لاتقل عن ( 45 ) دقيقة بعد الوصول الى المطار البديل . 
وثائق في غرفة القيادة : لايحق لاي طيار أن يقود أي طائرة الابوجود شهادة داخل غرفة القيادة سارية المفعول تدل على أن الطائرة صالحه للطيران ووجود استمارة صادرة باسم مالك الطائرة .
- يجب أن يتوافر في غرفة قيادة كل طائرة كتاب تذكر فية جميع المعلومات الأساسية عن الطائرة مثل الحمولة القصوى للطائرة وعدد الاحصنة والسلندرات وموديل الطائرة وشرح لما تحتوية الطائرة من أجهز


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 يونيو 2006)

*تعليمات الطيران ​
الاستعراض الطيراني :لا يحق لاي طيار أن يقوم بحركات طيران استعراضية في منطقة مزدحمة أو منطقة مليئة بالسكان أو في المناطق المتحكم بها أو في خطوط السير الجوية المحددة أو أرتفاع يقل عن ( 1500 ) قدم عن سطح الأرض أو عندما تكون الرؤية أقل من ثلاثة أميال . 
الصيانة الدورية :- الشخص الذي يملك الطائرة ( أو قائد الطائرة ) يكون المسئول الأول عن المحافظة على صلاحية الطائرة للطيران .
- يجب أن يعمل فحص كل ( 100 ) ساعة طيران للطائرة التجارية أو المؤجرة . 
- يجب أن يحتفظ بأوراق الصيانة في غرفة القيادة ويجب أن تكون سارية المفعول . 
- لا يسمح لأي طائرة أن تدخل حدود أي دولة أجنبية أخرى الا بعد أن تعطي السماح من قبل حكومتها . 
طاقم الطائرة :- كل طائرة تحتوي على ( 10 ) مقاعد أو أكثر يجب أن يوجد بها قائد للطائرة ومساعد له . 
- كل طائرة تحتوي على أكثر من ( 19 ) مقعدا يجب أن يوجد بها مضيف أو مضيفة .
يجب على كل قائد طائرة أن يخبر مجلس سلامة النقل العالمي بكل ماله صلة النقل في الحالات الاتية :
- اذا حدث عجز أو قصور في أجهزة تحكم الطائرة .
- اذا حدث حرائق ( اثناء الطيران ) على الطائرة .
- اذا حدث تعارض أو تصادم اثناء الطيران . 
- اذا حدث تأخرت طائرة عن موعد زصولها واعتقد أن السبب حصول حادث جوي . 
- اذا لم يؤدي احد افراد طاقم الطائرة واجباته لسبب خارج عن الارادة كالاصابة بمرض مفاجئ أو انسكاب سائل حار عليه أو جرح مؤثر في أحد الاعضاء . 
ارشادات للمسافرين :قبل كل رحلة يجب على قائد الطائرة أن يتأكد من أن جميع المسافرين استمعوا الى موجز شفوي كالتالي : 
- التدخين وأماكن السماح به .
- كيفية استعمال حزام الأمان . رجوع المقاعد لوضعها الطبيعي . 
- استعمال الابواب ومخارج الطوارئ . 
- كيفية استعمال طفايات الحريق وأماكن وجودها . 
- خطوات الهبوط الاضطراري فوق الماء اذا كانت الرحلة فوق مسطحات مائية . 
- ويكزن أبلاغ الموجز عن طريق قائد الطائرة أو أحد اعضاء الطائرة ويجب أن تتوافر كروت مطبوعة في كل مقعد تشتمل على غالبية ما ذكر . 
سلامة الطيران ​
الطيران الالي :وهو الطيران تحت أجهزة الطائرة فقط ( دون الرؤيا خارج الطائرة ) مع المتابعة الدائمة من قبل اجهزة الرواد والمحادثة معهم طوال الرحلة وقت الاقلاع حتى وقت الهبوط ويستعمل هذا النوع من الطيران في حالات عدة منها : الطيران في وسط الغيوماو الضباب او الغبار أو الطيران بارتفاع ( 18,000) قدم وصاعدا ويتدرب الطيار على هذا النوع من الطيران بوضع مانع على عينية بحيث يمنع الطيار من الرؤية خارج الطائرة ويمكنة فقط من رؤية أجهزة الطائرة الداخلية والعمل بها حتى يتهيأ تاما بعد اجتيازة العديد من الاختبارات ومن ثم يعطي الاذن بالطيران في وسط الغيوم او الضباب او الغبار في المستقبل عندما تصادفة هذة الظروف . 
الطيران المرئي :وهو الطيران بالاعتماد على رؤية قائد الطائرة والابتعاد عن الاخطار التي تصادفة بالاعتماد على رؤيتة الخاصة والتزامة بقوانين منظمة الطيران التي وضعت لتفادي الوقع في حوادث الطيران وهي كالاتي : 
- ان الطائرة التي في خطر لها الافضلية على كل الطائرات الاخرى في كافة الخدمات 
- اذا تقابلت طائرتان من نفس النوع فان الطائرة التي على يمين الطائرة الاخرى لها الافضلية 
- وزعت الافضلية للاجسام الطائرة حسب بطء حركتها وقسمت كالتالي : 
- البالون له الافضلية على كل الطائرات الاخرى ثم الطائرات التي لا تحمل محركا ثم المناطيد واخيرا الطائرة التي تسحب طائرة أخرى 
- عندما تلتقي طائرتان وجها لوجه فان كل طائرة يجب ان تنحرف لليمين 
- الطائرة القادمة للهبوط لها الافضلية على كل الطائرات التي في الجو أو الارض 
- عند اقتراب طائرتين للهبوط تكون الافضلية للطائرة الاقل اليمين
- لايسمح لاي طائرة بالاقتراب من الطائرة الاخرى لدرجة خطيرة الابعد موافقة كلا الطرفين قائدي الطائرتين 
ان الرؤية الليلية اكثر صعوبة من الرؤية اثناء النهار وان ذلك يحدث طبيعيا كل انسان حيث حيث تصبح لرؤية الليلة اقل بكثير من رؤ يته اثناء النهار لذلك وضعت تجهيزات وقواعد ليلية 
ويبدا الليل من غروب الشمس حتى شروقها وتجهيزات وتجهيزات الطائرة الضوئية في الليل كالتالي : 
ويقصد بها الاضاءة التي تدرك منها قائد الطائرة موقعه من الطائرة الاخرى وترتيبها كالتالي : 
- وجود ضوء أخضر ثابت على الجناح الايسر لكل طائرة يدل قائد الطائرة الاخرى انه على يمين الطائرة الحاملة له اثناء الليل 
- وجود ضوء أحمر ثابت على الجناح الايسر لكل طائرة يدل قائد الطائرة الاخرى انه علىيسار الطائرة الحاملة له اثناء الليل 
- وجود ضوء ابيض ثابت في ذيل كل طائرة يدل قائد الطائرة الاخرى على انه خلف الطائرة الحاملة لة اثناء الليل 
- نظرا لضعف الرؤية الليلية وخوفا من الوقوع في الحوادث او وجدت اضاءة سميت بالاضاءة المانعة للحوادث وهي عبارة عن اضاءة تظهروجود الطائرة الحاملة لها ومنها الضوء الاحمر المتقطع والابيض الدائري وتوع هذة الاضاءة على الاجنحة وفوق الذيل ومن تحت الطائرة . 
*


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله سوف اتكلم عن الكشف الطبي وكيفيه فحص الطلاب


----------



## مهندس طيار (22 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا وليد (((((((((((((( مش عايزك تسيب كلمه الا لما تكتبها )))))))))))))))))))))))))) 
وثق تماما ان الموضوع سوف يعيش وسوف يقرأه كل من يهتم بهذا المجال الجميل وسوف يضيفون عليه ايضا


----------



## جاسر (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجزاك الله خير 

عاطر التحايا


----------



## Ayman Qadre (22 يونيو 2006)

كرا جزيلا لك وبتارك الله فيك , بس ممكن بعد اذنك طريق للدراسة باقل الاسعار او بعد التوظيف الدفع .....


----------



## Ayman Qadre (22 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك بس ممكن نتراسل عبر البريد الالكتروني aymanqadre***********
ا اخ وليد سمير


----------



## Ayman Qadre (22 يونيو 2006)

aymanqadre***********


----------



## Ayman Qadre (22 يونيو 2006)

. comyahoo


----------



## Ayman Qadre (22 يونيو 2006)

بدون نقط ياهو قوم


----------



## عزيز؟؟؟ (24 يونيو 2006)

وعليكم السلام الله يعطيك العافيه والله نورتنى بهاذي المعلومات
لاني عني الطموح اني اصير طيار


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 يونيو 2006)

والله ده شرف ليه ان اكلم حضرتك بس عندي علي الهوت ميل فقط


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 يونيو 2006)

اولا : تاكد من وضعك الصحي قبل الشروع في دراسه الطيران
ثانيا : الدراسه في امريكا هي الافضل على الاطلاق ورخص الطيارين السعوديين جميعهم هي based on FAA . بالمناسبه هذا مااعطى الفرصه للسلطات الامريكيه لسحب رخص عدد من الطيارين السعوديين ولازالت قضيتهم تدور في اروقه المحاكم الامريكيه منذ عده سنوات


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 يونيو 2006)

للأخ اللي يسئل عن الدول اللي ممكن يحصل من عندها

على شهادة طيران معترف فيها دوليا

جنوب افريقا وفعلا جنوب افريقيا عندنها االامكانيات 

والجهاز التدريبي الجيد..

وايضاا دوله وهي دولة باكستان

وهي تتبع طريقة التدريب البريطاني 

ومعترف فيها دوليااا وتتميز بالتاالي:

اولاا: تفوق الجهاز التدريبي ومهارتهم الفائقه في التدريب

وتوصيل المعلوومه بشكل دقيق لطالب الطيار

ثانثاا: القيمه الماليه المناسبه للاشخاص محدودي الدخل

حيث ان قيمة الدراسه هناك لا تكلف ربع ما يكلفه الدراسه في امريكا

مع العلم بكتمال جميع الامكانيات لديهم..


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 يونيو 2006)

معاهد ومدارس لتدريب الطيران ... *1 - شركة اباريس لموارد التدريب *ENموقع شركة اباريس لموارد التدريب حيث يتناول المعلومات المتنوعة حول التدريب على الطيران 

​


*2 - ايرلاينز جراوند سكولز *ENموقع مدرسة ايرلاينز جراوند لتعليم الطيران والإختبارات المتنوعة لمختلف المراحل للوصول الر مرتبة الطيار المحترف 

​


*3 - تدريب الخطوط الجوية العالمي *ENموقع يتناول المعلومات المتنوعة حول تدريب الطيارين بالإضافة الى كيفية الإلتحاق بهذا المركز للإستفادة من خبراته في تدريب المتنوع على مختلف الطائرات 

​


*4 - كـــاي *FRموقع مركز كاي للتدريب على الطيران حيث يقدم الموقع المعلومات المتنوعة حول الطائرات المختلفة المدنية والحربية 

​


*5 - اكاديمية كوم اير للطيران *ENموقع اكاديمية كوم اير للطيران حيث يقدم الموقع نبذة عن الأكاديمية وكيفية الإلتحاق بها والمعلومات المتنوعة حول التدريب والطائرات 

​


*6 - فلايت سيفتي العالمية *ENموقع فلايت سيفتي العالمية حيث يتناول الموقع البرامج التدريبية التي يقدمها المركز بالإضافة الى كيفية وشروط الإلتحاق 

​


*7 - مركز ايه تي ار للتدريب *ENموقع مركز ايه تي ار للتدريب ويعرض الموقع الأفرع المختلفة للمركز في مختلف قارات العالم بالإضافة الى عرض لمختلف المعلومات حول التدريب 

​


*8 - تدريب الخطوط الجوية البريطانية *ENموقع تدريب الخطوط الجوية البريطانية حيث يتناول الخدمات المتنوعة التي يقدمها مركز التدريب للمتدربين على الطيران 

​


*9 - لوفتهانزا لتدريب الطيران *ENموقع لوفتهانزا لتدريب الطيران حيث يتناول الموقع المعلومات المختلفة التي يحتاجها المتدربين للإلتحاق بالمركز 

​


*10 - سنغافورة للطيران *EN

موقع سنغافورة للطيران حيث يعرض الخدمات المتنوعة التي يقدمها بالإضافة الى الدورات التدريبية المختلفة ​

*--------------------------------------------*
*تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي*


*( منقول *


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 يونيو 2006)

انا متاسف المواقع مكتوبه بالخط الابيض


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (26 يونيو 2006)

يكون شخص معتمد من سلطة الطيران التابعة للدولة الذي يدرس فيها الطالب وسأذكر لكم بعض الطرق التي مرت علي في هذا الفحص والفحص الطبي للطيارين ينقسم لثلاث درجات على حسب نوع الطيران كشراعي او طيران بمحرك.
اول شي يكون مع الدكتور نموذج ويملئه بالمعلومات التي يسألك اياه مثل هل تعاني من امراض وتكون المحادثة التي بينك وبينه بالتفصيل عن جميع انحاء الجسم .
والشي الثاني فحص النظر ويقوم الطبيب بفحصك في عدة اجهزة 
ومن ثم السمع فهو يختبر سمعك بمنادتك بصوت خافت من مسافة ويقدر درجة السمع لديك
ومن ثم فحص الدم والبول والبراز 
ومن ثم تخطيط القلب والاشعة 
والكشف على الجسم كاملا .
واذا عديت هذه المرحلة بنجاح 
سوف تؤخذ الشهادة الطبية وتكون على شكل كرت مستطيل الشكل يعلق بخيط على صدرك وانت طاير.
ويكتب فيها 
اسمك الرباعي والطول والوزن ولون العينين وتاريخ ميلادك ورقم جوالك والاكاديمية التي تدرس بها .
هذا الفحص (للطيران المدني)
وممكن ان تزيد بعض الخطوات في الفحص


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (26 يونيو 2006)

ده الطبيب اللي بيكون مرخص له الكشف علي الطلبه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

*ان شاء الله سوف احاول ان اجمع كل المعاهد والكليات لتدريس الطيران*

بالنسبة للأكاديمية الأردنية تخصصات الصيانة و هندسة الطائرات
بعض المعلومات عن الأكاديمية و سعر دراسة صيانة الطائرات بالاكاديمية 
1- مدة الدراسة 21 شهر ..12 اسبوع منها عبارة عن لغة انجليزية ..تبدأ الدورة في 1/ابريل وفي 1/سبتمبر من كل عام .
2- الرسوم الدراسية 11000 $ دولار يعني 41500 ريال ( طبعا غير شاملة للسكن ) .بتشمل التأمين الصحي ورسوم الفحوصات والرخص واللباس واثمان الكتب
3-المناهج والمقررات 
لغة انجليزية تأسيسية ومصطلحات فنية (500 ساعة )
التدريب الهندسي العام ( 400 ساعة) 50% من المواد عملي
دورة الهياكل( 750 ساعة )50% عملي
دورة المحركات ( 750 ساعة ) 50% عملي
المواد النظرة الأخرى
لغة انجليزية ، رياضيات ، فيزياء ، الرسم الهندسي ، الكهرباء ، قانون وانظمة الطيران ، صيانة هياكل الطائرات وأنظمتها ، صيانة محركات الطائرات وأنظمتها

اسم الدورة الرسمي : دبلوم هندسة الطائرات ( هياكل ومحركات) .معتمد من سلطة الطيران المدني الاردني ( Caa ) وفقا لانظمة منظمة الطيران الدولية ( Icao )

ملاحظه: طريقة الدفع
- 2000 دولار دفعة اولى .
- 3500 دولار قبل البدء بالدراسة .
- 2500 دولار تدفع كل خمسة اشهر حتى نهاية المبلغ الاجمالي 11000$ .
- اوقات الدوام من الساعة 8 صباحا الى الساعة 2 ظهرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

للب يريد الدراسه في استراليا افضل كليه في استراليا في دراسة هندسة الطيران او علوم الطيران هي جامعة RMIT في ملبورن موقع الجامعه http://www.rmit.edu.au/browse;ID=hetn3p7dsn4d1


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

تابع للدراسه في استراليا اكادمية كوك اير 
http://www.deltaconnectionacademy.com/html/home.html 

اكادمية ايه تي ار 
http://www.atr.fr/training.htm


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

للي يريد الدراسه في نيوزيلنداhttp://www.quantumaviation.co.nz/arabic/ar_index.html


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

هذا الموقع في 1300 اكاديمية وكلية طيران ..وهندسة طائرات وغير ذلك مما يخص الطيران
http://www.bestaviation.net


وللعلم انا كنت كاتبه قبل كده بس انا حبيت يكون الموضوع متصل ببعضه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

للامانه منقول وللعلم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

*اكاديمية الشرق الأوسط للطيران - الأردن*
*http://www.mideastaviation.com/arabic/index.htm
*​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

ويا ريت اللي يعرف حاجه ما يبخل بيها نظرا لكثره الاسئله عن اماكن التدريب في جميع انحاء العالم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
يوجد معهد لدراسة علوم الطيران في مصر بمدينة القاهرة
و اسمه معهد امبابة و يدرس هندسة الطيران و المراقبة الجوية و غيرهم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك .. و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 يونيو 2006)

راائع رااائع يا وليد ... ما شاء الله عليك 
و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

مواقع الطيران بالفلبين www.aeroflite-aviation.com


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

ايظا المدارس كثيرة جدا وتقدر تخلص الدراسة فى مدة بسيطة جدا اذا انت مجتهد وطير كل يوم تقدر تخلص الدراسة فى 4 او 5 او 6 شهور يعتمد على الطالب اذا يطير كل يوم لأن الجو فى الفلبين ممتاز جدا VFR يكون مفتوح يومين زى جو جدة ايظا الفلبين ممتازة تتدرب فى مطار مانيلا الدولى يعنى مافى شى اسمة مطار وحدك مافية طايرات ان طرت تقلع مافى دولة من العلم تدربك فى مطار زى هذا تطير مع طايرات كبيرة ايظا تكون جيد فى الحادثة مع البرج وايظا افلبين ممتازة تطير اكثر من 20 cross countary اكثرمن مطار تقدر تطيرة وكلها مطارت كبيرة يعنى فى 4 مطارت دولية اول مرة تتدرب فيه بعدين تتدرب فى مطار خاص المدرج صغير جدا عشات تقدر تقلع وتهبط فى مطارلم سألت طياريين قالو اللفلبين ممتازة والتدريب واحد خطوط الطيران ما تنظر الرخصة او الشهادة من وين جايبه الخطوط تنظر وش نوعية الطايرات الى تطيره وكم عدد الساعات وايضا الطايرات الى تدرب فيها عدة طايرت C150 C152 C172 tomhoke barowine sharowke kinge kuine
الفلبين تعطى رخص CAA وهى معتمدة من منظمة ال ايكو


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يونيو 2006)

لمن يريد الدراسة باستراليا باحدى اشهر كليات الطيران هناك *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لقد عملتكم بحث عن احدى مدارس الطيران باستراليا والتي سوف اذكر هنا عنها اهم التفاصيل المملة واهم المعلومات التي يطلبها كل من يريد دراسة الطيران باحد المعاهد باستراليا...ولكي يكون هذا الموضوع وماقبله من دراسة الطيران بامريكا (تكساس) ودراسة الطيران بكندا (فانكوفر) يكونوا كمرجع لاغنى عنه للمقارنة بينهم من حيث اسعار الدراسة وساعات الطيران والرخص والسكن والمعيشة وانواع الطائرات التدريبية وغيرها من معلومات ولكي يتسنى للطالب اخذ فكرة قريبة من الواقع عن جميع المعلومات التي تهمه بهذا الخصوص .
كما انوه ان هذا الموضوع وماقبله من موضوعين منفصلين كله حصريا هنا فقط بهذا الموقع ..لذا الان اذهبوا اعملوا فنجان قهوة على السريع واسترخوا واقرؤا الموضوع




:D 

نبدأ باسم المدرسة 

The Australian College of Aviation
ACA

نبذة عن المدرسة من حيث الموقع الجغرافي وبعض المعلومات الضرورية للتعريف عليها 

تقع هذه المدرسة بمدينة ملبورن التابعة لمقاطعة فيكتورياوالتي هيا عاصمة لهذه المقاطعة وثاني اكبر مدينة بقارة استراليا 
اذ يبلغ عدد سكانها ثلاثة ونصف مليون نسمة ,وهي مصنفة عالميا من ضمن انسب المدن للمعيشة بها بالعالم
وهي مدينة خضراء تكثر بها الحدائق العامة الخلابة ,وتقام بها اغلبية المباريات الدولية للتنس الارضي حسب ما اعلم 
وتقع المدرسة تحديدا بمطار مورابن بفكتوريا
عمرها التدريبي 35 سنة 
وهي تقع باقصى الجنوب الشرقي من قارة استراليا العظيمة 
يمتاز موقع الكلية بقربها من الساحل لذا تكثر بها وتشتهر بالرياضات المائية كافة .


معلومات السكن بمدينة ملبورن 
حيث ان تكلفة الدورات التي سوف اذكرها لا تشمل السكن والفحوص الطبية 

عندما تأتي الى المدينة الاغلبية يفضلون السكن مبدئيا مع عائلة استرالية مخصصة لهذه الامور والتي سوف 
تدلك عليها الكلية ..
ويكلفك السكن مع عائلة 175 دولار استرالي بالاسبوع الواحد 
ويشمل هذا السعر غرفة بالاضافة الى الوجبات الغذائية اليومية وايضا غسيل الملابس .
اي بالشهر = 700 دولار استرالي = 534.200 دولار امريكي
اي 2000 ريال سعودي بالشهر 

واحد دولار استرالي = 0.763155 دولار امريكي
واحد دولار استرالي = 2.86191 ريال سعودي 
الدولار الامريكي = 3.75 ريال سعودي 



اما اذا حبيت بعدين ان تغير السكن فيكلفك السكن الخارجي بهذه المدينة طبعا الحد الادنى
250 دولار استرالي بالاسبوع
وهذا يشمل طبعا السكن بشقة والطعام والمواصلات من والى الكلية ووسائل الترفيه الاخرى 
اي بالشهر سوف يكلفك كحد ادنى للسكن بالخارج
1000 دولار استرالي = 763.155 امريكي = 2870 ريال سعودي 

نصيحتي السكن مع عائلة افضل لتقوية اللغة والتعود على النمط الاسترالي الراقي بالمعيشة 



نوع الرخصة التي سوف تتحصل عليها 

رخصة استرالية معتمدة من منظمة 
ICAO
العالمية 
علما ان هذه المدرسة عضو بالمنظمة الاستراليا العالمية لسلامة الطيران
CASA
طبعا بعدين بعد التخرج تستطيع ان تحولها الى 
JAA
CAA
FAA
اللي تحبه 

انواع الطائرات التدريبية التي تمتلكها الكلية 

CESSNA 152

PIPER WARRIOR PA-28

PIPER ARROW PA-28R

PIPER SEMINOLE PA-44

بعض الاشياء المهمة التي يجب ذكرها

الشهادة الطبية تستطيع ان تعملها ببلدك من اطباء طيران معتمدين او 
تعملها عند وصولك الى استراليا والكلية سوف توجهك وتساعدك بهذا الشيء

الان الى الدورة الشاملة والتي اسمها 
COMMERCIAL PILOT LICENCE

(Including Twin Engine Command Instrument Rating)

وهي شاملة طبعا 
PPL


مدة الدورة الشاملة 

سنة وشهران تقريبا للطالب المجتهد 
اي 
56 اسبوعا 

سعر الدورة الشاملة 

56.350 الف دولار استرالي =43 الف دولار امريكي = 161,255ريال سعودي


وهي شاملة للاتي :
ساعات الطيران التي سوف تتحصل عليها والبالغة عند التخرج للطالب المجتهد 
220 ساعة ..موزعة كالتالي ...
PPL

27 ساعة مع مدرب على طائرة السسنا 152
10 ساعات طيران منفرد على نفس الطائرة 
27 ساعة طيران مع مدرب على طائرة بايبر واريور..بي 28 
5 ساعات طيران منفرد على نفس نوع الطائرة السابقة 
2 ساعة على السيميوليتر 
المجموع 71 ساعة 
( الساعات كثيرة للرخصة الاولى ولكن لو تلاحظ كم نوع من الطائرات تشمل )

CPL

17 ساعة مع مدرب على طائرة بايبر واريور .. بي اّ 28
16 ساعة طيران منفرد على طائرة سسنا 152
29 ساعة طيران منفرد على طائرة البايبر واريور . بي اّ 28
18 طيران مع مدرب على طائرة البايبر ارووو . بي اّ 28 اّر
10 ساعات طيران منفرد على نفس النوع المذكور سابقا 
2 ساعة على السيميوليتر 
المجموع 92 ساعة طيران 

Multi Engine Endorsement


7 ساعات مع مدرب على طائرة البايبر سيمينوول.. بي اّ 44

IR

4 ساعات مع مدرب على طائرة بايبر واريور. بي اّ 28
2 ساعة مع مدرب على طائرة البايبر ارووو . بي اّ 28 اّر
23 ساعة مع مدرب على طائرة البايبر سيمينول بي اّ 44
20 ساعة على السيميوليتر 

المجموع 49 ساعة للطيران الالي وماقبلها ال 7 ساعات يصبح الطيران الالي 56 ساعة 

كما يشمل ايضا السعر الكلي للدورة والبالغ 56.350 دولار استرالي=43 الف امريكي
الاتي 
تكلفة الامتحانات النظرية والعملية والدروس الارضية وقيمة استخراج الرخص والكتب
ومعدات الدراسة الخاصة بالطالب من كمبيوتر صغير خاص للطيران ومن مسطرة الطيران ومن 
الادوات الهندسية الخاصة بالطيران ومن كتيب تدوين ساعات الطيران المعتمد والذي يكون مع الطالب طيلة فترة دراسته
الى مابعد التخرج ..واللبس الخاص بالطيران.
واحد بنطلون كحلي .. قميصين ابيضين خاصة..ربطة عنق كحلية ..بلوزة ..طاقية خاصة للطالب الطيار.

ملاحظة 


لا ننسى ان السعر الكلي لايشمل السكن والمصروف والفحص الطبي
مثل تقريبا الاردن ...ولكنك بقارة استراليا العظيمة

هناك دورات منفصلة وهي كالاتي 

Ppl


16 اسبوعا مدتها ..بتكلفة 18.300 الف دولار استرالي 

cpl - vfr


45 اسبوع بتكلفة 41.450 الف دولار استرالي 

ملاحظة: هذه الدورتان المنفصلتين غير مرغوب بها لدى شركات الطيران .

شوية حسابات للدراسة بهذه الكلية باستراليا 

التكلفة الاجمالي للدراسة 56.350 الف دولار استرالي 
التكلفة الاجمالية للحد الادنى للسكن مع عائلة بالاضافة الى الاكل والشرب والمواصلات لمدة سنة وشهرين وهي مدة الدراسة بالكلية 
10 الاف
دولار استرالي 
المجموع الكلي للدراسة والسكن والمعيشة 
67 الف دولار استرالي تقريبا 
51 الف دولار امريكي تقريبا 
ويعادل 192 الف ريال سعودي تقريبا 


بعض صور الطلاب الاجانب والعرب الدارسين بالكلية





STUDENTS

الصور الكباتن اللي رايحين يدربوك





STAFF


بعض عناوين المواقع التي سوف تهمك وتساعدك على السفر الى استراليا

عنوان الكلية 


ACA


عنوان يوجد به جميع المعلومات التي تخص الفيزا وماشابه 
ومواقع القنصليات الاستراليا بالعالم اجمع والكثير الكثير 


AUSTRALIAN INFORMATION

Australian Department of Immigration website

موقع تحويل العملة الاسترالية الى كافة العملات المهمة بالعالم 

COMM-BANK


وموقع اخر لتحويل العملات لاغنى عنه 

XE


مواقع متنوعة ومنتديات سياحية 
تساعدك جدا جدا بالسفر الى اي منطقة بالعالم والسكن والمعيشة والخطوط الملائمة واسعار التذاكر
ومشاكل الفيز وتجارب الاعضاء بالسفر الى اي مكان بالعالم 
وذلك من واقع تجارب العرب ..

ARAB GO

TRAVELL 4 ARAB *

*واخيرا ارجو من الله ان تعم الفائدة ويجد من يسأل عن الدراسة باستراليا ضالته بالموضوع 
ودعوة صغيرة بالخير والتوفيق من القلب لا تكلفك شيء اخي العزيز




*


----------



## lion heart_1987 (1 يوليو 2006)

*thanks*

والله ودي أشكرك على هيك موضوع وأتمنى انو يكون الجميع قد استفاد ويعطيك العافية:13:


----------



## عبد الله الحمزي (3 يوليو 2006)

_السلام عليكم: _
_وشكرن على الموضوع الجميل _
_يناس محتاج خدمتكم في موضوع الطيران
_


----------



## عبد الله الحمزي (3 يوليو 2006)

_عبود._
_السلام عليكم: _
_وشكرن على الموضوع الجميل _
_يناس محتاج خدمتكم في موضوع الطيران
_


----------



## عبد الله الحمزي (3 يوليو 2006)

السلا عليكم:
يناس _من:4: صرف كربة الاخيه صرف الله عليه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة_ :4:
أن من خرجي هذي السنة وارغب في الهندسة لطيران فإفيدوني على الرقم
0509508468


----------



## enternow (4 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابو فرح سوريا (5 يوليو 2006)

ممكن عناوين معاهد الطيران للدراسة


----------



## mtztaj (6 يوليو 2006)

بلا شك الموضوع جميل لكن اليد قصيرة والعين بصيرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (6 يوليو 2006)

ممكن توضيح اكتر يا عني انت تريد دراسه الطيران


----------



## حسين الحمد (6 يوليو 2006)

والله مشكور على هل المواضيع الحلوة (وجزاك الله ألف خير)


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يوليو 2006)

للذين يرغبون الدراسة في جنوب افريقيا هذه بعض المواقع 
(1)هذه الكلية تمكنك من دراسة الطيران التجاري في 4اشهر ونصف من غير جراوند سكول اذا رغبتwww.skyafrica.com
وهذه في مدينه راند
(2)www.randflight.co.za
وهذه اخرى
(3)www.learn-to-fly.co.za

(4)وهاتين الكليتين في كيب تاون
www.ghfc.org.za
www.cape-town-flying.co.za
واخرى
(5)www.flyingacademy.co.za

وهناك كليات في جوهانسبيرغ وبريتوريا وهي جيدة وسوف ابحث عنها وارسلها ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يوليو 2006)

موقع كلية الفلبينwww.aaa-flying-college.com


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يوليو 2006)

هذا موقع اكاديميه مصر للطيرانhttp://www.ncato.org/


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يوليو 2006)

موضوعي يتضمن مواقع كليات في الهند منخفضة التكلفة وأرجو من الخبراء زيارة هذه المواقع والتعليق لنا عليها علما بان هناك الكثير من الكليات في الهند ولكن ليس لديهم مواقع في الانترنت


)1(كلية انديرا غاندي في مدينة ريباريللي وتقع الى الجنوب من نيودلهي ppl+cpl+ME/IR وايضا بكالوريس علوم طيران لمن يرغب ضمن البرنامج (ثلاث سنوات للبكالوريوس مع الرخصة)
www.igrua.gov.in






)2)معهد الطيران وسلامة الطيران في بومباي ويقد مثل العرض السابق
www.indianpilots.org/iaas


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يوليو 2006)

http://www.heli.com

*هذا موقع شركة هيلوكبتر ادفنتشر*
*يقوم على تأهيل وأعادة تأهيل طيارين الهيلوكبتر و اصدار رخص الطيران و كذلك الرخص التجارية*

*في موقع الشركة يمكن لك أن تجد أرقام الهواتف للأتصال بهم و كذلك البريد الألكتروني*
*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله*​


----------



## ابو فرح سوريا (8 يوليو 2006)

انا بدي العناوين لأخي هو دارس ترجمة وحابب يدرس طيران (طيار مدني)


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 يوليو 2006)

هتلاقي بغيتك في موضوع اللي انا كاتبه وهو مثبت واي استفسار انا معاك في خدمتك


----------



## المهندسه أمل (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## الكبتن (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم انا والله ما عارف اقول شنو والله الماضيع دي مفيده جدا ولكن داير واحد يوريني اي موقع جامعة للتقديم وتكون مصاريفها بسيطه


----------



## علي الكعبي (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخوي , بس ودي اسالك سؤال عن العمر المسموح للبدا بدراسه الطيران , يعني مثلا ما هو اقل واعلى عدد سنين عمر يمكن على ضوؤها للطالب ان يتقدم للدراسه , والطلب الثاني , هل لديك صورة تقريبيه لكلفه الدراسه الكليه واين يمكن للشخص ان يقدم لدراسة الطيران في البلدان العربيه .

اخوكم 
علي الكعبي 
ali.alkaabi***********


----------



## barood (11 يوليو 2006)

مشكور، موضوع قيم
تسمحلي أنقله لعندي على الموقع؟؟ 
أو تفضل مشكور بالتسجيل في المنتدى عندنا وتكرر الموضوع للفائدة؟
وشاكر جهودك


----------



## B_S_BB (11 يوليو 2006)

هل يوجد موقع ملها على الانترنت


----------



## als3eed (12 يوليو 2006)

هل أن الطالب الذي يريد أن يدرس الطيران يجب أن يكون حاصل على الثانوية العامة وفي المسار العلمي ام أنه أي مسار (كالتجاري مثلا)؟؟؟؟..

والسؤال الثاني: هل أن الفحص الشامل على الجسم إذا كان في الدم نقص خميرة مثلا، هلا يكون الطالب غير مقبول لوجود نقص الخميرة في دمه؟

والله أنا أريد أن أدرس الطيران
سمعت يقولون في كلية في الاردن ودخلت على موقعها بعد شكلها كلية ممتازة، والدكتور مخلي الصور الأولى في الموضوع من موقعها ((كلية الشرق الأوسط للطيران))
http://www.mideastaviation.com
تحياتي


----------



## als3eed (12 يوليو 2006)

شرايكم في الدراسة في اوكرانيا - تكلف لو لا - انتظر الرد لكي تفيدوني


----------



## ramad_2 (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهاشكرك اخي الفاضل المهندس وليد .... واسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكبس لدي سؤال انا راسلت معهد الاردني للطيران لكن التكاليف غالية يعني ما اقدر اوفر لهم الربع من المبلغ فياريت لو في معهد او كلية يكون تكلفة الدراسة فيها معقول او يقدم منحة او خدمات بالمقابل افادك الله من علمه اخي الفاضل


----------



## ramad_2 (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكرك اخي وليد واسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكلدي استفسار ياريت تساعدني فيه .... انا راسلت معهد طيران (الاردني) من قبل لكن تكلفة الدراسة كبيرة .. فياريت ان كلن في معهد او كلية تكون معقولة او تقدم مساعدات ماليةوجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يوليو 2006)

والله فيه في الفلبين واسعاره كويسه والدراسه كويسه جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يوليو 2006)

اكيد بكل سرور المهم الافاده للجميع وابقي اكتبلي اسم المنتدي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يوليو 2006)

هذا الموقع سوف يفيد الذين يريدون اختيار معهد الطيرانhttp://www.tc.gc.ca/civilaviation/ge...ctFTU/Menu.htm


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يوليو 2006)

الأكاديمية فلايت سفتي 
اول شى تاخد د الان تطلب التوفل للمتقدم 
وتقريبا تبلغ قيمة الدارسة فيها 56 الف دولار .
وهي تقع في ولاية فلوريدا .
وهذا موقعها الالكتروني 
www.flightsafetyacademy.com


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يوليو 2006)

لمن يريد دراسة الطيران بامريكا ولاية تكساس *تحياتي شباب اريد ان اضع تفاصيل الدراسة باحد مدارس الطيران بولاية تكساس الامريكية

اسم المعهد 
الفا تانغــــو لخدمات الطيران 

Alpha Tango Flying Services, Inc

عنوان المعهد ووسيلة الاتصال به 

Alpha Tango Flying Services, Inc.

9623 West Terminal Drive 

San Antonio, Texas 78216-4839

tel. (210) 828-4480 fax. (210) 828-4479 
email: info*alphatango-flying.com

انواع الطائرات التدريبية 
سسنا 152 & سسنا 172 & سسنا تي ار 182 & سسنا 310 بمحركين 
C-152, C-172, C-TR182, and the C-310 -multi. 

مدة الحصول على رخصة الطيران الخاص الاولية ppl
شهران ونصف 

مدة الحصول على الرخصة التجارية cpl مع الطيران الالي IR
خمسة اشهـــــــــــــر

معلومات السكن والمعيشة بولاية تكساس
بالنسبة اذا اردت السكن بمفردك بتكلف عليك من 500 الى 600 دولار بالشهر 
وبالنسبة السكن مع شخص اخر بتكلفك من 250 الى 300 دولار بالشهر 
تكلفة الاكل ولوازم المعيشة رايحة تكلفك من غير تبذير 150 دولار بالشهر_الحد الادنى.
يبعد السكن عن المدرسة حوالي ميل الى 2 ميل .وافضل المواصلات الباصات المتوفرة.

متطلبات ومناهج للحصول على رخصة الطيران الخاصPPL

المناهج المعتمدة بالتدريس هي مناهج الجبسن المتوافقة كليا مع نظام رخص FAA.
المبلغ الكلي للحصول على الرخصة وذلك بعد الخصم (التخفيض)=3974 دولار.
هذا السعر شامل للضرائب بالولاية وللفحص الطبي والكتب والدراسات الارضية
والامتحانات وضريبة استخدام المطار للتدريب والتحضيرات للطيران وسلامتك.
مجموع الساعات التي سوف تحصل عليها 35 ساعة منها 5 ساعات SOLO .
والباقي DUAL اي مع مدرب




.

متطلبات ومناهج الحصول على رخصة الطيران التجاري والالي CPL/IR

المبلغ الكلي للحصول على الرخصة وذلك بعد الخصم (التخفيض)=12100 دولار
هذا السعر شامل للضرائب بالولاية وللفحص الطبي والكتب والدراسات الارضية
والامتحانات وضريبة استخدام المطار للتدريب والتحضيرات للطيران وسلامتك.
مجموع الساعات التي سوف تحصل عليها 10 ساعات على التشبيهيSIMULATER
وايضا 35 ساعة مع مدرب وذلك على الطيران الالي وعلى نوعين من الطائرات السسنا.
وايضا 15 ساعة تدريب مع مدرب على الطيران التجاري .
وايضا 10 ساعات مع مدرب على الطيران الالي والتجاري .
وايضا 5 ساعات طيران منفرد SOLO (على التجاري والالي) .
وايضا 90 ساعات SOLO كطيران عام ( الله يرحم ايام زمان كنا نأخذ الطيارة لحالنا ونطير بيها بجميع اجواء عمان ..ولما يتكلم معانا البرج نقله نحن قريبين (يعني كانه مايعرف وين مكاننا بالجو



)
بالاضافة الى 30 ساعة دروس ارضية ( مو 5000 ساعة وبعدين مانفهم الا 500 ساعة‍)
والله تعقيد بالدول العربية .
بالاضافة الى 5 ساعات للتدريب على Audio Visual Training
المجموع 165 ساعة طيران بالاضافة اللي قبلها بالطيران الخاص 35 ساعة المجموع 200 ساعة طيران .
وطبعا هناك دورات منفصلة للرخصة التجارية CPL عن الطيران الالي IR ولكلا منها سعرها ومتطلباتها الخاصة .بس المنفصلة ما احد يوخذها اذا كان بده يتعلم طيران بالكامل.المنفصلة بيوخدها اللي معاه طيارة واقفة بكراجه يعني مثل اللي عايشين بامريكا واوروبا ..والدول العربية اظن بعام 3000 ميلادي رايحه تنتبه لهذه النقطة .

دورات متقدمة على المحركين Multi-Engine Courseعشر ساعات 10 طيران على محركين ك VFR يعني بالنظر الى الخارج.
خمس ساعات 5 طيران على محركين ك IFR يعني باستخدام العدادات والاجهزة الداخلية.
التكلفة 2976 دولار بعد التخفيض.
بالنسبة للطلبة السعوديين حيث انهم يعلمون متطلبات الخطوط السعودية جيداوسوف يقومون باعطائك الساعات التالية ..
50 ساعة على محركين 
55 ساعة طيران الي .
215 طيران منفرد .
50 ساعة طيران مع مدرب .
وهذه الساعات شاملة للثلاث رخص على ما اعتقد .
والتكلفة بعد التخفيض 30000 دولار تقريبا .

وما يبقى غير الفيزا وخلافه ...

الموقع الالكتروني للمعهد http://www.alphatango-flying.com
الوصلة الخاصة *


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

يعتبر أوكرانيا إحدى الدول القليلة التي تقوم بتصميم وصناعة تكنولوجيا الطيران وكذلك بإعداد أخصائيين مؤهلين لهذا الفرع من فروع العلم و الصناعة . 

تعتبر جامعة خاركوف الوطنية للطيران الفضائي معهدا دراسيا متقدما في نظام التعليم في أوكرانيا و المتعلق بهذا الاختصاص . 

إن تاريخ معهد الطيران مرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بتطور صناعة و علوم الطيران .ان الجامعة مشهورة ببنائها أول طائرة سريعة ذات عجلات متحركة ( تخبأ في جسم الطائرة ) في أوربا و كذلك تصميم المحرك التوربيني النفاث من قبل أستاذ المعهد أ.م. لولكا والذي اصبح فيما بعد أكاديميا و مصمما للعديد من محركات الطائرات بما فيها محرك Su-27 . 

إن معهد الطيران هو المعهد العلمي الوحيد الذي دخلت طائراته التي صممت تحت إشراف الأستاذ ي.ج.نيمان ,حيز الإنتاج المصنعي و استخدمت في نقل المسافرين . 

اعد المعهد منذ افتتاحه اكثر من53 ألف مهندس و يشكلون نسبة 80 % من مجموع الاختصاصين ذوي الشهادات العليا المشتغلين في فروع الطيران و الفضاء في أوكرانيا. 

يدرس في الجامعة في الوقت الحاضر حوالي 7 آلاف طالب و 160 طالب دكتوراه. و يعمل في الجامعة حوالي 7000 مدرس جامعي و اكثر من 2000 موظف و باحث علمي بينهم 13 أكاديمي ، 95 دكتور دولة /أستاذ،اكثر من 400 دكتور /أستاذ مساعد. 

يدرس في الجامعة كل عام اكثر من 300 مواطن أجنبي من 29 دولة من آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا . 

تحتل الجامعة منطقة منفصلة عن المدينة و على مساحة خضراء ذات مساحة حوالي هكتار 25 . و فيها 8 مباني دراسية,معهد بحث علمي ،مختبرات ومكتبة تضم 920 ألف كتاب ،مدينة طلابية ،مجمع ريا ضي ،مسبح ،مصح، مطعم و الخ. 

الكليات و الاختصاصات 



تعد جامعة خاركوف للطيران التي تحمل اسم ن .أ.جوكوفسكي ( معهد خاركوف للطيران سابقاً ) اختصاصيين على مستوى عالمي في تصميم و انتاج تكنولوجيا الطيران . 

تجري الدراسة في 9 كليات : 

- بناء الطائرات . 

- محركات الطائرات . 

- أنظمة تحكم أجهزة الطيران . 

- تكنولوجيا الصواريخ الفضائية . 

- أنظمة راديو تكنولوجيا أجهزة الطيران . 

- إدارة و اقتصاد . 

- علوم إنسانية . 

- رفع التأهيل و التحضير لما قبل الجامعة . 

- كلية الدراسة بالمراسلة . 

و يوجد قسم تحضيري للطلبة الأجانب في المعهد. 

يحصل خريجي المعهد ( الجامعة ) على شهادة جامعية ( دبلوم )و حسب مستوى إعدادهم : بكالوريوس ، أخصائي ، و ماجستير في الاختصاصات التالية 

أسماء الاختصاصات : 

- الطائرات و الهليكوبترات ( المروحيات ) . 

- تكنولوجيا بناء ا لطائرات و المروحيات . 

- أنظمة ومجموعات تكنولوجيا الروبوت ( الإنسان الآلي ). 

- محركات الطيران ومحطات توليد الطاقة . 

- التكنيك الحراري الفضائي الجوي . 

- تكنولوجيا صناعة محركات الطيران . 

- الأجهزة التوربينو غازية و محطات ضغط الهواء . 

- تكنولوجيا و أنظمة القيادة المعلوماتية . 

- الأجهزة المعلوماتية -القياسية . 

- أنظمة تحكم أجهزة و مجموعات الطيران . 

- علم القياس و أجهزة القياس . 

- تصميم و تصنيع أجهزة الطيران الصاروخية -الفضائية . 

- محركات أجهزة الطيران الصاروخية -الفضائية . 

- تصميم و تصنيع منتجات للطائرات من مواد مركبة . 

- توليد الطاقة في أجهزة الطيران الفضائية . 

- تأمين برمجة المحطات المؤتمتة . 

تخصيص -استثمار و صيانة أجهزة الطيران. 



ظروف الدراسة 

مدة الدراسة في المعهد لنيل شهادة البكالوريوس 4 سنوات و 5,5 سنوات لنيل شهادة متخصص و سنة اخرى بعد ذلك للحصول على درجة الماجستير . 

يقسم العام الدراسي في جامعة الطيران الوطنية إلى فصلين .يبدأ الفصل الأول في 1/9 و يستمر لمدة 19 أسبوعا .أما الفصل الثاني فيبدأ في شهر شباط ( فبراير ) يستمر لمدة 18 أسبوعا ، و في نهاية كل فصل دورة امتحانية تتبعها عطلة . 



على الطلبة الأجانب الراغبين بالدراسة في الكلية التحضيرية في معهد خاركوف للطيران الوصول إلى الجامعة و بداية الانتظام في الدراسة اعتبارا من 1من كل عام دراسي . 

يدرس الطلبة الأجانب سنة تحضيرية في الكلية التحضيرية لجامعة الطيران الوطنية لدراسة اللغة الروسية 

و دروس متعلقة بالاختصاص ( فيزياء ،رياضيات ،رسم هندسي و غيرها ) باللغة الروسية . 

اجور الدراسة في جميع الاختصاصات باللغة الروسية : 

900 - 1000 دولار أمريكي في السنة . 

كذلك تتم الدراسة في الكليات الأساسية للجامعة للطلبة الأجانب باللغة الإنجليزية في الاختصاصات التالية : 

الطائرات و المروحيات 1500 دولار في السنة . 

تكنولوجيا بناء الطائرات 1500 دولار في السنة . 

الملاحة ( قيادة الطائرات ) 1500 دولار في السنة. 

علوم الكمبيوتر 1500 دولار في السنة. 

أما بالنسبة للمواطنين الأجانب الحاصلين على الشهادة الجامعية الأولية فيمكنهم تعميق و مواصلة دراستهم و باختيار أحد أشكال الدراسة التالية: 

- دورة تدريب بالاختصاص: من 6 اشهر إلى سنة: 1000 دولار للسنة. 

ماجستير : سنة واحدة – سنة ونصف : 1000 دولار للسنة . 

دكتوراه : 

*متواصل: 3 سنوات: 2000 - 2500 سنويا. 

*بالمراسلة: 4 سنوات: 1500 - 1800 سنويا. 

دكتوراه دولة : 

متواصل - سنتين : 3000 دولار سنويا. 

بالمراسلة – سنوات : 3000 دولار سنويا. 

شروط التقديم 

تسدد اجور الدعوة للدراسة بشكل منفصل .يحدد القانون المتعلق بقدوم الأجانب بهذه الدعوة موعد القدوم اعتبارا من 15/ 9 و حتى 15 / 11 من كل عام .أما بعد15 /11 فيكون الوصول إلى أوكرانيا حسب نظام تأشيرة الدخول بتصريح ( تأييد من قبل الدائرة القنصلية للإعلام عن الوصول للدراسة ) . 

على المواطنين الأجانب الحاصلين على الدعوة إبلاغ الجامعة بالتالي : 

1. الدولة التي يرغب فيها استلام تأشيرة الدخول لأوكرانيا . 

2. واسطة النقل و موعد الوصول و المدينة التي يصلها في أوكرانيا . 

3. ضرورة الحاجة إلى استقبال و مرافقة إلى خاركوف أم عدمها . 

*تنظم الجامعة عملية استقبال في مطار بوريسبول في كييف للمواطنين الأجانب القادمين . تبلغ اجور السفر الى خاركوف بالسيارة 100 دولار لثلاثة أشخاص .أما بالحافلة فتبلغ 10 دولارات لكل شخص. 

عمل البحث و البرامج العلمية: 

تعمل في الجامعة 22 مدرسة علمية لحل قضايا وضع وتصميم 

و اختراع نماذج حديثة لتكنيك و محركات و أجهزة و منضومات راديو إلكترونية للطيران و الفضاء و تكنولوجيا مزدوجة الاستخدام. 

إن أعمال المدارس العلمية في مجال البحث النظري - التجريبي للحالة الحرارية والتشخيص لمحركات الطيران ( تحت إشراف الأستاذ/ دكتور دولة د.ف.سيمبيرسكي ) و في مجال اختراع تكنولوجيا الدوافع عالية الفعالية لانتاج محركات أجهزة الطيران ( بإشراف الأستاذ/ دكتور دولة ف.ك.بوريسوفيتش ) قد دخلت في حيز التطبيق في العديد من مؤسسات المجمعات الطيرانية-الفضائية . 

أما أبحاث المدارس العلمية في حقل الاستقصاء العلمي و تصميم محركات كهروصاروخية و مولدات الطاقة لأجهزة الطيران ( بإشراف الأستاذ/ دكتور دولة ن.ف.بيلان ) فتستخدم بشكل واسع في أجهزة الطيران الفضائية . كذلك فان للمدرسة العلمية في حقل نظرية الأجهزة و المجموعات و المنظومات الراديو إلكترونية ( بإشراف الأستاذ / دكتور دولة س.ا.فالكوفيتش ) مساهمة هامة في وضع أجهزة التحكم و الملاحة و القياس لأجهزة الطيران الحديثة . 

و لقد حصلت أعمال المدرسة العلمية في تصميم و إنتاج هياكل الطائرات من المواد المركبة ( إشراف الأستاذين / دكتوري دولة ف. أ . جايداتشوك و ي.س. كاربوف ) على جائزة الدولة . 

إن البحوث العلمية في المعهد تجري على احدث المعدات التجريبية و التي تعتبر في بعض الحالات فريدة من نوعها مثل أنبوبة ديناميكا هوائية أسرع من الصوت ذات سرعة تيار هوائي يبلغ من 0,5 – 4,5 ماخ و مختبر فحص الهياكل و الأجهزة المتكاملة لفحص وتجريب المحركات و مولدات الطاقة . 

لأول مرة في العالم وفرت الجامعة طريقة استخدام طاقة الانفجار في تشغيل المعادن في بناء السيارات ،و تعتبر الجامعة رائدا في مجال بحوث الطيران باستخدام الموديلات الديناميكية المتماثلة . 

إن اختصاصيي المعهد و خريجيه قد ساهموا بشكل مباشر في تصميم و إنتاج طائرات من طرازات مختلفة مثل : آن ، تو ، سو ، ميغ ، بي ، و المروحيات : مي، كا و غيرها. 

لقد دخلت أعمال الجامعة مرات عديدة في المعارض الوطنية و العالمية بما فيها صالون لي بورجا )فرنسا ) لمنجزات الطيران و الفضائي و حصلت على اكثر من 300 ميدالية . 

و يعتبر معهد خاركوف للطيران أحد منفذي البرنامج الدولي "ألفا" و كذلك للتصاميم العلمية للمنظمات الطيران - فضائية من ألمانيا ،المكسيك ،هولندا ،الصين ،الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ،اليابان ،فنلندا . 

اسس في المعهد مركز دراسي - علمي لتكنولوجيا الاكتشافات المعلوماتية و الكمبيوترية و المجهز بالمحطات العاملة لشركة ب-1 § بال مع ترخيص من مجموعة ساو/سام/ساي. 

إن المركز الدراسي العلمي متصل بشبكة الانترنيت . 





ظروف السكن 

يملك المعهد مدينة طلابية خاصة به تقع بالقرب من المباني الدراسية ،و تظم المدينة 10 أقسام داخلية تظم 6110 سرير ، و توفر لجميع الراغبين غرف مريحة بسريرين أو 3 أسرة . 

و توجد في الأقسام الداخلية قاعات مطالعة و مطاعم ومقاهي و مقاصف . 

اجور السكن في الأقسام الداخلية تسدد بعقد إضافي. بإمكان طلبة المعهد ممارسة 17 نوعا من أنواع الرياضة . و يضم المجمع الرياضي للمعهد ساحة العاب القوى الخفيفة ،حوض سباحة و ملعب يعتبر أحد احسن ملاعب المدينة . 

فترة الإياب للدراسة في أوكرانيا من 15 / 8 و حتى 15 / 11 من كل سنة 

و في حالة الوصول في موعد آخر فعلى المواطنين الأجانب إخبار الجامعة بذلك
شكرا للمتابعة واتمني ان يكون الموضوع متطرق لجميع النواحي وفي حالة رغبة اي احد في الدراسة بهذذة الكلية علية اخباري بطررق الاتصال بهم مع خالص شكري وتقديري/(((يرجي العلم ان الاسعار لم تتغير وهي نفسها وفي حالة مسألة الاعتراف او من عدمة يرجي الاستفسار لدي هيئة الطيران المدني التابع لها>>>>وفي رغبتك الدراسة لديها يرجي ارسال رسالة خاصة لي ليتسني اخباري بكيفية الوصول لهم__))
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
1- جامعه خاركوف للطيران الحربي ( فقط عن طريق بعثه من الدوله يمكن التسجيل )
2- اكاديميه كيف وهي عباره عن فرعين ( كيف - كيرافغراد )
الدراسه بكيف تكون لهندسات الطيران والميكانيك فقط لايوجد مطارات تدريبيه 
الدراسه بكيرافغراد للهندسات ولتدريب الطيران ايضا Ppl - Cpl - Ir
تكلفه الدراسه
على العلم هذه الاسعار الجديده بعد استلام الرئيس يوشينكا وزياد تقريبيه 40% على اقساط الدراسه وسعر البنزين الذي كان ب 2.10 كريفن وقد اصبح 3.90 كريفن وهناك زياده قريبا ايضا - الدولار الوحد يساوي 5.05 كريفن 
سوف اكتب الاسعار الموجوده حاليا علما ان الزياده متوقعه
PPL ساعات الطيران 40 ساعه فقط علما ان المعروف عليه عالميا 45 ساعه
6000 دولار على ارخص الطيارات Narb-1 
- مصروف بنزين 22 لتر في الساعه - على المصروف الوسطي لسرعه دوران المحرك
النظري سعر غالي 1800 دولار ولكن هناك زيادات كثيره عن المنهاج المعروف العالمي جيبسون 
و من الممكن ان يزيد السعر على اختلاف نوع الطياره ممكن الطيران على Yak-18t
هذه الطائره NARB-1 هي الارخص تماما
CPL ساعات الطيران 110 
28000 الف دولار تقريبا على الطائره An-2 ذات المحرك الواحد 
- مصروف هذ الطائره 200 ليتر بنزين في الساعه -
النظري 1500 دولار تقريبا
ومن الممكن ان يزيد السعر على اختلاف نوع الطائره 
ممكن على طائرات اخرى ولكن ال An-2 هي الارخص لل CPL
-----------------
الشهادات مصدقه من منظمه الطيران العالمي ايكاو


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم لمن يريد الدراسه في المانيا وكندا*

ذا موقع بالغة العربية يقدم للطلاب والباحثين في شتئ مجالات متنوعة للدراسة والبحث العملي إضافة للكثير من الخدمات والتسهيلات و يقدم هذا الموقع معلومات مفصلة عن الجامعات والمعاهد ومراكز الأبحاث وظروف الحياة وغير ذلك من المعلومات التي يحتاج الأكاديميين.
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/0,1595,8427,00.html
الموقع الكندي العربي كل ماتحتاجونة من بعثات ومدارس وتعلم لغة وطريقة الدراسة والمصاريف وتعرف على القوانين الجديدة المقترحة للجنسية والتي يمكن أن تؤثر عليك، وعلى اقتراح البطاقة القومية لكل مواطن وعن كيفية رعاية الأقرباء وتوفير الكفالة لهم للهجرة إلى كندا وكيفية شراء منزل وغيرها الكثير الكثير من التفاصيل المملة
http://www.al-hejrah.com/


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

.الموضوع لجميع من أراد تعلم الطيران وأنا أعلم أنه يوجد أسئلة كثيرة من كثير من الشباب العربي ممن أرادوا تعلم الطيران . مو بس الشباب بس.. صدقوني معروف بالعالم كله أن مافيه عمر معين يكون الواحد متأخر عن تعلم الطيران سواَ كنت صغير أو كبير ما فية فرق .. 
أخواني طلاب الثانوية ممن أرادوا تعلم الطيران في الخارج , يوجد هناك أكثر من رخصة عالمية ومعترف فيها بأغلب الدول ألا وهم بالترتيب الأول رخصة الطيران الفيدرالي الأمريكي FAA أشهر و أرخص ومعترف بها بجميع الدول. ثانياَ رخصة طيران الإتحاد الأوروبي JAA وبعد كذا تجي الرخص الباقية زي بعض بالأهمية وكذالك معترف فيها منها الطيران البريطاني والكندي والأسترالي والباقي !!!! أسهلهم الFAA وأصعبهم وأغلاهم البريطاني. 
شهادة الثانوية كافية بأي معدل والعمر لايقل عن 16 سنة لرخصة الطيران التجاري . 
الرخص بالتدرج هي 
1- رخصة طيران خاصة PPL (تنفع للناس اللي عايشين برا وعندهم طياراتهم الخاصة) 
2- رخصة طيران تجاري CPL (وهي المهمة الأولى التي يجب عليك الحصول عليها لتعمل كطيار) 
3-رخصة طيار خطوط مدنية ATP (رخصة متقدمة يمكنك الحصول عليها بعد 1500 ساعة طيران) 
طبعا هناك إضافات يجب عليك إضافتها برخصتك ألا وهي ميزة الطيران على طائرات متعددة المحراكات multi-engine rating وكذا ميزة الطيران بالإعتماد على الأجهزة الملاحية Instrument rating وكل واحد له إختبار كتابياَ وعملياَ . 
بنتكلم عن رخصة ال FAA لمرونتها وشهرتها : 
اللغة الإنجليزية إجبارية لتعلم الطيران .وحتى لو ما كان مطلوب منك إختبار إنجليزي لكن من واجبات الحصول على الرخصة هو أنك تعرف تتكلم وتكتب إنجليزي (شد حيلك وادخلك معهد إنجليزي هنا) 
الفرصة لتعلم الطيران في أمريكا لازالت مفتوحة بس أنت وحظك بالحصول على فيزا دراسية والإذن بالتدرب من الFAA.راجع السفارة أو القنصلية للإستفسار 
المعاهد هناك نوعين هما part 61 و part 141 مافيه فرق كثير بينهما وكلهم راح يستخرجون لك رخصة وحدة . الفرق أن 141 معهد أكبر وعنده إمكانيات أفضل و أحياناَ يكون الطيار اللي راح يختبرك من عندهم . طبعا معاهد 141 أغلى من معاهد 61 . 
الفترة الزمنية تتراوح ما بين 8 أشهر إلى سنة وستة أشهر (أنت وجهدك.والأجواء اللي حولك أنصح بالذهاب إالى الولايات التي يكون الجو فيها صحو أغلب أوقات السنة ) 
المصاريف معاهد 141 تتراوح أسعارهم ما بين 90000ريال إلى 115000ريال ومعاهد 61 تتراوح أسعارهم مابين 60000ريال إلى 80000ريال وكلهم لإستخراج رخصة طيران تجاري. 
السكن عادة يوفر من قبل المعهد ويكلف ما بين 1800 إلى 2200 ريال شهري للغرف الصغيرة. 
باقي المصاريف الشخصية تجيلك بحسبة 100 ريال يومية 3000 ريال بالشهر وعليك الحساب .... 
على فكرة الطيران الكندي نسخة من الطيران الأمريكي وأرخص كمان. بس الله يعينك على الثلوج!! 
الزبدة في المصاريف بناءً على معدل تقريبي في مدة سنة وثلاثة شهور بمعهد 141 المبلغ المقدر هو 170000 ريال تكفيك إنشاء الله.
__________________


----------



## als3eed (14 يوليو 2006)

أنا طالب في التجاري وآخر سنة لي هذي 
هل ياخذوني الكليات مال الطيران ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

اللي انا اعرفه الطيران الحربي بيكون ثانويه عامه قسم علمي
والطيران المدني ثانويه عامه قسم علمي وادبي والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

انا عايز توضيح اكتر يا اخي العزيز الله يحفظك


----------



## الطيار الذكي (15 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي على كل هذا المجهود


----------



## barood (15 يوليو 2006)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلا

في الواقع أنت مهندس أكثر من فعال جداً ومكسب لمن يتعرف بك

تفضل بزيارتنا وسنكون فخورين بك
الموقع: http://www.arabiceng.com
المنتدى: http://www.arabiceng.com/forum


----------



## محمود معوض (15 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا بشمهندس
انا نفسي ادرس قيادة الطيران لان امل حياتي ان اكون طيار دولي محترف. . . . . . . . و لكن ليس معي المال الكافي كما اني البس نظارة (بس نظري مش ضعيف جدا ( - 0.75 ) ) .
ارجو ان توصف لي الحل اذا كان في حل . . .
انا ادرس الان في بكالوريوس هندسة الطيران - بكلية الهندسة -جامعة القاهرة .
و شكرا مرة تانية على المعلومات القيمة .


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 يوليو 2006)

والله دي ابسط حاجه الواحد ممكن يقدمها للملتقي وربنا يوفقك في منتداك وعلي العموم انا مسجل فيه


----------



## essam metwally (16 يوليو 2006)

جميل لكن لم تذكر اسعار المدرسه و الشروط العمريه


----------



## اوبان (16 يوليو 2006)

:15: 
من افضل هندسة نظم كهربائية واجهزة دقيقة في الطائرات ام هندسة محركات تاطائرات:32: 
:15: 
:80:


----------



## fullbank (16 يوليو 2006)

بدي اسال عن تعليم هندسة الطيران في المانيا وما هي افضل الجامعات في المانيا الجديرة بتعليم هندسة الطيران بس ممكن تستعجلوا في الرد 
انا بدي اتعلم هندسة تصميم الطائرات فهل المانيا يوجد بها جامعات جديرات


----------



## als3eed (17 يوليو 2006)

هل في جميع الكليات تكون الدراسة تستوجب الثانوية العامة علمي وأدبي
علمت أن مصر لا تعترف بالقسم التجاري في الثانوية العامة

أما الأردن لا علم لي 

وهل في الدول الأجنبية (ليست العربية) تهمهم الشهادة الثانوية، يعني إذا مسارك ماكان علمي في الثانوي أو أدبي ما ياخذونك .؟؟؟؟ 

تحياتي للمهندي وليد سمير


----------



## safe2011 (18 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا


----------



## ibtihal_yousi (18 يوليو 2006)

افادك الله بعلمك
شكرا


----------



## طيران الامارات (18 يوليو 2006)

كلية الامارات للطيران في دبي
الموقع http://www.emiratesaviationcollege.com
شكرا


----------



## abu sarah (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما شاء الله عليكم موضوع مميز و منتدى رائع بمعنى الكلمة منذ ساعة اكتشفت موقعكم
و اقرأ فيه و انا مذهول بأن هناك موقع عربي يهتم بهندسة الطيران 

بصراحة هندسة الطيران بدأت تدخل الى رأسي و افكر في دراستها لكن لدي سؤال
هل الدراسة في الاكاديمية الاردنية ممكنة بشهادة ثانوية عامة تخصص ادارة معلوماتية و ليست شهادة 
علمي ؟؟؟
و بشكل عام هل دراسة هندسة الطيران تحتاج تحتاج الى شهادة ثانوية عامة او متطلبات اخرى
طبعا سؤالي عن اكاديمية الطيران في الاردن لمن يدرس فيها او درس فيها ؟؟


و تحياتي للجميع


----------



## abu sarah (18 يوليو 2006)

لدي سؤال اخر اتمنى ايضا اجد لديكم اجابة عليه
هل تعتبر الشهادة التي يحصل عليها خريج الاكاديمية موازية لشهادة البكالوريس ام الدبلوم
و هل يحتاج الى شهادة اخرى او دورات معينة قبل دخول سوق العمل ...


----------



## دعيج (20 يوليو 2006)

الــــلـــه بالــــــــخـــــيــر............بعد التحية
الله يجزاكم خير على هالموضوع وكل من بادر فيه وبيض الله وجيهكم ,,,,
اخذنا فكره عن الطيران وطيرتوا عقولنا معكم والله يكون بعون الجميع.
(سبحان الله وبحمده,سبحان الله العظيم.... عدد خلقه,ورضا نفسه,وزنة عرشه,ومداد كلماته)


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه وان شاء الله تكون اكثر المواضيع التي تكتبها اشتياقا 
سلامي لكل من يكتب ويعلم


----------



## مصطفي فرير (26 يوليو 2006)

الكلام ده جميل جدا جدا بس انا عايز اعرف اتعلم فين او اقدم فين وشكرا علي المعلومات الحلوه دي


----------



## م.اماراتية (31 يوليو 2006)

شيئ جميل دراسة الطيران


----------



## المنصورة (1 أغسطس 2006)

*العمر المطلوب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز مشكور على هذه المعلومات الطيبة والمفيدة ، لدي استفسار وحيد في الحقيقة ،
ما هو العمر المطلوب للتسجيل في هذا النوع من دراسة الطيران؟
حيث أنا مهتم بهذا الموضوع جداً جداً واريد الالتحاق بأحد المؤسسات المتخصصة بهذا المجال في أحد الدول العربية ، علماً بأنني في العقد الرابع من عمري ، أي تقريبا 47 سنة ، بالنسبة للحالة الصحية جيدة جداً والحمد لله ، واعمل ومتخصص في مجال إدارة المعلومات التقنية وهندسة الحاسوب ، ومقيم بجمهورية بولندا... فما هي نصيحتكم بالخصوص؟ وجزاكم الله خير
أخوكم في الله / المنصورة
______________________________________________________________



مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> دراسة الطيران
> 
> اردت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع لكي اوضح لجميع الاخوة الراغبين في الالتحاق بالطيران ما الذي يحتاجونه وما الذي يريون ان يعلموه لخوض غمار هذا العالم
> 
> ...


----------



## اسيد المالكي (3 أغسطس 2006)

*لو سمحتم كيف بامكاني ان اوجه اسئلة*

لو سمحتم اريد معلومات عن الهندسة الوراثية( الجينات) وما هيتها ومستواها وهل عليها اقبال ولها مستقبل وأي الجامعات العربية متوفر فيها هذا التخصص وشكرا جزيلا اخواني الأعزاء.


----------



## النهمي (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لدي سؤال اتمنى ان اجد لديكم اجابة عليه:-
مادا تعني كلمة شهادة او رخصة jar66 او part66 في اللغة العربية والمعنى كامل قي الانجليزية و هل هي لمهندسين air frame او power plants او avionics 

والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## امير شلبي (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات القيمة التي اثرينا بها منك يا اخي


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

*ما هى هندسة الطيران*

هندسة الطيران ​
من هو مهندس الطيران؟

قد يستغرب البعض حينما يعرف من هو مهندس الطيران الحقيقي وليس ما يتصوره البعض عن هندسة الطيران بشكل عام.
فمن المعروف ان المهندس الكهربائي هو مهندس متخصص في علم الكهرباء بشكل عام وربما جمع بين الكهرباء والطب فيما يعرف بتخصص الهندسة الطبية , وهكذا بالنسبة للمهندس الكيميائي ومهندس الانتاج وهو ميكانيكي بحت وباقي المهندسين كل في تخصصه بشكل مباشر او يجمع بين تخصصين مثال اخر مهندس الكيمياء الحيوية.
ولكن هذا لا ينطبق على مهندس الطيران!
اذا كنت تعتقد ان مهندس الطيران علاقته بالطائرة فحسب , فتأكد بأنك لا تعرف شيئا عن مهندس الطيران وعلى ضمانة بوهلال.
لتكون مهندس طيران حقيقي عليك ان تلم بخمسة فروع او تخصصات في الهندسة! تخيلوا!

* عليك ان تلم بتخصص المهندس الميكانيكي, فهندسة الطيران قد تعتبر فرع من فروع الميكانيكا, نظرا لوجود العديد من الاليات الميكانيكية والاجزاء المتحركة في الطائرة خصوصا الجناح. لا تتصورا ان جناح الطائرة ثابت , بل هو يتحرك ويتغير ليحاكي اجنحة الطيور.

* عليك ان تلم بتخصص الكهرباء حيث العديد من الاجهزة الالكترونية واجهزة التحكم التي تكون نصف ميكانيكية ( جزء ميكانيكي والاخر كهربائي(

* عليك ان تلم باحد فروع الهندسة المدنية وهو هندسة الهياكل حيث ان الطائرة ليست سوى مبنى به العديد من الاعمدة وربما الادوار والاطارات الهيكلية ) بدون الطائرة (

* عليك ان تلم باحد فروع الهندسة الكيميائية وهو علم المواد الذي يدرس خواص المواد والعوامل التي تؤثر في المادة , من ناحية تاثير درجة الحرارة على سبيل المثال فقط. فهناك ظروف وظواهر جوية قاسية قد تتعرض لها الطائرة في الجو , فما تاثيرها على المادة المصنوعة منها الطائرة؟.

* واخيرا عليك ان تلم باحد اهم فروع الهندسة وهو ميكانيكا او هندسة الموائع. وهو علم يهتم بدراسة سلوك الموائع من غازات وسوائل , وخواصها في حالة سكونها وفي حالة تحركها داخل الانابيب.( بناء السدود يعتمد على هذا العلم بشكل رئيسي) وعلاقته بالطيران هو الهواء. اليست الطائرة تتحرك في مائع اسمه الهواء , وهو ما يسمى الايروديناميكا , علم حركة الهواء وهو العلم الاساسي في هندسة الطيران ,حيث عليك ان تدرس سلوكه وحركته حتى بعد مرور الطائرة فيه (الدوامات الناشئة في الجو بسبب الطائرات) كذلك ظاهرة حاجز الصوت وغيرها الكثير. وهذا العلم بالذات هو الذي يفتح المجالات بشتى انواعها امام مهندس الطيران

واقولها بكل تاكيد , ان اكثر مهندسين الطيران قد لا يعملون في مجال الطيران , بل قد تجدهم في بناء الغواصات و في السيارات( الفورملا ون) والدراجات النارية وحتى خوذة المتسابق بل وفي بناء ناطحات السحاب حيث ملائمة الشكل للرياح في الاعلى , واخيرا وليس اخرا هندسة الطيران يخدم المسلمين في الحج , هل تعلم ان التغير في شكل جسر الجمرات في المشاعر المقدسة وجعل حوض الجمرات بيضاوي ماهو الا تطبيق لنظرية تدفق الهواء حول جسم كروي او بيضاوي. فمنظر الحجاج حول الحوض البيضاوي , شبيه تماما بمنظر الهواء حول جناح الطائرة.


أهداف القسم
تم إعداد برنامج الدراسة بقسم هندسة الطيران لإعداد مهندسين:
· يمتلكون خلفية قوية في تطبيقات العلوم الأساسية بالإضافة إلى الأسس الهندسية لعلوم الديناميكا الهوائية وميكانيكا الطيران والدفع ومواد وإنشاءات المركبات الطائرة واستقرارها والتحكم فيها.
· يستخدمون الأدوات الهندسية الحديثة الاستخدام الأمثل في تحليل وتصميم النظم المختلفة في هندسة الطيران.

· يستطيعون تحقيق النجاح في بيئة العمل باستخدام المهارات الشخصية التي تشمل العمل الجماعي ومهارات الاتصال والتعلم المستمر والالتزام باعتبارات المسئولية الاجتماعية والأخلاقية.
· لديهم القدرة على حل المشكلات العلمية والتفاعل الإيجابي مع المجتمع والوفاء باحتياجاته.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

المقررات الدراسيةقسم هندسة الطيران​
أساسيات الطيران 
تاريخ الطيران، مكونات ووظائف أجزاء الطائرة، طبيعة القوى المؤثرة على الطائرة، اختبارات النفق الهوائي، الغلاف الجوي، السريان الهوائي غير المنضغط أحادي الاتجاه، السريان ثنائي الاتجاه: نظرية الهيدروديناميكا، الجولان، الأجنحة محدودة الباع، مقدمة في الطبقة الجدارية، تعيين قوى الكبح الكلية للسريان غير المنضغط، الكبح للسريان المنضغط، المنسابات الهوائية، أجهزة زيادة الرفع.

الديناميكا الهوائية للسرعات المنخفضة
قوانين المحافظة للسريان الحقيقي، معادلات نافيير ستوكس، السريان المثالي ثنائي البعد باستخدام دالتى المجرى وكمون السرعة، نظرية كوتا جوكوفسكى، الحلول العددية، طريقة الدوال المركبة، منساب جوكوفسكي، نظرية المنساب الهوائي النحيف، السريان اللزج، معادلات الطبقة الجدارية الانسيابية، المعادلة التكاملية لكمية الحركة، الطبقة الجدارية المضطربة، كبح الاحتكاك السطحي، كبح الهيئة، الأجنحة محدودة البعد، السرعة المستحثة والكبح المستحث.

إنشاءات الطائرات (1) 
التفصيل الإنشائي للطائرات، مواد إنشاءات الطائرات، الأحمال على إنشاءات الطائرات، عزوم الانحناء والالتواء وقوى القص على إنشاءات الطائرات، مبادئ نظرية المرونة، انحناء الإنشاءات رقيقة الجدران، التواء الإنشاءات رقيقة الجدران، القص في الإنشاءات رقيقة الجدران.


أداء الطائرات 
أداء الطائرات في الطيران المنتظم، الطيران المستقيم، محددات الطيران، الكبح، القدرة، منحنيات الأداء حسب الدفع والقدرة، الطيران الانحداري، الطيران الصعودي، المدى والتحمل، طرق أخرى لتناول أداء الطائرات، أداء الطائرات في حالة التسارع، الإقلاع، الحط، الطيران المنحني، مقدمة عن الهليكوبتر، أداء الهليكوبتر، نظرية الدفع والعزم، المؤثرات في السريان حول المروحة، القدرة المطلوبة، التصاعد الرأسي.


محركات الطائرات 
أنواع محركات الطائرات، تحليل الدورات والأداء للمحركات المكبسية، تحليل الدورات والأداء للمحركات النفاثة والتوربينية (المحركات التصادمية والتوربينية والمروحية)، تصنيف المحركات الصاروخية، أداء المحركات الصاروخية، المحرك الصاروخي الكيماوي المثالي، ملامح تصميم الدورات الحرارية لمحركات الطائرات، مشروع تصميم.

برنامج العمل التعاوني 
يتم التدريب العملي التعاوني في جهة من شركات القطاع الحكومي أوالخاص تحت إشراف عضو هيئة تدريس ويقدم الطالب تقريراً عن إنجازاته خلال التدريب إضافة إلى المتطلبات الأخرى التي يحددها القسم، ويستمر التدريب خلال فترة متصلة تتضمن فصلاً دراسيًا رئيسيًا.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

الديناميكا الهوائية للسرعات العالية
مبادئ من الديناميكا الحرارية، قوانين المحافظة للسريان الانضغاطي، السريان العام في المنافث والسريان أحادى الأنتروبية، قوانين الموجات الصدمية، السريان في المنافث في وجود الموجات الصدمية، الموجات الصدمية المائلة، الموجات التمددية، انعكاس الموجات الصدمية، السريان فوق الصوتي حول المنسابات، طريقة الصدمات والتمددات، نظرية المنسابات النحيفة، الحركة غير المنتظمة للغازات، الموجات الصدمية المتحركة والموجات التمددية، نظرية أنبوب الصدمات، التجهيزات الديناميكية الهوائية، تصميم الأنفاق الهوائية. 

ديناميكا الهواء اللزج 
مراجعة لمعادلات الحركة، أمثلة مبسطة للسريان اللزج للموائع، سريان الموائع عند قيم عالية لمعامل رينولدز، الطبقة الجدارية الانسيابية، انفصال السريان الانسيابي، الانتقال من السريان الانسيابي إلى السريان المضطرب، الطبقة الجدارية المضطربة، قوى الكبح اللزجة، السريان القصي المضطرب، دراسة منطقة الموران الخلفي والمنفوثات، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

معمل الديناميكا الهوائية
 تجارب لتوضيح أجهزة وطرق القياس، أنواع الأنفاق الهوائية، معايرة النفق الهوائي، القياسات الداخلية والخارجية باستخدام الميزان، قياس توزيع الضغط في طبقة السريان القصي، قياسات الطبقة الجدارية الانسيابية والمضطربة على سطح مستو، القياس باستخدام السلك الساخن، استخدام الليزر في القياس، قياس رقم ماخ للسريان فوق الصوتي، قياس المركبات الست للقوى والعزوم الديناميكية الهوائية 

السريان فرط الصوتي
نظريات الموجات التصادمية والتمددية للسريان فرط الصوتي، طرق الميل السطحي الموضعي، السريان فرط الصوتي غير اللزج، الطرق التقريبية والدقيقة، نظرية الطبقة المتاخمة للسريان فرط الصوتي، التسخين الايروديناميكي للسريان فرط الصوتي، مشاكل الدخول والتسخين، تداخل السريان فرط الصوتي اللزج، ديناميكا الغازات المرتفعة الحرارة، السريان المتزن وغير المتزن، السريان اللزج المرتفع الحرارة، الطرق التطبيقية المتقدمة للمقذوفات.

إنشاءات الطائرات (2)
تحليل الانحرافات، الإنشاءات غير المحددة سكونيًا، انحناء الصفائح، تحنيب الأعمدة والصفائح، التحنيب الموضعي للأشكال المركبة، تحنيب الصفائح المقواة، الانهيار بفعل التحنيب الموضعي، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 

مواد المركبات الطائرة 
العيوب في المواد الصلبة، المتطلبات من مواد إنشاءات المركبات الطائرة، فلسفة التصميم (المنشأة الآمنة والمنشأة مطيقة التلف)، تطبيقات ميكانيكا الانكسار في مجال الطيران والفضاء، كلال هياكل الطائرات، الزحف، التأكسد، المواد المركبة، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

معمل إنشاءات الطائرات 
انحناء العتبات المستندة استنادا بسيطا، انحناء العتبات المثبتة من طرف والحرة من طرف آخر، الانحناء غير المتناظر للعتبات، مركز القص، انحراف الهياكل البابية المستندة استنادًا بسيطًا، انحراف هيكل بشكل حرف S، انحراف الهياكل البابية غير المحددة سكونيًا، انحراف الهياكل المغلقة، تحنيب الأعمدة، تحنيب الصفائح الرقيقة، التحنيب الموضعي للأعمدة رقيقة الجدران.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

تصميم الطائرات
مواصفات المهمة، تقدير الأوزان، حساسية الوزن لمختلف المتغيرات، تقدير مساحة الجناح ودفع الإقلاع ومعامل الرفع، تصميم الشكل، الشكل العام، تخطيط البدن، تصميم الأجنحة، أدوات الرفع العالي، تصميم مجموعة الذيل، أسطح التحكم، عدة الحط، اختيار نظام الدفع، تشذيب التصميم، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

التصميم الإنشائي للطائرات 
التصميم الإنشائي للأجنحة والبدن والذيل والزعنفة وعدة الحط، تصميم الأضلاع والهياكل والمقويات والأعصاب والأغشية، تصميم العضد، العتبات ذات الشد القطري، التصميم الأمثل، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 

متانة إنشاءات الطائرات
معايير الانهيار، الأعطاب البطيئة، الكلال (الأعطاب التجميعية، غلق التشرخات، ضبط التشرخات، طيف الأحمال، المقاومة المتبقية، الكلال المساعد بيئيًا)، الأعطاب المتقطعة، أعطاب الصدم (من الطيور والحطام)، الاعتمادية، الفحص غير المتلف، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 

نظم إلكترونيات الطائرات 
مراجعة للدوائر الكهربائية، مبادئ شبه الموصلات، نظرية عمل ترانزستور الوصلة الثنائية، نظرية عمل عدد من ترانزستورات FIT، مقدمة في نظم الأعداد والدوائر المنطقية، مقدمة في نظم الاتصالات، مبادئ تضمين وتعديل الموجات الكهربائية، مبادئ عمل أجهزة الرادار. 

النظم الأساسية للطائرات
لوحات عرض الأجهزة، أجهزة المعلومات الهوائية، أجهزة وضع الطائرة، أجهزة تحديد الاتجاه، نظم إدارة الطيران، الأجهزة المرتبطة بالمحركات، النظم الهيدروليكية والهوائية، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 

استقرار الطائرات والتحكم فيها 
الاستقرار السكوني الطولي، نقطة التعادل، التحكم الطولي، العزوم المفصلية لأسطح التحكم، موازنة أسطح التحكم، الاستقرار والعصا حرة، قوة عصا التحكم، معدل قوة العصا، متطلبات المناورة- نقطة المناورة، حدود مركز ثقل الطائرة، الاستقرار السكوني الاتجاهي، التحكم الاتجاهى، الاستقرار السكوني التدحرجي، التحكم التدحرجى، معادلات حركة الطائرة، نظرية الاضطرابات الصغيرة، الاستقرار الحركي الطولي، الاستقرار الحركي الجانبي، مشتقات الاستقرار، الجودة النوعية للطيران. 

التحكم الآلي في الطائرات 
الدوال التحويلية للطائرات، الاستجابة للتحكم المفتوح، استجابة الطائرة للاضطرابات الجوية، التحكم التلقائي، النظرية التقليدية للتحكم التلقائي، النظرية الحديثة للتحكم التلقائي، دينلميكا الجيروسكوب، نظم تحسين الاستقرار، الطيار الآلي الطولي، الطيار الآلي الجانبي، مشروع تصميم.

دفع الطائرات
 أجزاء المحركات النفاثة، الديناميات الهوائية لمداخل المحركات وغرف الاحتراق وفوهات نفث العادم، الأجزاء التوربينية للمحركات، الضواغط المحورية، ضواغط الطرد المركزي، التوربينات المحورية، مزواجة الأجزاء المختلفة للمحركات التوربينية، ملامح تصميم أجزاء المحركات النفاثة للطائرات، مشروع تصميم.

دفع المركبات الفضائية 
أنواع وأداء المركبات الصاروخية، الصواريخ الكيماوية، الصفات، الوقود الصاروخي، الاحتراق، التمدد في الفوهات، غرف الدفع الصاروخي الكهربي، مفاهيم متقدمة في الدفع.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

هندسة النقل الجوي 
جدارة الطيران، تخطيط الأسطول، السلامة الجوية، العمليات الجوية، العمليات الأرضية، مهام الصيانة، برنامج الصيانة الأولى، مراقبة الجودة.

نظم صيانة الطائرات 
مقدمة، نظرية الإعتمادية، اختبارات الحياة، النظم المصانة، نظم المساندة المتكاملة، مناولة الطائرات، احتياجات محطة الصيانة، نظم الجودة، ضبط المخزون، إصلاح هياكل الطائرات، صيانة وعمرة المحركات، صيانة نظم ومعدات الطائرات.

أساسيات المركبات الفضائية 

تصنيف المركبات الفضائية، الأجزاء الرئيسية، مواصفات المهمة، اختيار نظام الدفع، منصات الإطلاق، الديناميكا الهوائية، التوجية والتحكم، الإنشاءات والمواد، النظم الإلكترونية.

تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي في هندسة الطيران 
مقدمة عن الحاسب الآلي وهندسة الطيران، الطرق العددية واستخداماتها في مجال ديناميكا الموائع، البرامج التطبيقية المستخدمة في هندسة الطيران، طريقة الأجزاء المتناهية وتطبيقاتها، مشروع تطبيقي.

موضوعات خاصة في هندسة الطيران 
مواضيع مختارة في التخصص لتطوير المهارات وتعميق معلومات الطالب في أحد تخصصات القسم الدقيقة.

مشروع البكالوريوس 
اختيار موضوع المشروع، مسح أولي، وضع الخطة والجدول الزمني، جمع البيانات والترتيبات اللازمة للتجارب المعملية أو الدراسات الميدانية إن وجدت، إعداد تقرير منتصف المدة عن سير العمل، إجراء لتجارب المعملية أو الدراسات الميدانية إن وجدت، تنظيم البيانات وتحليل النتائج، كتابة التقرير المبدئي، مناقشة المشروع، تقديم التقرير النهائي.


مجالات مهندس الطيران:
1.مجال تصميم وتصنيع الطائرات
2. العمل في صيانة الالات الحرارية, وشركات تصنيع البلاستيك وشركات تصميم وتصميع العدد الميكانيكية .... الخ
3. صيانة الطائرات مثل مهندسين الخطوط مثلاً, وصيانة الادوات المكملة للمطارات والطائرات .
4.لعمل في محطات توليد القوى, حيث أهم جزء هو (التوربينه) بالاضافه الى مصدر توليد الحرارة (الغلايات) ...
5.كثير جداً من مهندسي الطيران يعملون في القوات المسلحة, وبالذات في صيانة الهلوكبتر, والصواريخ....




 contact person : amr_el_geuoshy(a)hotmail.com


----------



## جاسر (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


موضوع مهم

مواضيع ذات صلة

لمن يريد دراسه الطيران

() أين يعمل مهندس الطيران .. للمناقشة والاضافة () 





كيف تختار الكلية و التخصص

مثبت: ان شاء الله سوف احاول ان اجمع كل المعاهد والكليات لتدريس الطيران 




تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## كالاسد (10 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي من كل قلبي على هالمعلومات الرائعه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (11 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن اضيفك عندي
وشكرا علي المعلومات الرهيبه ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (11 أغسطس 2006)

ده شرف لى انى اتعرف على حضرتك


----------



## النجمة الصغيرة (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم انا ايمان انا لسة متخرجة من الثانوية العامة بس انا كان عندي سؤال شخصي ليك انت متخرج من اي جامعة
و انا كنت عايزة ادخل هندسة طيران في جامعة القاهرة بما انها الجامعة اللي فيها التخصص ده فا استنادا على خبرتك ايه مجموع الثانوية العامة اللي بيتطلبه الهندسة 
و حسب نظام مصر اللي بيمشي بالتقديرات ايه التقدير اللي المفروض الواحد يجيبه في الجامعة علشان يدخل التخصص ده 
و اصلا تنصح بدخولي لهندسة الطيران ؟؟
و ايه اصعب حاجة في هندسة الطيران؟؟
شكرا مهندس وليد


----------



## مستشار (11 أغسطس 2006)

_جزاك الله خيرا, موضوع شيق جدا_


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (11 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبه للجامعه القاهره كليه الهندسه بيكون مجموعها تقريبا 95%ودي حسب رغباتك وبتكوني طبعا علمي رياضه وعلي حد علمي ان قسم الطيران بيكون عادي مش بتقدير لان قليل اللي بيدخله
اما بالنسبه لسؤالك انا في اخر سنه في معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران اللي في مطار امبابه
اهم حاجه عشان تدخلي اي مجال لازم تكوني بتحبيه وتكوني واثقه ان انتي هتبدعي فيه
بالنسبه للطيران لذيذ ومافهوش حاجه صعبه وبيكون كل يوم فيه جديد ومافيش حاجه صعبه علي الانسان طول ماربنا مدي ليه عقل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26128
وان شاء الله تلاقي في الموضوع ده للاخ الكريم بعد عمرو ازنه


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (12 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم وليد

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## النجمة الصغيرة (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا باش مهندس وليد


----------



## ra3y (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرأ للزميل م .وليد على هذه المعلومات المفيدة 
أرجو بيان دور مهندس الكمبيوتر في مجال هندسة الطائرات


----------



## صالح عبدالله (14 أغسطس 2006)

_يعطيك العافيه يا مهندس وليد سمير 
على هذي المعلومات المفيده
موضوع جميل ورئع
وجزاك الله خيرا
ونحن في انتظار الموضوع الكشف الطبي_


----------



## صالح عبدالله (14 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك العافيه يا مهندس وليد سمير :34: 
على هذي المعلومات المفيده
موضوع جميل ورئع
وجزاك الله خيرا
ونحن في انتظار الموضوع الكشف الطبي


----------



## تسنيم وهبي (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم انا من مصر واريد ان التحق بدراسة الطيران ولا اعرف كيف ممكن تدلونى جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 أغسطس 2006)

بسيطه اختي / تسنيم .. 
و لكن سوال .. هل درستي ثانويه عامه في مصر ام خارجها ؟؟ 
و ما هيا جنسيتك ؟؟


----------



## تسنيم وهبي (17 أغسطس 2006)

انا درست الثانويه العامه فى السعوديه وانا حاليا ادرس طب اسنان فى مصر بس عاوزه التحق بالطيران وجنسيتي مصريه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (17 أغسطس 2006)

العفو واي استفسار انافي خدمه جميع اعضاء الملتقي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (17 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن تدرسي في معهد الطيران ومده الدراسه سنه وبيكون حوالي 170 الف جنيه وتكملي دراسه طب الاسنان وبعد كده معهد الطيران


----------



## تسنيم وهبي (17 أغسطس 2006)

مش فاهمه يعني معهد الطيران بيكون سنه وحده بس؟
انا اصلي لو عرفت التحق بمعهد الطيران هسيب اسنان بس اعرف فين معهد الطيران ده ؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (17 أغسطس 2006)

انتي عايزه تدرسي طيران يعني تكوني طيار ولا تدرسي هندسه الطيران وتكوني مهندسه صيانه طائرات


----------



## م/ مصطفي (18 أغسطس 2006)

تسنيم وهبي قال:


> مش فاهمه يعني معهد الطيران بيكون سنه وحده بس؟
> انا اصلي لو عرفت التحق بمعهد الطيران هسيب اسنان بس اعرف فين معهد الطيران ده ؟


 
اختي العزيزه ..
انتي يمكنك الالتحاق بمعهد الطيران .. و مكانه في مطار امبابه 
و لكن هذا ليس معهد واحد كما تظنين .. و لكنه مجموعه من المعاهد المتخصصه بمجال الطيران عااامه مثل ..
" معهد الحاسبات و الفضاء - معهد مصر للطيران - معهد هندسه و تكنولوجيا الطيران - معهد المراقبه الجويه - .." 

- معهد مصر للطيران ... يخرج طيار مدني و مده دراسته تقريبا سنه واحده او 18 شهر علي وجهه التحديد .

- معهد المراقبه الجويه ... فانه يخرج مراقب جوي في قاعده المطارات و مده الدراسه تقريبا 4 او 5 سنين .

- معهد هندسه و تكنولوجيا الطيران ... و هذا هو المعهد الذي اتشرف بدراستي به و هو يخرج مهندس ميكانيكا طائرات اي مهندس صيانه طائرات , و مده الدراسه 5 سنوات .

هذه معظم المعاهد المتخصصه في مصر في مجال الطيران .. فايهم تحبي ان تدرسي ؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 أغسطس 2006)

كمال قال اخي العزيز مصطفي معهد مصر للطيران مده الدراسه 12 شهر فقط
ومعهد المراقبة الجوية 4 سنوات هذا لتأكيد المعلومات والتوضيح
وجعلك الله زخرا لنا اخي الحبيب مصطفي


----------



## منصور الأحمدي (18 أغسطس 2006)

حبيبي سمير ألف ألف ألف شكر على هذا الموضو الجيد
انا عضو جديد هنا ...........
ونفسي أدرس هندسة الطيران ومعايا شهادة ثانويه من اللسعوديه طبا مو علميه شرعيه وانا نفسي أدرس هندسة طيران على حسابي الخاص طبعا وهل هذه الشروط التي ذكرتها مطبقه على الطيار فقط او من يريد ان يدرس هندسة الطيران
حبيبي أرجو الرد منك وهل شهادتي معترف فيها دوليا وخصوصيا هيا شرعيه وانا بكل صراحه ناوي أرد على حسابي الخاص 
ارجو ان تفيدني ياأخ سمير وجزاااااااك الله ألف خير حبيبي
اخووك 
منصور الاحمدي .........


----------



## تتو (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي بعض الأسئلة ممكن تردو عليها بأسرع وقت
س1/ هل في ألمانيا جامعات تدرس هندسة الطيران وهل هي معتمدة في السعودية ؟

س2/ كيف أسجل في جامعات مصر اللي فيها هندسة طيران سواءً على حسابي الخاص أو على حساب الدولة وهل هي معتمدة علماً بأن التسجيل في البعثة سوف ينتهي اليوم ؟

س3/ أنا قدمت على بعثة لدراسة الهندسة في ألمانيا ومجموعي 86.33 % هل ممكن يقبلوني فيها ولا أحول على مصر ؟

س4/ إذا ماقبلوني في البعثة هل ممكن أدرس على حسابي في دورات هندسة الطيران في السعودية أو في غيرها من الدول وهل اذا اتخرجت ألقى وظيفة ؟

أشكركم على تعاونكم معي 
وأرجو إنكم تساعدوني بأسرع وقت،،،،


----------



## الضيف ضيف (23 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس وليد على هذه المعلومات القيمة ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## مهندس نفسو (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير على هذه االمعلومات الطيبه


----------



## مهندس نفسو (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس نفسو (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شويكو (25 أغسطس 2006)

*استفسار يهم مستقبلي ..!*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

الساده إدارة المنتدي الكرام .......
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بدايه اشكركم علي ترحيبكم بنا لانتظامنا لمنتداكم الكريم،ارجوا منكم ومن المشاركون الافاضل افادتي عن 

شركات الطيران الخليجيه التي تقدم تدريب لموظفيها او تسجيل لخريجين الثانويه للانتظام إلي كوادرها

الفنيه ( التدريب في تخصص دبلوم هندسة الطيران التجاري (هياكل ومحركات) ) وكما اريد الاستفسار 

عن المستوي المطلوب للتقديم في اللغه الانجليزيه (المستوي الاول او الثاني او الثالث) وكما ارجوا 

منكم افادتي عن معاهد اللغة الانجليزيه النموذجيه (اي التي تقدم المستوي المطلوب لاجتياز اختبار

القبول في اي صرح تعليمي اكاديمي اتقدم له ) كما ارجوا افادتي عن المقررات الانجليزيه التي تدرس 

في كليات هندسه الطيران (دبلوم هندسه الطيران ) 

ملحوظه :ـ شركات الطيران التي اريد الاستفسار عنها هي (1ـ الخطوط القطريه # 2ـ الخطوط الاماراتيه
# 3 ـ الخطوط الكويتيه # 4 ـ الخطوط الخليجيه # 5 ـ الخطوط العمانيه # هذه فقط )

واما المعاهد المطلوب الاستفسار عنها : ـ (في كلا من : البحرين او مصر ) وارجوا منكم التاكد من ان 

المعاهد ليست ماديه اكثر منها تعليميه . هذا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

اخوكم في الله 
شويكو


----------



## شعلاوي (27 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور هاذي المعلومات عباره عن دوره كامله


----------



## طموح طيران (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً 


وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي ؛؛؛


----------



## امير الحب (29 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة انا في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ممكن بعد ما اخلص القسم ادرس هندسة الطيران 
لو سمحتم ياجماعة انا عايز رد سريع


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 أغسطس 2006)

امير الحب قال:


> يا جماعة انا في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ممكن بعد ما اخلص القسم ادرس هندسة الطيران
> لو سمحتم ياجماعة انا عايز رد سريع


 
اخي الكريم .. قانونا و اكادميا اعتقد لا يحق لك دراسه اكثر من كليه ... هذا و الله اعلم .


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 أغسطس 2006)

تتو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لدي بعض الأسئلة ممكن تردو عليها بأسرع وقت
> س1/ هل في ألمانيا جامعات تدرس هندسة الطيران وهل هي معتمدة في السعودية ؟
> 
> ...


 
ج1/ بالطبع بالطبع اخي الكريم يوجد جامعات في المانيا لدراسه الطيران .. انت تتكلم عن الدوله الام في صناعه الطيران بعد امريكا و فرنسا .. و تتكلم عن افضل مكان في العالم لصاينه الطائرات .

ج2/ مادام التسجيل انتهي .. فقول الحمد لله علي كل شي .. و لكن تستطيع ان تتقدم و تدرس في معهد هندسه و تكنولوجيا الطيران .. فان التسجيل به لم ينتهي بعد و بالطبع بالطبع مصر معتمده دوليا في هذا المجال.
و لكي تسجل يجب عليك النزول لمصر و تسجل في المعهد .

ج3/ لا اعرف هذه الاجابه للاسف :4: 

ج4/ اخي ما دامت تستطيع ان تدرس علي حسابك .. فاذن يمكنك ان تفعل اي شي .. تدرس في مصر او السعوديه او غيرها لا مشكله  

-- و نعتذر عن التاخير في الرد


----------



## النجمة الصغيرة (31 أغسطس 2006)

سؤال كمان معلش الهندسة ( الطيران ) خصوصا او الهندسة بوجه عا في مصر الدراسه بال english


----------



## submarines (31 أغسطس 2006)

*ارجو الرد للاهميه من ذوي الخبرة*

السلام عليكم .. عندي سؤالين ارجو منكم الر د للاهميه 
ما هي فرصه مهندس الطيران المصري او العربي للعمل في الخارج في اوروبا او امريكا و ماذا يتطلب منه كي يعمل في احدى الشركات بالخارج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اريد معرفه ايضا فرص العمل لمهندسين السفن او خريجي كليه الهندسه قسم الهندسه البحريه ؟؟؟
ارجوا منكم الرد و لكم خالص الشكر ..
عمار عادل


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 سبتمبر 2006)

النجمة الصغيرة قال:


> سؤال كمان معلش الهندسة ( الطيران ) خصوصا او الهندسة بوجه عا في مصر الدراسه بال english


نعم الدراسه في مصر باللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 سبتمبر 2006)

submarines قال:


> السلام عليكم .. عندي سؤالين ارجو منكم الر د للاهميه
> ما هي فرصه مهندس الطيران المصري او العربي للعمل في الخارج في اوروبا او امريكا و ماذا يتطلب منه كي يعمل في احدى الشركات بالخارج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اريد معرفه ايضا فرص العمل لمهندسين السفن او خريجي كليه الهندسه قسم الهندسه البحريه ؟؟؟
> ارجوا منكم الرد و لكم خالص الشكر ..
> عمار عادل


بالنسبه لفرصه مهندس الطيران المصري كويسه جدااااااا لان شهاده تعتبر معترف بيها دوليا وانا اعرف ناس يعملو افي انجلترا من مصر وربنا موفقهم المهم الليسينز وانواع الطرازات اللي معاك
وبالنسبه لمهندس السفن فرصتهم كويسه لان يعتبر في مكانين واحد في هندسه بورسعيد والاخر الهندسه البحريه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 سبتمبر 2006)

علي الكعبي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخوي , بس ودي اسالك سؤال عن العمر المسموح للبدا بدراسه الطيران , يعني مثلا ما هو اقل واعلى عدد سنين عمر يمكن على ضوؤها للطالب ان يتقدم للدراسه , والطلب الثاني , هل لديك صورة تقريبيه لكلفه الدراسه الكليه واين يمكن للشخص ان يقدم لدراسة الطيران في البلدان العربيه .
> 
> اخوكم
> علي الكعبي
> ali.alkaabi***********


اللي اعرفه علي حد علمي حسب البلد بس اقل سن هو 18


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 سبتمبر 2006)

النهمي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لدي سؤال اتمنى ان اجد لديكم اجابة عليه:-
> مادا تعني كلمة شهادة او رخصة jar66 او part66 في اللغة العربية والمعنى كامل قي الانجليزية و هل هي لمهندسين air frame او power plants او avionics
> 
> والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


تعني كلمهjar66 / رخصه لفنيي الصيانه وتعطي من قبل هيئه الطيران التابعه للدوله
 هناك عدة فئات لمهندسي الصيانة .. التابعين للهيئة ممن لديهم رخصة JAR-66
فئة A مؤهل ليكون ميكانيكي في الخطوط ..
فئة B1 مؤهل ليكون ميكانيكي وفني في الخطوط ..
فئة B2 مؤهل ليكون فني وكهربائي في الخطوط 
فئة C مهندس صيانة متمكن من جميع الفئات .
ارجو ان اكون وفيت ليك طلبك


----------



## يحيـى (5 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع هام ورائع
جزيت خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## mgm87m (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 0000
عندي سؤال انا مهندس ميكانيكي حاصل على بكلوريوس ( هندسه ميكانيكا زراعيه معدات وميكنه )
هل يجوز لى استكمال الدراسه في ميكانيكا الطيران ؟ وكيف ؟
شكرا0000


----------



## راكان بن محمد (7 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الجميل والمنسق معلومات رائعه واستفدت منها شكرا لك


----------



## f.alamoudi (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وان شاء اله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 سبتمبر 2006)

mgm87m قال:


> السلام عليكم 0000
> عندي سؤال انا مهندس ميكانيكي حاصل على بكلوريوس ( هندسه ميكانيكا زراعيه معدات وميكنه )
> هل يجوز لى استكمال الدراسه في ميكانيكا الطيران ؟ وكيف ؟
> شكرا0000


اكيد طبعا تستطيع استكمال دراسه في ميكانيكا الطيران بس هتكون دراسه منفصله يعني تقريبا من الاول كانك داخل هندسه وعلي ما اعتقد ان انت لو كنت قسم ميكانيكا او ميكانيكا باور كنت اخدت كورس مكثف في البيسك والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## م/محترف (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا علي هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## م/محترف (7 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع مفيد ورائع


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 سبتمبر 2006)

المنصورة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي العزيز مشكور على هذه المعلومات الطيبة والمفيدة ، لدي استفسار وحيد في الحقيقة ،
> ما هو العمر المطلوب للتسجيل في هذا النوع من دراسة الطيران؟
> حيث أنا مهتم بهذا الموضوع جداً جداً واريد الالتحاق بأحد المؤسسات المتخصصة بهذا المجال في أحد الدول العربية ، علماً بأنني في العقد الرابع من عمري ، أي تقريبا 47 سنة ، بالنسبة للحالة الصحية جيدة جداً والحمد لله ، واعمل ومتخصص في مجال إدارة المعلومات التقنية وهندسة الحاسوب ، ومقيم بجمهورية بولندا... فما هي نصيحتكم بالخصوص؟ وجزاكم الله خير
> ...


 العمر المطلوب ان يكون اقل سن هو 18 والله اعلي واعلم المهم اجتياز الكشف الطبي ويكون النظر 6\6


----------



## mgm87m (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا بشمهند ث وليد على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا وادامك الله للمعروف وعرف على يديك الناس الى خير الطرق........


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات 
سؤالي هل ليدك معرفة بالمدارس التي تدرب على الطيران في البلدان العربية 
وكم تكاليف التدريب فيها 
وشكرا


----------



## ابو اسلام1 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
واتمنى منل الاستمرار في الافاده لهذا المجتمع 
ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير ابو اسلام حسن الشافعي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (12 سبتمبر 2006)

عمر الفلاحي;224551 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات
> سؤالي هل ليدك معرفة بالمدارس التي تدرب على الطيران في البلدان العربية
> وكم تكاليف التدريب فيها
> وشكرا


اكيك اخي الحبيب ممكن انت تتفضل بزياره موضوع مثبت باسمي وهتلاقي فيه اللي انت عايزه بس المهم ان تكون الاكاديميه او المدرسه معترف بيها من بلدك 
بعض المواقع للاكاديميات والمدارس
موقع معهد مصر للطيران
http://www.ncato.org/arabic/mfi/index.asp
كلية الإمارات للطيران - دبي
Emirates Aviation College
www.EmiratesAviationCollege.com

مركز الإمارات للتدريب الطياريين - تابع لكلية الإمارات
www.cae.com

مدرسة الإمارات للطيران - دبي
Emirates Flying School
www.emiratesaviation.com

نادي أم القيوين للطيران - الإمارات
www.uagaeroclub.com

مركز الفجيرة للطيران - الإمارات
www.fujairahaviation.ae
بالاضافه لموضوعي المثبت 
وبالنسبه للمصاريف تقريبا بالدولار40 الف دولار


----------



## AEROSPACE_2000 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

RMIT (Royal Melbourne institue Of technology في مدينة ملبورن ..هذه الجامعه فيها تخصص هندسة طيران وهي ممتازه ..كما ان ملبورن مدينه هادئه واناسهل طيبين فضلا عن اعتدال الجو. 
تخصصات هندسة الطيران في جامعة ال RMIT هي كالتالي : 

- بكالوريوس هندسة طيران Bacholar Degree of Aerospace Engineering ( اربع سنوات ) 
- البكالوريوس المزدوج هندسة طيران واداره Double Degree of Aerospace Engineering and admanistration (خمس سنوات ).
- البكالوريوس المزدوج هندسة وعلوم الطيران Double Degree of Aerospace science and Engineering (خمس سنوات ) 
- البكالوريوس في علوم الطيران Bacholar Degree in Aviation science (ثلاث سنوات) 
الدراسه تكلفتها تقريبا : 18,000 $ استرالي 13,550 $ امريكي (في السنه ) 
والسكن فيها يبدأ من 400 $ وما فوق .

وهذا رابط الجامعه http://www.rmit.edu.au/browse;ID=b9mmpevlsd4o
or www.rmit.edu.au 

تحياتي (الصقر الخليجي )


----------



## أبو حذيفة الليبي (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك جدا جدا


----------



## برق الجنوب (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكور أخوي على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## كالاسد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.ackonline.com/english/home/default.aspx
موقع الكليه الاستراليه في الكويت (هندسة الطيران)


----------



## كالاسد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.ackonline.com/english/home/default.aspx
موقع الكليه الاستراليه في الكويت


----------



## zaid19 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الناشر تحية طيبة
هذه معلومات عامة عن الطيار. هل من الممكن ان احصل عن معلومات هندسة الطائرات
كمخططات او باقي المعلومات التي تخص هندسة الطائرات لاني مهووس في الطائرات
او تدلني عن مواقع تشرح فيها هندسة الطائرات واكون ممنون اذاكانت بالغة العربية مع خالص تقديري


----------



## دريمز (21 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اخاف من السفر بالطيارة فكيف ان قدت الطيارة لا لا خلوني بعيد احسن


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 سبتمبر 2006)

zaid19 قال:


> الاخ الناشر تحية طيبة
> هذه معلومات عامة عن الطيار. هل من الممكن ان احصل عن معلومات هندسة الطائرات
> كمخططات او باقي المعلومات التي تخص هندسة الطائرات لاني مهووس في الطائرات
> او تدلني عن مواقع تشرح فيها هندسة الطائرات واكون ممنون اذاكانت بالغة العربية مع خالص تقديري


هذا الموقع به كتب باللغه العربيه وهو للاخ بارود
http://www.arabiceng.com/
هذا الموقع الموسوعه العربيه العالميه
http://www.mawsoah.net/maogen.asp?main2&articleid=011191_0
وده موقع اخر
www.flyingway.com


----------



## المهندس ابومشارى (22 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ابوالرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيك الف عافية .


----------



## yarra_samarrai (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على هالموضوع.............

بس انا طالبة عمارة و اتمنى لو تساعدوني في مشروعي اللي اخترته كلية طيران بس المشكلة في الحصول على المخططات ...........

 ياريت اي مساعدة


----------



## glider-pilot (19 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد وكل عام وانت وبقية الزملاء بخير وتقبل الله طاعتكم جميعا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 أكتوبر 2006)

yarra_samarrai قال:


> مشكور اخي على هالموضوع.............
> 
> بس انا طالبة عمارة و اتمنى لو تساعدوني في مشروعي اللي اخترته كلية طيران بس المشكلة في الحصول على المخططات ...........
> 
> ياريت اي مساعدة


اكيد طبعا ربنا يقدر الجميع علي خدمه من يحتاج معلومه او اي شئ بس انا اريد توضيح وتفاصيل اكتر


----------



## صقر مأرب (20 أكتوبر 2006)

أرجو من لديه فكره حول الطيران عندما تخرج الطائره عن مسارها لسبب ظروف جويه اوغيرها والكابتن تحت الروئيه الغير مباشره كيف يتم التعامل مع الوضع وكم نسبة عدم تقاطع مساره الغير منتظم مع خط طيران اخر


----------



## yarra_samarrai (21 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اخترت تصميم كلية طيران بس عشان يولفقوا الاساتذة لازم اتحصل على الاقل على ثلاث امثلة من مساقط وواجهات و غيرها من التفاصيل المعمارية لكليات طيران موجودة او مصممة بس من دون تنفيذ.....
ارجو منكم المساعدة وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## وجدي_1405 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير أخ عمر على المعلومات القيمة , نرجو منك المزيد .

و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## ASRAR (23 أكتوبر 2006)

جهد مقدر جدا


----------



## jawad shaqadan (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*الى المهندس وليد سمير*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ........ نحيه طيبه وبعد 
اولا كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا بمناسبه عيد الفطر 
الف الف الف الف شكر للمهندس وليد على المعلومات المهمه وعلى جهدك وتعبك وانا اقدر هذا الجهد 
واتمنى لك التقدم والاستمرار .
انا عندي بعض الاستفسارات وبعض الاشئلة المهمه اود ان اطرحها على المهندس وليد 
وعندي ايضا مشكلة لا استطيع حلها 
فا اتمنى ان تستطيع مساعدتي يا مهندس وليد 
والف شكر الك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (26 أكتوبر 2006)

jawad shaqadan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ........ نحيه طيبه وبعد
> اولا كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا بمناسبه عيد الفطر
> الف الف الف الف شكر للمهندس وليد على المعلومات المهمه وعلى جهدك وتعبك وانا اقدر هذا الجهد
> واتمنى لك التقدم والاستمرار .
> ...


لا شكر علي واجب كلنا هنا في خدمه البعض
ان شاء الله هساعدك علي قدر استطاعتي وان شاء اللع مشكلتك تتحل سلامي ليك
اخوك وليد


----------



## yarra_samarrai (26 أكتوبر 2006)

لماذا لحد الان لم يرد علي احد ..... ارجو الرد


----------



## مهندسخانة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الف الشكر والتقدير اليك اخي على هذا الموضوع المتميز وكنت اتمنى ان ترفق مشاريع متعلقه بالموضوع 

والسلام ختام


----------



## بويوسف (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سبق وكتبت طلب توضيح من القائمين على معهد امبابه او طلبتها...

اريد ان التحق بالمعهد ولدي استفسارات..اتمنى الاجابه عليها كلها وشكرا مقدما لجهودكم وحرصكم على ايصال المعلومه والفائده للجميع:

1- هل يمكن معادلة شهادة دبلوم سنتين حصلت عليها في بريطانيا بعد الثانويهhnd
(دبلوم عالي هندسة طيران) والمعادلة تتم على اي اساس ..هل على المدة اللتي درستها ام يحددها ادارة المعهد ام على نوعية المواد....وغالبا الحاصل على دبلوم عالي ويريد اكمال الهندسة والحصول على البكلريوس باي سنه يدخل وكم يظل باقي له كي يدرس من السنين؟

2- هل اصبح معهد امبابة(اكاديمية) ام لا؟ ومالفرق بين الاثنين هل المسمى ام سيختلف نوع التدريس؟

3- التكلفة كم ستكون الاجماليه للطالب الغير مصري(خليجي) من كتب ومواد ورسوم تسجيل الى اخره

4- واهم سؤال: ماهي الخطوات الرسمية والقانونيه لاخذ القبول من معهد امبابه للطالب الخليجي حتى يمكنني التسجيل في العام القادم وهل بالامكان التسجيل في شهر فبراير او يناير ام يجب الانتظار للسنة القادمه شهر سبتمبر؟ 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (31 أكتوبر 2006)

http://www.ncato.org/arabic/iaet/ar...p://www.ncato.org/arabic/iaet/ar_programs.asp


----------



## نورة احمد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

هلا استاذ سميرشكرا على المعلومات الي من جد تفتح النفس بس ياريت يا استاذ سمير تعمل بحث عام عن دراسة هندسة الطيران في الفلبين وجنوب افريقيا مثل ما عملت بحث عن استراليا ويعيطك الف الف عافية


----------



## نورة احمد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكررررررا خ جاسر على هاذي المعلومات القيمة بس انا عندي كذا سؤال انو كل الناس تقولي ماتنفع هندسة الطيران لبنات وابغى اعرف عن الهندسة الالكترونية وشكرا


----------



## نورة احمد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكررررررا خ جاسر على هاذي المعلومات القيمة بس انا عندي كذا سؤال انو كل الناس تقولي ماتنفع هندسة الطيران لبنات وابغى اعرف عن الهندسة الالكترونية وشكرا


----------



## sdar (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
آمل ارشادي لكيفية الحصول علي رخصة طيران (المكان،الشروط،التكلفة) فلدي اكثر من (2000)ساعة وشهادة تدريس وتدريب وفحص طائرات كل هذا على الطائرات العمودية helicopter pilotولكم جزيل الشكر ، والسلام عليكم


----------



## jawad shaqadan (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا ...
انا قرات كل مواضيع المهندس وليد وصراحه شيقه وتشد الواحد لمعرفه علم الطيران 
جزاك الله كل خير .
مشكلتي يا مهندس وليد اني طول عمري من وانا صغير بحلم بالطيران المدني واني اكون طيار مدني في يوم من الايام والصراحه بعشق الطيران جداجداجد 
عموما انا خلصت الثانويه قبل سنتين وكنت مصمم اني ادرس طيران وسمعت انها مكلفه ومصروفاتها غاليه ولما فاتحت الموضوع مع الوالد رفض الفكرة وقالى انا ما عندي القدرة الماديه العاليه علشان ادرسك طيران ومن بعديها فقدت الامل اني ادرس طيران ومرت الايام وحاليا انا بمصر بدرس هندسه مدنيه سنه ثانيه ............ فا انا بدي اياك يا مهندس وليد تشوفلي كليه طيران بدرس طيران مدني باقل المصروفات وارخصها في الدول العربيه اولا والدول الاخرى ثانيا وباريح الاقساط .
ثانيا عندي سؤال سمعت من بعض الناس انو ممكن لما اخلص هندسه مدنيه اخذ بعض الدورات التدريبيه واصير اصمم هياكل طائرات او ديكور داخلى فهل هناك صحه من هذا الكلام ام لا ؟؟
وبدي اخذ رايك وراى الجميع طبعا هل اكمل هندسه مدنيه ولا اطلع وادرس طيران ؟؟
معلومه انا مقيم في قطر بس اصلى اردني وحاليا في مصر للدراسه .
ارجو انك تساعدني قدر الامكان اخي المهندس وليد في حل هذه المشكله 
ولن انسالك هذا الجميل ماحييت 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 نوفمبر 2006)

sdar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> آمل ارشادي لكيفية الحصول علي رخصة طيران (المكان،الشروط،التكلفة) فلدي اكثر من (2000)ساعة وشهادة تدريس وتدريب وفحص طائرات كل هذا على الطائرات العمودية helicopter pilotولكم جزيل الشكر ، والسلام عليكم


بالنسبه لو حضرتك بتتكلم علي الطائرات تنقسم الي نوعين ذات جناح ثابت وذات جناح متحرك(الهيلكوبتر) بالنسبه للمكان اي معهد حاصل علي رخص faaالامريكيه او jaaللاتحاد الاوربي
الشروط موجوده في اول الموضوع
التكلفه 90000ريال إلى 115000ريال سعودي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 نوفمبر 2006)

jawad shaqadan قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ...
> انا قرات كل مواضيع المهندس وليد وصراحه شيقه وتشد الواحد لمعرفه علم الطيران
> جزاك الله كل خير .
> مشكلتي يا مهندس وليد اني طول عمري من وانا صغير بحلم بالطيران المدني واني اكون طيار مدني في يوم من الايام والصراحه بعشق الطيران جداجداجد
> ...



والله تكلفه دراسه الطيران تحتاج الي مال كثير لانك تحتاج
1- شهاده طبيه موثقه من هيئه الطيران المدني
2-بيكون معك مدرب 
بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني علي ما اعتقد ان تصميم هياكل الطائرات بيكون لهندسه الطيران قسم هياكل اما بالنسبه لمدني لااعلم 
3- بالنسبه للاستفسار الثالث انه من الطبيعي والمنطق تكمله دراسه الهندسه المدنيه لانك قضيت سنين ويعتبر باقي لك ثلاث سنين والقرارالاول والاخير يرجع لك
والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## نورة احمد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

شكؤا يااخ سمير على هالمعلومات الي من جد قيمة واسلوبك كثير حلو بس ابغى اسال هل نفس الشي الاسئلة و المعلومات لازم يعرفها المهندس ؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## bakordjeme (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## jawad shaqadan (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا مهندس وليد 
بدي منك يا مهندس ويلد ايضا ان تشوف لي ارخص كليه طيران تكلفه لتدريس الطيران التجاري الالى على مستوى الدول العربيه اولا والدول الاخرى ثانيا وان ترسلي موفعها الاكتروني اذا امكن ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 نوفمبر 2006)

نورة احمد قال:


> شكؤا يااخ سمير على هالمعلومات الي من جد قيمة واسلوبك كثير حلو بس ابغى اسال هل نفس الشي الاسئلة و المعلومات لازم يعرفها المهندس ؟؟؟
> وشكرا


هي بالنسبه للمهندس بتعتبر معلومات عامه وبتعتبر معلومات مهمه اذا كان المهندس ينوي بعد تخرجه دراسه الطيران فلابد من معرفه كل الاشياء بخصوص الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 نوفمبر 2006)

jawad shaqadan قال:


> شكرا لك يا مهندس وليد
> بدي منك يا مهندس ويلد ايضا ان تشوف لي ارخص كليه طيران تكلفه لتدريس الطيران التجاري الالى على مستوى الدول العربيه اولا والدول الاخرى ثانيا وان ترسلي موفعها الاكتروني اذا امكن ولك جزيل الشكر


ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرني علي ايجاد طلبك


----------



## نورة احمد (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مرحبا كيفك يا مهندس ان شاءالله طيب انا عندي سؤال وياريت تجاوبني فيه هل الدراسة في الفلبين مكلفة ؟؟وكيف طبيعة الدراسة في جنوب افريقيا ؟؟؟ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 نوفمبر 2006)

نورة احمد قال:


> مرحبا كيفك يا مهندس ان شاءالله طيب انا عندي سؤال وياريت تجاوبني فيه هل الدراسة في الفلبين مكلفة ؟؟وكيف طبيعة الدراسة في جنوب افريقيا ؟؟؟ويعطيك الف عافية


الحمد لله بخير وان شاء الله راح اسالك وادور علي التكلفه بس لو بدك تريدي دراسه هندسه الطيران انا بدرس في معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران بمصر وده معهد متميز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

معلومات هامة جداً للمهتمين ز شكراً


----------



## jawad shaqadan (5 نوفمبر 2006)

مرحبا 
وينك يا مهندس وليد صلك فتره غايب عنا اشتقنالك والله


----------



## أيمن بدوي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مع تمنياتنا لكم بالتقدم إلى الأمام دائما إن شاء الله وشكرا"


----------



## مهندس توربينات (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
انا اتمنى ان ادرس في الاردن لكن هل تقبلني هذه الاكادميه علما انا متخرج من قسم هندسة المضخات والتوربينات في العراق وعمري 24 سنه .
وهل توجد اكاديميات اومدارس للطيرانِ باقل من هذه الاسعار التيِ ذكرتها مع خالص الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## alghawee (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على المعلومات القيمه وحسن الاسلوب فى التوضيح


----------



## نجاح عزيز (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحية ’ اني مهندس ميكانيكي (عراقي الجنسية) العمر (40 سنة) يرجى مساعدتي بتزويدي بعلومات عن معاهد لتعليم قيادة طائرات التجارية والحصول على رخصة القيادة في احدى الدول العربية (الاردن اومصر) وعن التكاليف ومدة الدراسة ..............وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 نوفمبر 2006)

نجاح عزيز قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد التحية ’ اني مهندس ميكانيكي (عراقي الجنسية) العمر (40 سنة) يرجى مساعدتي بتزويدي بعلومات عن معاهد لتعليم قيادة طائرات التجارية والحصول على رخصة القيادة في احدى الدول العربية (الاردن اومصر) وعن التكاليف ومدة الدراسة ..............وشكرا


بالنسبه لمده الدراسه بمصر سنه لتعليم الطيران بمعهد مصر للطيران وادخل علي هذا الرابط سوف تجد ماتحتاجه 
http://www.ncato.org/arabic/mfi/index.asp
اما بالنسبه للاردن فادخل علي موضوع هنا ستجد جميع الكليات والمعاهد وان شاء الله هتلاقي موجود به الاردن


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بالنسبه للاخ اللي كان بيسال عن معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران عن الفرق بين اكاديميه ومعهد بتفرق في المعامله بعد التخرج وعندما تريد تحضير الماجستير ورساله الدكتوراه فاذا كان معهد كما هو فلابد لك من الذهاب الي جامعه القاهره لكي تستكمل دراساتك العليا اما اذا كان اكاديميه فمن المؤكد تحضير رساله الدكتوراه والماجستير في المعهد نفسه ويكون معترف بيها للاخ بويوسف ومتاسف لتاخري في الرد


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 نوفمبر 2006)

jawad shaqadan قال:


> شكرا لك يا مهندس وليد
> بدي منك يا مهندس ويلد ايضا ان تشوف لي ارخص كليه طيران تكلفه لتدريس الطيران التجاري الالى على مستوى الدول العربيه اولا والدول الاخرى ثانيا وان ترسلي موفعها الاكتروني اذا امكن ولك جزيل الشكر


اولا احب ان اوضحلك شئ صغير قبل دراسه الطيران التجاري والحصول علي رخصه الطيار التجاري لابد من الحصول علي رخصه الطيران الخاصppl
الرخص بالتدريج
1-رخصة طيران خاصة PPL بعدد ساعات لاتقل عن 40 الي 45 ساعه
2- رخصة طيران تجاري CPL بعدد ساعات لاتقل عن 200الي 250 ساعه وهي تشمل عدد ساعات الطيران الخاص
3-بعد الانتهاء من الرخصتين تكون مساعد طيار ولكي تكون طيار الرخصه الثالثه بعد 1500ساعه
4-رخصة طيار خطوط مدنية ATP (رخصة متقدمة يمكنك الحصول عليها بعد 1500 ساعة طيران
واتمني ان اكون وضحت لك ولجميع الاعضاء الخطوات اللازمه لكي تكون طيار


----------



## jawad shaqadan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا مهندس وليد ...... لاكن لم تجبني على الطلب الاساسي .


----------



## Ayman Qadre (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكر لك اهتمامك ولك جزيل الشكر , انني قد قبلت في اكادمية الطيران المدني في الاردن , في مجال طيار تجاري الى Cpl ,ولكن للاسف مكلفه جدا وباهظه ومره اخرى شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ayman Qadre (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بالنسبه للتكاليف تتراوح ما بين 50 الف دولار و 47 الف دولار على مدة سنتين , و طيران مدة 250 ساعة طيران .
الاسافسار 00970599363929 او 00972599363929
ونحن في الخدمة دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## megacool (9 نوفمبر 2006)

I am student in electronic and computing(second year) and i would like to study pilot butidon't have any idea about this section..so i hope in order to help me and thank so much my own email is :nehlouta*yahoo.fr


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 نوفمبر 2006)

megacool قال:


> I am student in electronic and computing(second year) and i would like to study pilot butidon't have any idea about this section..so i hope in order to help me and thank so much my own email is :nehlouta*yahoo.fr



اخي العزيز طبعا ده شرف ليه اني اضيفك واكلم حضرتك بس انا ماعنديش ميل علي ****** عندي علي الهوت ميل فقط اما بالنسبه لكي تكون طيار بعد الانتهاءمن دراستك هتقدم في معهد معتمد من وزاره الطيران المدني لبلدك وتلك الرخص والخطوات لكي تصبح طيار
اولا يجب ان يكون لديك القدره الماديه علي الدراسه واجتياز الكشوفات الطبيه والمعرفه باللغه الانجليزيه
ثانيا
1-رخصة طيران خاصة PPL بعدد ساعات لاتقل عن 40 الي 45 ساعه
2- رخصة طيران تجاري CPL بعدد ساعات لاتقل عن 200الي 250 ساعه وهي تشمل عدد ساعات الطيران الخاص
3-بعد الانتهاء من الرخصتين تكون مساعد طيار ولكي تكون طيار الرخصه الثالثه بعد 1500ساعه
4-رخصة طيار خطوط مدنية ATP (رخصة متقدمة يمكنك الحصول عليها بعد 1500 ساعة طيران
واتمني ان اكون وضحت لك ولجميع الاعضاء الخطوات اللازمه لكي تكون طيار
ولمزيد من التفاصيل انا تحت امرك في اي استفسار وممكن تقري في اول الموضوع التفاصيل الكامله


----------



## mnbs (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*مجرد ملاحظة*

السلام عليكم..........

لقد شدني الموضوع جدا ولمعرفتي التامة بان مهندس الطيران ماهو الا مهندس نستطيع ان نقول ان له ثقافة عالية ومعرفة شاملة بجميع فروع علوم الهندسة ، ولكن الا توافقوني يا اخواني بان اغلب المسؤلين عن التوظيف غير ملمين بذلك.ومن خلال تجربتي الخاصة عندما تقدمت لاحد الوظائف الحكومية والمطلوب مهندس ميكانيكي اجابوني بانهم لايريدون مهندس ميكانيكي (طيران) وهذا يدل على عدم الالمام بطبيعة التخصصات. وشكرا لكم...........


----------



## mnbs (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنى التوفيق لجميع المهندسين
:1:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (10 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكر كل القائمين على هذا القسم


----------



## حسام احمد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع شيق جدا ولو بالامكان ارفاق بعض الصور وجزاك اللخ خيرا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ابوحية (19 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة بدي مساعدة مهندس طيران وان شا الله بكون الناصح الامين 
انا طالب هندسة ميكانيك في الاردن و حابب اتخصص بميكانيك الطائرات بس ناس كتيير مانصحوني اللي بحكيلي اذا ما إلك واسطة ما بتشتغل وفي خارج الوطن العربي ما راح يشغلوك بهدا المجال لآنك عربي مسلم يعني بوجهة نظرهم إرهابي 
فيا إخوان فيدوني وما بإيدي إلا اقلكم الله يبارك فيكم ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## brucelee (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا كتير على المعلومه جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هرقل (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس وليد سمير على هذا الموضوع الشّيق


----------



## VIP75 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك. بس فين ممكن ندرس الكلام ده فى مصر و يتلكف كام.
و لو فى الامارات. فين و بكام
اراجو الرد


----------



## VIP75 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

My E Mail 
Vip7555***********

Khaled Moustafa


----------



## VIP75 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

يا هووووووووووووووووووووووووووو بدلا من النجوم فى الرسالة السابقة


----------



## ابوحية (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس وليد لك كل الاحترام والتقدير ، يا اخي العزيز انا طالب في هندسة الميكانيك سنة ثانية في الاردن وحابب كتيير اتخصص بميكانيك الطائرات بس ناس كتيير ما بنصحوني بقولو ما بتوظف إلا اذا كان عندي واسطة اما في الخارج اكيد ما راح يكون لك اي فرصة لأنك ببساطة عربي مسلم (ارهابي ) ومن هدا الحكي ، فيا حبيبي انا منتظر منك النصيحة المخلصة ان شاء الله وما إلي إلا اقول بارك الله فيك.


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 نوفمبر 2006)

VIP75 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك. بس فين ممكن ندرس الكلام ده فى مصر و يتلكف كام.
> و لو فى الامارات. فين و بكام
> اراجو الرد


بالنسبه لمصر يوجد معهد مصر للطيران بامبابه به دراسه الطيران
http://www.ncato.org/arabic/mfi/index.asp
وهذا اللينك به معلومات عن المعهد 
اما الامارات فلا اعلم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوحية قال:


> مهندس وليد لك كل الاحترام والتقدير ، يا اخي العزيز انا طالب في هندسة الميكانيك سنة ثانية في الاردن وحابب كتيير اتخصص بميكانيك الطائرات بس ناس كتيير ما بنصحوني بقولو ما بتوظف إلا اذا كان عندي واسطة اما في الخارج اكيد ما راح يكون لك اي فرصة لأنك ببساطة عربي مسلم (ارهابي ) ومن هدا الحكي ، فيا حبيبي انا منتظر منك النصيحة المخلصة ان شاء الله وما إلي إلا اقول بارك الله فيك.


بالنسبه لتخصصك هندسه ميكانيكا قسم متميز وبالنسبه لحبك للطيران انت ممكن بعد ماربنا يكرمك وتتخرج تقدم في شركه طيران ويقبلوك هيدوك تدريب بيسك ليعادلوك بمهندس الطيران اما حكايه الواسطه فثق تماما أن قسم الطيران لايوجد به وسائط اطلاقا لانه مجال لايحتاج الي الخطا اما بالنسبه للخارج فستواجه متاعب ومشاكل بس انت بمجهودك وقدراتك تجعلهم يحترمونك ومش هتفرق عربي او غير عربي الاهم عندهم كفائتك في العمل وكان عندنا دكتور فعلا أول ماراح امريكا كانوا بيقللوا من شانه اول مابدأ ياخد وضعه بقي اشهر دكتور هناك 
ونصيحتي ليك التميز في الدراسه وتهتم بالتقدير لان ده هيساعدك في العمل بعد التخرج


----------



## azzam (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعدة في اي معلومات عن المبادء العامة لتصميم مدرج المطارات او تصميم المطارات بشكل عام


----------



## محمود النجمى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم موضوع جميل ولكن اتمنى ان تشرح كيفية صنع الطائرات وكيفية عملها


----------



## azzam (30 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين يا اخوان على المساعدة


----------



## azzam (30 نوفمبر 2006)

في الحقيقة انتم كفيتم ووفيتم وما بعرف كيف يدي اشكركم
والموضع الي اعطيتموني ايها رائعة للغاية الكم مني الف شكر


----------



## ابوحية (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووور كثييير يا مهندس وليد والله على راسي (مصطلح أردني للتعبير عن الحب والامتنان) , بس حابب أوضح نقطة ؛ انه في عندنا بالجامعة تخصص طيران في قسم الميكانيك يعني انا بإذن الله بتخرج مهندس طيران ، وكان استفساري اذا كان مجالات العمل محدودة أو انها موجودة و متوفرة .


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ابوحية قال:


> مشكووور كثييير يا مهندس وليد والله على راسي (مصطلح أردني للتعبير عن الحب والامتنان) , بس حابب أوضح نقطة ؛ انه في عندنا بالجامعة تخصص طيران في قسم الميكانيك يعني انا بإذن الله بتخرج مهندس طيران ، وكان استفساري اذا كان مجالات العمل محدودة أو انها موجودة و متوفرة .


لا شكر علي واجب وبالنسبه لاستفسارك مجالات العمل ليست محدوده في مجال الطيران المهم تتوفق وتتخرج بتقدير ويكون معاك ليسينز علشان تقدر تشتغل ويقبلوك ويكون لك الافضليه وسلامي ليك


----------



## eng_sherif (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على المجهود الكبير المبذول


----------



## eng_sherif (1 ديسمبر 2006)

وفقك الله لاكمال الموضوع


----------



## ahmed_civil (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم 
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم 
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل 
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل 
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم 
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## ahmed_civil (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا و نرجو المزيد


----------



## 747 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع ولاكن عندي سؤال يا مهندس وليد وأرجو الرد كيف تهبط الطائرة باستعمال الطيار الآلي ؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 ديسمبر 2006)

747 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع ولاكن عندي سؤال يا مهندس وليد وأرجو الرد كيف تهبط الطائرة باستعمال الطيار الآلي ؟؟؟



بصراحه ليست عندي الخلفيه لكي اعطيك المعلومات الكامله عن هذا النظام
هو جهاز وظيفته قياده الطائره حول مركز ثقلها ووظيفتها المحافظه علي الارتفاع والسرعه وسوف احاول جاهدا لمعرفه المزيد عن هذا النظام


----------



## 747 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*747*

شكرا وجزاك الله خير على الرد ياكبتن وليد


----------



## 747 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*747*

شكرا و جزاك الله خير يامهندس وليد ولاكان هذا النظام موجود ولاكان لا أعرف كيف أستخدمه في Fsوأرجو من يعرف كيف يستخدمه فل يعلمني وشكرا


----------



## هرقل (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله يا م.وليد على المعلومات القيمة التى تزودنا بها و لكن لدى استفسار عن طائرة الانتينوف الروسية هل يمكنك ان تزودنا بمعلومات عنها من حيث العيوب و المميزات,وهل لها استعمال فى المطارات العربية اى بمعنى اخر اذا طالب عربى درس طراز الانتينوف هل له فرصة فى العمل مقارنة بالايرباص او البوينغ وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 ديسمبر 2006)

هرقل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزاك الله يا م.وليد على المعلومات القيمة التى تزودنا بها و لكن لدى استفسار عن طائرة الانتينوف الروسية هل يمكنك ان تزودنا بمعلومات عنها من حيث العيوب و المميزات,وهل لها استعمال فى المطارات العربية اى بمعنى اخر اذا طالب عربى درس طراز الانتينوف هل له فرصة فى العمل مقارنة بالايرباص او البوينغ وجزاك الله الف خير



انطنوف AN-225 (اكبر طائرة نفاثة في العالم على الإطلاق)


الطول:84 متر( مايوازي طول ملعب كرة قدم)

السرعة: 800 كيلو متر بالساعة

طول الجناحان:. 4 ، 88 متر

ارتفاعها عن الأرض: 18 متر 

الوزن عند الإقلاع: 600 طن

عدد العجلات:32 عجلة بمافيها عجلات المقدمة.

عدد المحركات : 6 محركات D-18T turbofans والوحيدة التي تحمل هذا العدد من المحركات.

قوة الدفع: تولد المحركات الست قوة دفع 300 آلف باوند

الحد الأقصى للحمولة: 250 طن . ( اكبر طائرة نقل بهذا الوزن في العالم) ولها موقعان للتحميل سطح الطائرة وجوفها وفي حال عدم اتساع جوف الطائرة لبعض الحمولات ذات الأقطار الكبيرة فتوضع في مستوعبات خاصة وتثبت في سطح الطائرة .
المدى:
بدون حمولة: 15000 كيلو متر

بحمولة 150طن 7000 كيلو متر 

بحمولة 200 طن 4500 كيلو متر 

المسافة المطلوبة للإقلاع على المدرج 3000-3500 متر ولها القدرة على الهبوط في كافة انواع المهابط البدائية. الترابية والعشبية والجليدية.



مكان الصنع: اوكرانيا. 

تاريخ الصنع:1985م في الحقبة السوفيتية. 



الغرض من صنعها : حمل المكوك الفضائي الروسي من موقع التصنيع إلى نقطة الإنطلاق في كازاخستان (قاعدة بايكونور) وحالياً في خدمة النقل التجاري وخاصةً الحمولات التي تفوق قدرة طائرات النقل الآخرى. 

المركز الرئيسي للطائرة . لندن وفيها يتم تلقي الطلبات الخاصة للشحن.

مهندس التصنيع: مكتب انطنوف / اولق قسطنطينوف انطنوف والطائرة مشتقة من أسمة.

اول ظهور لها : معرض لوبوروجية- فرنسا .

عدد الطائرات من هذا النوع: طائرة واحدة فقط.

الطاقة الإستيعابية للركاب. وجد خبراء الطيران ان هذة الطائرة لوتم تعديلها إلى طائرة نقل ركاب فسوف تكون سعتها المقعدية 1500 راكب. وهذا العدد أكبر من الحد الأقصى لأكبر ناقلة ركاب في العالم من555-840 A380 راكب . بإستثناء الفارق التكنلوجي لـــــ A380 بإعتبارها حديثة جدً . حيث الفارق 19 سنة تقريباً عن AN-225

وهذه الطائرة لا تنافسها كبرى طائرات الشحن الأمريكية مثل- 

C-141 Starlifter/C-17 Globemaster/C-5 Galaxy/ C -130 Hercules

والطائرات الأوربية مثل-

Beluga/ أوA380 المخصصة للشحن. 
بالنسبه للجزء الثاني استخدامها في المطارات تقريبا محدود جدا اما نصيحتي لك دراسه الايرباص والبوينج من الافضل في الطائرات المدنيه لانتشارهم الواسع واعتبارهم هم الشركتان الوحيدتان المصنعتان للطائرات المدنيه


----------



## 747 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*hbm*

شكرا مهندس وليد على المعلومات .
ولاكن عندي سؤال بخصوص Flight Simulator X ماهي متطلبات التشغيل التي يجب أن تكون في الكمبيوتر مثل الرام أو كرت الشاشه ؟ وشكرا


----------



## amrntr (8 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير يامهندس وليد على المعلومات القيمة التى تفيدنا بها 
انا اريد الاستفسارعن الشروط التى يجب توافرها للالتحاق بكلية الطيران ومعرفة ما هوالكشف الطبى وهل من الشروط ان يكون عمرى صغير وما هو السن الذى لايمكن تجاوزه وشكرا


----------



## mmhkk2002 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا على المجهود الرائع ودعائى للجميع بالتوفيق
م/محمد


----------



## حازم نجم (10 ديسمبر 2006)

تحليق موفق بالسلامة


----------



## حازم نجم (10 ديسمبر 2006)

اعطونا صور مميزة عن الطائرات


----------



## elmanakhly (12 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اريد اعرف ماهوالكشف الطبى وكيف يتم الكشف الطبى


----------



## The commander (17 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا ياجماعه اريد معلومات عن دراسة الطيران في ماليزيا من حيث كم النسبه المطلوبه وماهي الجامعات لذلك وك رسومها 
وشكرا


----------



## sharky010 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كان عني سوال بس بسيط
هل يوجد هندسة طيران بجامعةالقاهرة ارجوالرد السريع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aer14029 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

sharky010 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كان عني سوال بس بسيط
> هل يوجد هندسة طيران بجامعةالقاهرة ارجوالرد السريع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم sharky010,
الصفحة دي فيها كل المعلومات عن هندسة الطيران جامعة القاهرة
http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/dept/ar/aer/index.htm
بالتوفيق


----------



## م احمد طارق (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم م احمد طارق صحيح اني اختصاص تكييف وتبريد ولكن امنيتي منذ صغري ان اصبح طيار مدني. فأرجوا ممن يعرف اي كلية طيران في اي دولة في العالم تقبل عمر 28 سنة ارجو ارسال موقعها لي لكي استطيع الاتصال بها. وشكراً


----------



## م احمد طارق (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ مهندس وليد سمير المحترم
بعد التحية
احب ان اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة. ولكن اريد ان اعرف مواقع بعض كليات الطيران وهل يسمح بعمر 28 سنة بدخول هذه الكليات... مع فائق شكري وامتناني
اخوك م.احمد طارق


----------



## malki (22 ديسمبر 2006)

go to site www.onera.fr
voire le site www.onera.fr :28:


----------



## malki (22 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن يريد مراجع بالغة الفرنسية الاتصال بmalki_belkhiri*yahoo.fr


----------



## malki (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الدناميكة الهوائية (aerodynamique) او المحركات التربينية (turboreactour) من يريد برامج بلغة fortran مراجع بالغة الفرنسية الاتصال بmalki_belkhiri*yahoo.fr


----------



## malki (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*Motorul turboreactor - Principile propulsiei cu reactie, Metodele propulsie cu reactie-Motorul statoreactor, Motorul pulsoreactor, Motorul racheta, Ciclul motorului turborector*



Caracteristici functionale: 
Posibilitatea folosirii unui ajutaj de reactie a interesat proiectantii de avioane mult timp, dar de la inceput vitezele mici ale avionului si incompatibilitatea unui motor cu piston pentru producerea curentului de aer necesar ajutajului, au prezentat multe obstacole.
Un inginer francez, Rene Lorin a brevetat in 1913 un motor cu propulsie prin reactie. In acea perioada era imposibil de realizat sau de folosit pe avioane, si totusi astazi, statoreactorul este foarte asemanator coceptiei lui Lorin.
In 1930, Frank Whittle a donat primul sau patent de folosire a unei turbine cu gaz pentru producerea propulsiei cu reactie dar au trecut 11 ani ca motorul sau sa indeplineasca primul zbor.

Motorul lui Lorin Motorul lui Witlle
Principile propulsiei cu reactie: 
Propulsia cu reactie este o aplicatie practica a celei de-a treia legi a miscarii, a lui Sir Isaac Newton care afirma ca, “pentru orice forta care actioneaza asupra unui corp exista o forta egala si de sens contrar”. In cazul nostru, forta de propulsie este aerul atmosferic care trecand prin motor este accelerat.
Un motor cu reactie prodeuce tractiunea intr-un mod similar cu cea a combinatiei motor-elice, dar in timp ce elicea da o acceleratie mica unei cantitati mari de aer, motorul cu reactie da o acceleratie mare unei cantitati mici de aer.
Acelasi principiu al reactiei are loc in toate formele de miscare; el a fost aplicat si folosit in multe feluri, dar cel mai timpuriu si mai cunoscut exemplu de forta de reactie este motorul lui Heron produs initial ca jucarie. Aceasta jucarie arata cum reactia aerului dintr-un numar de ajutaje ar putea realiza o reactie egala si opusa ajutajelor, cauzand astfel rotirea motorului.
Cunoscutul stropitor de gradina este cel mai practic exemplu al acestui principiu, pentru ca mecanismul se roteste in virtutea reactiei jeturilor de apa.
Motorul lui Heron si stropitorul
Metodele propulsie cu reactiei:
Tipul de motor cu reactie, statoreactor, pulsoreactor, racheta sau turbina cu gaze difera numai in felul in care “producatorul de tractiune”, sau motorul, obtine si transforma energia in lucru mecanic pentru zbor.
Motorul statoreactor este de fapt o conducta aerodinamica. Nu are piese in rotatie si e format dintr-un canal cu o intrare divegenta si o iesire convergenta sau convergent divergenta. El necesita miscarea de inaintare distribuita lui inainte ca orice fel de tractiune sa fi fost produsa.

Comparatie intre statoreactor (stanga sus), pulsoreactor (stanga jos)
si motorul racheta (dreapta)​Motorul pulsoreactor foloseste principiul de ardere intermitenta si spre deosebire de statoreactor poate functiona in conditie statica. Motorul este format dintr-o conducta aerodinamica similara statoreactorului dar din cauza presiunilor mari implicate are o constructie mai robusta. Gura de intrare are o serie de supape de intrare care sunt mentinute prin resort in pozitia deschis. Aerul atras prin supapele deschise trece in camera de ardere si este incalzit de arderea combustibilului injectat. Expansiunea ridicata duce la ridicarea presiunii fortand supapele sa se inchida si gazele expandate sunt apoi expulzate spre spate.
O scadere a presiunii creata de gazele evacuate permite supapelor sa se deschida si sa repete ciclul. Pulsoreactoarele au fost create pentru propulsia rotorului de elicopter si printr-un studiu atent al sectiunii de curgere de-a lungul motorului s-a putut reduce numarul de supape. El este insa incapabil sa egaleze performata motorului modern cu turbina cu gaze.
Motorul racheta este un motor cu reactie deosebit de celelalte prin faptul ca nu foloseste aerul atmosferic drept curent sau fluid de propulsie. El este deci potrivit pentru etape scurte.
Folosirea turbinei cu gaz la propulsia prin reactie a indepartat defectul inerent al rachetei si statorectorului pentru ca, prin introducerea unui compresor, actionat de turbina s-a asigurat un mijloc de producere a tractiunii la viteze mici.
Motorul absoarbe aer din atmosfera si dupa comprinarea si incalzirea acestuia, proces care se produce la toate motoarele calde, energia ridicata a gazelor de ardere le obliga sa iasa afara prin ajutajul reactiv cu o viteza de 2250 km/h. In mersul sau prin motor aerul cedeaza o parte din energia sa turbinei cu gaze care la randul ei actioneaza compresorul.
Probele termo si aerodinamice sunt complexe. Acestea rezulta din temperaturile mari de functionare ale camerelor de ardere si ale turbinei, din efectele scurgerii variabile de-a lungul paletelor compresorului si ale turbinei, si din constructia sistemului de evacuare prin care gazele sunt evacuate formand jetul propulsiv. Pentru vitezele de zbor mai mici de 560 km/h, motorul cu reactie autentic este mai putin eficient decat un motor cu elice, intrucat eficienta sa, care depinde in mare masura de viteza de inaintare tinda sa scada. Pentru un avion ce functioneaza la viteze medii, se foloseste combinatia deelice si motor cu turbina cu gaze. Avantajele acestei combinatii au fost extinse prin introducerea motoarelor cu venitlator si canal de ocolire dand astfel o eficienta propulsiva comparabila cu cea a turbopropulsorului.
Ciclul motorului turborector: 
Motorul cu turbina cu gaze este in esenta un motor termic care foloseste aerul atmosferic ca fluid de lucru pentru obtinerea tractiunii. Pentru a se realiza aceasta, curentul de aer care trece prin motor trebuie sa fie accelerat, respectiv viteza sau energia sa cinetica trebuie sa creasca. Pentru a se obtine aceasta crestere trebuie in primul rand marita energia potentiala, urmata de cresterea energiei calorice si fenomenul se repeta obtinandu-se un jet cu viteza mare.

Compartie intre ciclul de lucru al unui motor cu piston
si cel al unui motor turboreactor​Ciclul de lucru al motorului cu turbina cu gaze se aseamana cu cel al motorului cu piston in patru timpi, dar in cazul motorului cu turbina cu gaze, arderea are loc la presiune constanta in timp ce la motorul cu piston, arderea are loc la volum constant. Studiul ambelor cicluri arata ca in fiecare caz exista: ADMISIE, COMPRESIE, ARDERE si EVACUARE. La motorul cu piston, ciclul este intermitent, pistonul fiind partea implicata in toti cei patru timpi. Dimpotriva, motorul cu turbina cu gaze, are un ciclu continuu cu un compresor separat, un sistem de ardere, un sistem de evacuare si turbina. Ciclul continuu si absenta pieselor reciproce, dau o functionare mai lenta a motorului si fac posibil ca o cantitate mare de energie sa fie folosita pentru obtinerea randamentului propulsiv. In cazul motorului cu turbina cu gaze, combustia are loc la presiune constanta, cu o crestere in volum, deci presiunile de varf care se obtin intr-un motor cu piston sunt evitate. Aceasta permite folosirea camerelor de combudtie cu greutate mica si prefabricate si folosirea de combustibili inferiori, desi temperaturile mai mari ale flacarii cer materiale speciale pentru a se asigura o durata mare a folosirii camerei de ardere.
Ciclul de lucru cu ajutorul caruia functioneaza motorul cu turbina cu gaze este, in forma sa cea mai simpla, reprezentat in diagrama volum-presiune din figura. Punctul A reprezinta aerul de la presiunea atmosferica, aer comprimat de-a lungul liniei AB. De la B la C se

adauga caldura aerului prin introducerea si arderea combustibilului la presiune constanta, deci se mareste considerabil volumul de aer. Pierderile de presiune din camera de ardere sunt indicate de panta dintre B si C. De la C la D gazele care rezulta din ardere se destind in turbina si in ajutajul de reactie pana la presiunea atmosferica. In timpul acestei parti a ciclului o parte din energia gazelor expandate este transformata in putere mecanica. 
Deoarece motorul turboreactor este un motor termic, cu cat e mai ridicata temperatura de ardere, cu atat este mai mare si destinderea gazelor. Temperatura de ardere nu trebuie sa depaseasca o valoare limita intrcat marimea ei la intrarea in turbiune este conditionata de materialele folosite.
Utilizarea paletelor racite cu aer in ansamblul turbinei, permite folosirea unei temperaturi cat mai mari a gazului si in consecinta se obtine un randament termic ridicat.




Relatiile dintre presiune, volum si temperatura:
In timpul ciclului motor curentul de aer sau “fluidul de lucru”, primeste si cedeaza caldura, producand schimbari in temperatura, volumul si presiunea fluidului. Aceste schimbari au loc in timp scurt in motor si sunt strans legate si respecta un principiu comun cuprins legile lui Boyle si Charles. Pe scurt, aceasta inseamna ca valorile presiunii si volumului de aer la diferite etape in ciclul motor sunt proportionale cu temperatura absoluta a aerului corespunzator acestor etape.
Aplicatiile acestei relatii sunt folosite la schimbarea starii amestecului, spre exemplu, fie ca acesta este incalzit prin ardere, ori incalzit prin compresie, ori destins de catre turbina, energia lui foloseste pentru functionare compresorului. Schimabarea caldurii este direct proportionala cu lucrulul mecanic adaugat sau extras de la gaz.
Exista trei timpi principali in ciclul de lucru al motorului in timp ce au aceste schimbari. In timpul COMPRESIEI, lucrul mecanic este dat aerulului producand cresterea presiunii si temperaturii. In timpul COMBUSTIEI, cand combustibilul se adauga aerului, se produce arderea care mareste temperatura si volumul amestecului, presiunea ramane constanta deoarece motorul functioneaza intr-un ciclu cu presiune constanta. In timpul DESTINDERII, cand lucrul mecanic obtinut din curentul de gaz prin ansamblul turbinei actioneaza compresorul, scade temperatura si presiunea gazelor, volumul lor crescand.
Eficienta cu care aceste schimbari sunt realizate va determina masura in care relatiile cerute dintre presiune, volum si temperatura sunt obtinute. Cu cat e mai eficient compresorul (randament intern mare), cu atat presiunea obtinuta pentru un acelasi lucru mecanic consumat este mai ridicata. In schimb, cu cat turbina foloseste mai eficient gazul destins (randament intern al turbinei mare) cu atat lucrul mecanic obtinut este mai mare si gazul se destinde.
Cand aerul este comprimat sau destins cu un randament n=100%, se spune ca avem compresie si destindere adiabatica. Totusi, deoarece o astfel de schimbare arata ca nu exista nici o pierdere de energie in timpul procesului,fie prin frecare,fie prin transmitere ori turbionare,evident este imposibil sa se obtina in practica o transformare adiabatica completa; 90% reprezinta valoarea randamentului intern (termic) pentru un compresor si o turbina cu performante bune.
Vom calcula randamentul motorului presupunand ca este cunoscut raportul de compresie e = V1/V2 . Vom considera ciclul ideal, astfel ca nu se vor lua in calcul pierderile de energie din transformarea BC si nici faptul ca pe transformarea CD o parte din energie este transformata in putere mecanica si trasmisa compresorului. Vom avea deci un ciclu format din doua adiabate si doua izobare.
h = 1- |Q1| / Q2


h = 1- (T4 - T1)/(T3- T2)
Ecuatiile transformarilor sunt:
T1 V1g-1 = T2 V2g-1 V2 / T2 = V3 / T3
T3 V3g-1 = T4 V4g-1 V4 / T4 = V1 / T1
Din prima ecuatie se obtine relatia T2 = T1(V1 / V2) g-1 = T1e g-1 iar apoi, folosind celelalte ecuatii: T4 = T3(V1 / V2) g-1 = T3e g-1. Randamentul va fi:
h = 1 - (T4 / T3)(1 – T1 / T4) / (1 – T2 / T3)
h= 1 – 1/ e g-1


----------



## yarra_samarrai (27 ديسمبر 2006)

انا دزيت رجائي لكم عشان احد يساعدني باي معلومات و لو كانت مواقع لكليات الطيران............
ارجو من اي احد الرد


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 ديسمبر 2006)

elmanakhly قال:


> انا اريد اعرف ماهوالكشف الطبى وكيف يتم الكشف الطبى


اول شي يكون مع الدكتور نموذج ويملئه بالمعلومات التي يسألك اياه مثل هل تعاني من امراض وتكون المحادثة التي بينك وبينه بالتفصيل عن جميع انحاء الجسم .
والشي الثاني فحص النظر ويقوم الطبيب بفحصك في عدة اجهزة 
ومن ثم السمع فهو يختبر سمعك بمنادتك بصوت خافت من مسافة ويقدر درجة السمع لديك
ومن ثم فحص الدم والبول والبراز 
ومن ثم تخطيط القلب والاشعة 
والكشف على الجسم كاملا .
واذا عديت هذه المرحلة بنجاح 
سوف تؤخذ الشهادة الطبية وتكون على شكل كرت مستطيل الشكل يعلق بخيط على صدرك وانت طاير.
ويكتب فيها 
اسمك الرباعي والطول والوزن ولون العينين وتاريخ ميلادك ورقم جوالك والاكاديمية التي تدرس بها .
هذا الفحص (للطيران المدني)
وممكن ان تزيد بعض الخطوات في الفحص


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 ديسمبر 2006)

م احمد طارق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ مهندس وليد سمير المحترم
> بعد التحية
> احب ان اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة. ولكن اريد ان اعرف مواقع بعض كليات الطيران وهل يسمح بعمر 28 سنة بدخول هذه الكليات... مع فائق شكري وامتناني
> اخوك م.احمد طارق


مواقع الكليات موجوده بالمنتدي بالموضوع المثبت بالنسبه للسن يسمح لك بالدراسه اهم شئ قبلوك في الكشف الطبي


----------



## مهندس توربينات (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يخليكم بدي جواب حول الموضوع بسرعه بليز


----------



## elmanakhly (4 يناير 2007)

اولا اريد اشكر المهندس وليد سميرعلى مشاركته المفيدة واريدان اعرف ماهوالطول والوزن وكل المواصفات التى يجب توافرها فى الطيار المدنى اوالطيارالحربى وشكرا


----------



## malk60 (4 يناير 2007)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## malk60 (4 يناير 2007)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يناير 2007)

بالنسبه للطول والوزن كلما كنت قصير القامه ورفيع وليس نحيف كلما كنت افضل 

افضل طول للطيار الحربي هوه 160 سنتي 

وذلك لان الدوره الدمويه تكون قصيره مما يجعل رد الفعل التلقائي عنده كبير جدا


----------



## elmanakhly (5 يناير 2007)

انا اريد جواب سؤالى من المهندس وليد سميروهوماالطول والوزن وكل المواصفات التى يجب توافرها فى الطيار المدنى اوالطيارالحربى وشكرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (5 يناير 2007)

أتمني من الاخ العزيز وليد ان ينهي امتحناته بتفوق وان وجد الوقت الكافي للرد ان يرد في أسرع وقت علي الاخ الكريم


----------



## elmanakhly (5 يناير 2007)

انا لا اقصد اهانة مهندس طيار ولكنى لم افهم اجابته فارجو منه الاجابة على سوالى بدقة والسؤال هو ماالطول والوزن وكل المواصفات التى يجب توافرها فى الطيار المدنى او الطيار الحربى وشكرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (5 يناير 2007)

اخي الفاضل نحن مهندسون وأشخاص محبين ومتحابين لبعضنا البعض 

واعلم نيتك الصالحه في عدم الاساءه لاننا هنا جميعا اخوه 

لا يوجد اهانه بأي حال من الاحوال في ردك السابق لاكن ربما لم تكن اجابتي هي ما تريد وهذا من حقك ولا يحق لي ان اغضب من صراحتك بل اني اشجعك 

ويجب علي اي شخص من المتواجدين ان يعطي المعلومات التي يعلمها كي لا يبخل علي المتواجدين بما يعلم 

بالنسبه للطيار المدني : 
1- تحليل دم 
2- كشف باطني 
3- كشف رسم قلب 
4- كشف جراحه ( هل سبق لك عمل اي عمليات جراحيه او وجود كسور في اي مكان في جسدك لا قدر الله او اي شئ شبه ذلك ) 
5- كشف انف واذن وحنجره ظاهري 
6- كشف قاع عين
7- كشف مجال رؤيه لكل عين علي حدي 
8- كشف علامات ويجب ان يكون مجموع النظر 6/6 
9- كشف نفسيه 
10 كشف رسم مخ واعصاب 
11 - كشف سرعة بديهه 
12- كشف اسنان 
13 - كشف سونار 
14 - كشف بالاشعه علي الصدر 
15 - كشف سمع في مستشفي مصر للطيران 

لاي استفسار اسئلني وسوف اجاوبك لاني مررت بكل هذه الاختبارات


----------



## ALIALSAADI (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوجد لدي استفسار,وهو أنني أرغب بارفاق ملف خاص بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية ولكنني لا أعرف الطريقة لذا أرجو مساعدتي


----------



## elmanakhly (6 يناير 2007)

اولا اريد مهندس طيار للا جابة على سؤالى ولكنى اريد اعرف ماالطول والوزن وكل المواصفات البدنية 
للطيارالمدنى واريد اعرف ما المواصفات الاساسية والبدنية والشروط للطيار الحربى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmanakhly (6 يناير 2007)

اولا اريد اشكر مهندس طيار للا جابة على سؤالى ولكنى اريد اعرف ماالطول والوزن وكل المواصفات البدنية 
للطيارالمدنى واريد اعرف ما المواصفات الاساسية والبدنية والشروط للطيار الحربى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يناير 2007)

سوف اجاوب علي قدر علمي لان من قال لا اعلم قد افتي 

ما أريد ان اوضحه ان التقديم لطيار مدني ليس بالصوره التي كنت اتخيلها انا شخصيا وهيا الصوره الصعبه جدا التي يعتقد البعض انهم ( بيحصوا كم عدد شعر راسه ) 

بالعكس 

هناك سماحيات كثيره 

بالنسبه للطول مع الوزن مسموح بفارق حوالي 10 كيلو 

بمعني ان كان طولك 175 مسموح ان يكون وزنك 85 والله اعلم لاكني كشفت وكان وزني زياده في هذه الفتره اكثر من 10 كيلوا ولم تكن هناك اي مشكله 

طبعا الطول الكبير جدا غير محبز في الطيران لاكن لا استطيع ان افصل في هذا الموضوع هل ممنوع ام مقبول 

بالنسبه للطيار المدني يجب تواجد سرعة البديهه بدرجه عاااااااااااااليه جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

وبالنسبه للطيار الحربي يجب ان تكون سرعة البديهه مضاعفه 

واختبارات سرعة الملاحظه ليست بالسهله بالمره 

مطلوب منك ذكر علي الاقل ثلاث اشكال من مجموع عشر اشكال رأيتهم لمده ثانيتين من غير مبالغه 

ان تكون انسان قيادي 

ان تكون انسان ملتزم 

ان تكون انسان اجتماعي 

ان تكون واثق من نفسك جدا 

ان تكون هادئ الاعصاب جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا ( لو تقدر تكون بارد جدا ساعة الاختبار ) 

اظن ان هذه اهم السمات الشخصيه 

وان كنت عازم علي الاقدام علي الالتحاق فاني اشجعك بقوه وعلي الاقل ( خوض التجربه )


----------



## علي احمد محمد شكري (7 يناير 2007)

اريد الاستفسار هل مهندس الافيونكس او مهندس الطيران له امتيازات خاصه عند التقدم ليصبح طيار 
ارجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يناير 2007)

بالطبع لك الاولويه في التعيين لاكن هذا في حالة امتلاكك للخبره العمليه في المجال 


بمعني ان تكون بالفعل مهندس وقمت باصلاح الطائرات من قبل سواء كنت افيونكس او هيكل ومحرك 

كلما زادت خبرتك في مجالك كلما كانت لك الاولويه ( بمجهودك ) في التعيين كاطيار


----------



## ALIORYANI (7 يناير 2007)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

الله يوفقكم ويجزاكم الف خير 

معلومات قيمة جدا ومشكوره

هناك بعض المصطلحات اود ان ابينها كمشاركة بسيطه

IFR- Insturment Flyging Rules وتعني الطيران بإستخدام الاجهزه الالكترونيه

Auto Pilot وتعني الطيران بإستخدام الطيران الألي ( تدخل المعلومات والكمبيوتر يقوم بالتحكم بالطائره آلياً

وأدرجت هذا المصطلحين فقط لسببين

1- للمعلوميه حتى يستقيد الطيارين الجدد
2- عندما قراءت الصفحة الاولي من الموضوع وجودت بعض الإشتباه بين المصطلحين
مثل ذكر الكاتب وفقه الله الرخصه الثانية من رخص الطيران وذكر الطيران الالى Auto Pilotوهو يقصد طيران الاجهزة الأكترونيه Ifr

هذا للمعلومية وحب المشاركة ولو بالقليل


----------



## elmanakhly (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكنى اريد اعرف ماهو اقل طول لكى اصبح طيار


----------



## elmanakhly (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكنى اريد اعرف ماهواقل طول لكى اصبح طيار اصل انا فى الحقيقة قصير وماهو اقصى سن يؤهلنى لا صبح طياروشكرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يناير 2007)

أقل طول أظن 150 

أكبر عمر للالتحاق في اي شركة طيران ( مهندس او طيار ) 29 عام 


انتبه جيدا 

معني كلامي التقديم للوظيفه وليس للدراسه 

بمعني ان لا تذهب لتعلم الطيران وسنك 29 عام 

بل وسنك مثلا 27 كي تنهي دراستك قبل الحد الاقصي بعام 

ارجوا ان يكون ما اقصده قد وصلك 

واتمني ان اعرف طولك و سنك لو كان هذا لا يزعجك


----------



## elmanakhly (7 يناير 2007)

اريد اولا اشكرك على اجابة سؤالى و جزاك الله خيرا اما عن طولى وسنى فطولى 165س وسنى17 سنة


----------



## elmanakhly (7 يناير 2007)

واتمني ان اعرف طولك و سنك لو كان هذا لا يزعجك


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يناير 2007)

بالنسبه لطولي 173 بالظبط 

والسن يقترب من 23 

سنك وطولك ممتازين للطيار 

الطيار المدني لعلمك مسموحله بأطوال كبيره وبأطوال قصيره 

انا ركبت جميع طائرات مصر للطيران في التدريب ايرباص والبوينج مقاس متفق عليه 

بالنسبه لطولك ممتاز للحربي اكثر لاني شرحت الفائده بالنسبه لرد الفعل وان كنت تريد رؤية معني كلامي عمليا 

انظر لجنوب شرق اسيا كلهم قصار القامه ورد الفعل عندهم فظيع بالاضافه للياقه البدنيه العاليه 

حقا سبحان من خلق لكل انسان اهميته 

اتمني ان كنت تفكر في مجال الطيران ان تدخله علي حب لانه متعب جدا جدا جدا ولن تشعر بالمتعه الا اذا كنت تحبه


----------



## علي احمد محمد شكري (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي الرد يامهندس طيار بس انت فهمت سؤالي خطاء انا لسه طالب وعايز اول اما اخلص ادرس الطيران مش اشتغل مهندس الاول ثم طيار لزلك اعني بالامتيازات مثلا بدل فترة الدراسه ماتكون 18 شهر تكون للمهندس اقل او مثلا هوة في غني عن دراسه اللغه الانجليزيه كما يفعل مع الطلبه العادين هزا ما اقصدة والاستفسار التاني هل المهندس طيار مرتبه يكون اعلي من الطيار فقط وهل يشتغل طيار فقط اما الاثنين معا للعلم انا مهندس افينوكس ولست هيكل ومحرك 
تقبل فائق احترامي وارجو الرد


----------



## Mohamed ahmed Said (8 يناير 2007)

*Doha - Qatar*

كيف تطير الطائرة


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يناير 2007)

نهائي عزيزي علي 

انا خريج جديد من هندسه منذ عامين 

ولم اعمل ايضا ولا اتحدث عن خبراتي لاكني اتحدث عن خبرات الممارسين المجال والذين يقولون لي ان المهندس الطيار الذي له شأن كبير جدا في الشركه وزي ما بنقول تقله دهب بيكون قام بصيانة الطائرات مثلا اربع او خمس سنوات علي الاقل ثم درس الطيران 

هذا ما اقول لك ان مرتبه بالفعل بيكون اعلي في بعض الاماكن 

لاكن غير ذلك لا يوجد اي فرق 

نفس فتره الدراسه 

نفس المواد 

نفس الصعوبه 

لاكن بالطبع استيعابك واحساسك بالمواد بيكون اعلي 

اكمل الهندسه وامسك شهاده في ايدك بعد كده ادرس ما تشاء 

وبالمناسبه لا يمكنك العمل في الاتنين في نفس الوقت


----------



## elmanakhly (8 يناير 2007)

اولا شكرا على تشجيعك لى ولكنى اريد معرفة هل يمكننى اصبح طيار وانا عندى فلات فوت flat foot


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا يهمك انا عندي فلات فوت 

ولا ليها اي علاقه 

التأثير في موضوع الفلات فوت لو كنت ناوي تشترك في سباق جري 

توكل علي الله واستخيره


----------



## elmanakhly (8 يناير 2007)

الف شكر لدعم الثقة فى نفسى ولكنى اريد منك الا جابة على سؤالى بكل صراحة وهو هل الوسطة والرشوة من الشروط الاساسية لاكون طيار


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يناير 2007)

بص .........

انسي تماما موضوع الرشوه ده 

مافيش رشوه نهائي 

نهـــــــــــــــــــــــائي 

طبعا الوسطه ليها دور 

بس لعلمك في ناس كتيره جدااااااااااااااااااا وسطتها ربنا وبتشتغل بس بمجهودها 

يعني حقيقي تستحق انها تتعين في مصر للطيران 

طبعا الوسطه بتعززك وتدعمك 

لاكن ما دمت واثق من قدراتك الي وهبهالك ربنا ومادمت مجتهد اعلم ان لكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## Murtadha (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
مهندس وليد , ماهو الطول والوزن المطلوبين ؟ واين درست انت الطيران ؟
الرجاء الرد على msm409*************


----------



## elmanakhly (9 يناير 2007)

ما هى المواصفات الاساسية التى يجب ان اكون بها فى كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (10 يناير 2007)

ما هى المواصفات الاساسية التى يجب ان اكون بها فى كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (10 يناير 2007)

ما هى اختبارات سرعة البديهه والذكاء وكل الاختبارات التى يختبروننى فيها قبل اختيارى طيار


----------



## elmanakhly (11 يناير 2007)

ارجو من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى ان كان يعرف الاجابة الا وهوما هى اختبارات سرعة البديهه والذكاء وكل الاختبارات التى يختبروننى فيها قبل اختيارى طيار


----------



## elmanakhly (13 يناير 2007)

ارجو من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى ان كان يعرف الاجابة الا وهوما هى اختبارات سرعة البديهه والذكاء وكل الاختبارات التى يختبروننى فيها قبل اختيارى طيار


----------



## مهندس طيار (13 يناير 2007)

اعتزر بشده عن عدم اجابتي لك في الفتره السابقه لاكن لم يصلني اي تنبيه لوجود ردود جديده 

بالنسبه لطولي 173 ووزني يتراوح بين 70 - 80 

بالنسبه للاختبارات سرعة البديهه متعدده ومتنوعه 

ولن اكون امزح ان قلت لك اتقن العاب الفيديوا جيم السريعه وسوف تتخطي الاختبارات بسهوله 

اول اختبار ارقام من واحد حتي 99 موضوعه في اشكال غير متساويه ( كأنك كسرت لوح زجاجي ومليء بالشروخ الغير منتظمه ووضعت في كل شكل غير منتظم رقم ومطلوب منك ترتيبهم دون ان تخطئ ) خلال 20 دقيقه 

ليس بالسهل وليس بالصعب 

انا عملته في 17 دقيقه الشخص الي بعدي عمله في 16 الي قبله عمله في 38 دقيقه فروقات فرديه 

الاختبار التالي بيحسب سرعة استجابتك عن طريق

ظهور مربعين علي شاشة الكمبيوتر وانت ماسك الماوس 

يظهر المربع الاصفر تضغط 
يظهر المربع الاخضر لا تضغط 
وبيحسبلك سرعة استجابتك بتجزئة الثانيه الواحده الي 1000 وحده 

ومطلوب منك ان تضغط في وقت 200 ل 400 جزء من الثانيه 

ومسموحلك بأعادة الاختبار عدة مرات 

والاختبار السابق فيه ثلاث مراحل تعدي من واحد تدخل علي اتنين وتعدي من اتنين تدخل علي تلاته 

الاختبار التالي عشرة اشكال تظهر لمدة ثانيتين 

ثم يظهر لك جدول من عشر اعمده 

وكل عمود 10 صفوف 

وعليك ان تختار علي الاقل ثلاث صور من الالعشره الي ظهروا في الاول خالص خلال ثانيتين فقط 

يتم تكرار المحاوله 10 مرات وفي الاخر يجمع عدد المحاولات ويشوف النتيجه 

الاختبار التالي 

جدول مكون من 20 صف كل صف فيه رمز مختلف فالنفرض مثلا رمز ال b
والجدول عباره عن ست اعمده غير الرمز الاساسي 

كل رمز متكرر بست اوضاع مثل عقارب الساعه 

ولاكن هناك اوضاع معكوسه مثل المرأه لذلك تقوم باستبعادها وتكتب عدد الاوضاع الي بتدور حول نفسها 

مطلوب ان تعمل هذا الاختبار في 10 دقائق 
بواقع نصف دقيقه لكل رمز 

وهناك اختبار لرئية قوة تحكمك في ايدك 

عن طريق لعبه بسيطه كانت موجوده علي النت لعبتها بالصدفه قبل الاختبار لاكني لم اجدها مره اخري 

وهي عباره عن طائره هليكوبتر 

لو ضغط علي الماوس ترتفع 
ولو تركت زرار الماوس تقع 

عليك الموازنه بين الضغط وان تترك الماوس لاطول فتره ممكنه كي لا ترتطم بالحد الاعلي او الحد الادني 


والحد الادني للنتيجه المطلوبه في هذا الاختبار هو 600

هناك ايضا اختبار رموز لا استطيع شرحه

وهناك اختبارين اخرين 

ثم رسم المخ 


بالنسبه لاختبار كشف الهيئه 

يجب ان تذهب مهندم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شيك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

واثق من نفسك وليس مغرور 

لا تتصرف بحماقه 

كل خطواتك محسوبه لاكنها مش متقيده 

ويبقي معاك واسطه 

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## elmanakhly (13 يناير 2007)

ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة


----------



## elmanakhly (14 يناير 2007)

ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة


----------



## elmanakhly (14 يناير 2007)

ارجو من مهندس طيار الرد على سؤالى الا وهو ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة


----------



## elmanakhly (15 يناير 2007)

ارجو من مهندس طيار الرد على سؤالى الا وهو ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة


----------



## elmanakhly (15 يناير 2007)

ارجو من مهندس طيار الرد على سؤالى الا وهو ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة واريد ان اعرف هل يجب على اجادة اللغة الانجليزية لاكون طيار


----------



## elmanakhly (15 يناير 2007)

ارجو من مهندس طيار الرد على سؤالى الا وهو ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة واريد ان اعرف هل يجب على اتقان اللغة الانجليزية


----------



## elmanakhly (16 يناير 2007)

ارجو من مهندس طيار الرد على سؤالى الا وهو ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة واريد ان اعرف هل يجب على اتقان اللغة الانجليزية


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (16 يناير 2007)

Mohamed ahmed Said قال:


> كيف تطير الطائرة






في طيران الطائرة أربع قوًى رئيسية، هي: 1ـ الجاذبية 2ـ قوة الرفع 3ـ قوة السحب الهوائي 4ـ قوة الدفع. والجاذبية هي القوة الطبيعية التي تجذب الطائرة في اتجاه الأرض. أما قوة الرفع فهي القوة التي تدفع الطائرة إلى أعلى ضد قوة الجاذبية. وتتولد هذه القوة بسبب حركة جناح الطائرة خلال الهواء. وقوة السحب الهوائي هي القوة الطبيعية لمقاومة الهواء لحركة الطائرة للأمام. وقوة الدفع هي القوة التي تضاد قوة السحب الهوائي، وتتسبب في حركة الطائرة للأمام. وتتولد قوة الدفع بوساطة مراوح الطائرة أو المحركات النفاثة. وعندما تتساوى قوة الرفع للطائرة مع قوة الجاذبية، وتتساوى قوة الدفع مع قوة السحب الهوائي، تطير الطائرة في وضع مستقيم مستٍو. وعندما تتغير أي من هذه القوى الأربع، تبدأ الطائرة في الصعود، أو الدوران أو تغيير الاتجاه أو تغيير الوضع. 


قوة الجاذبية وقوة الرفع 

. تحاول قوة الجاذبية المحافظة على بقاء الطائرة فوق سطح الأرض أو جذبها نحو الكرة الأرضية عندما تطير في الجو. وقوة الجاذبية عند الأرض تساوي وزن الطائرة. ولكي تقلع الطائرة وتبقى في الجو، لابد لجناحها من توليد قوة رفع لأعلى تزيد على قوة الجاذبية لأسفل. وتتولد قوة الرفع بسبب تغير ضغط الهواء حول المقطع الانسيابي للجناح كلما تحركت الطائرة على أرض الممر (المدرج) أو في الهواء.
قوة السحب الهوائي وقوة الدفع.

يستطيع الجناح توليد قوة الرفع فقط عندما يكون متحركا للأمام خلال الهواء. لهذا فإن الطائرة تحتاج إلى محركات تولد قوة الدفع اللازمة لبدء الحركة الأمامية المطلوبة. وكلما زادت قوة الدفع، تحركت الطائرة أسرع من قبل. لكن، مع زيادة سرعة الطائرة، تزيد قوة السحب الهوائي. ولمقاومة هذا السحب الهوائي، تحتاج الطائرة لمزيد من الدفع.

وفي المحركات النفاثة، تتولد قوة الدفع بسبب الحركة السريعة للغازات خلال المحرك. وتتولى المراوح توليد قوة الدفع للطائرات المروحية التوربينية والطائرات المدفوعة بمحركات ترددية. تشبه ريش المراوح جناح الطائرة في كثير من الوجوه. وعند دوران المروحة، ينخفض ضغط الهواء أمامها. وهنا يبدأ الهواء ذو الضغط الأعلى خلف الريش في الحركة في اتجاه الضغط المنخفض أمامها دافعا ريش المروحة والطائرة للحركة إلى الأمام. وكلما زادت سرعة المحرك النفاث أو دوران المروحة زادت قوة الدفع المتولدة.

وللمساعدة في زيادة قوة الدفع، يسعى المهندسون لتصميم جسم الطائرة في شكل انسيابي ما أمكن ذلك، ويتم إكساب الطائرة سطحًا أملس وشكلا محكمًا، كما يتم تصميم جميع الأجزاء الموجودة على سطحها الخارجي بحيث تستطيع شق طريقها في الهواء بسهولة ونعومة
(منقول للافاده)


----------



## elmanakhly (17 يناير 2007)

ارجو من اى فرد يستطيع الجواب فليخبرنى به الا وهو ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة واريد ان اعرف هل يجب على اتقان اللغة الانجليزية


----------



## احمد الورد (18 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخ وليد وجزاك خير جزاء المحسنين ، وننتظر منكم المزيد وخاصة عن طائرات الكونكورد


----------



## elmanakhly (18 يناير 2007)

ارجو من اى فرد يستطيع الجواب فليخبرنى به الا وهو ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة واريد ان اعرف هل يجب على اتقان اللغة الانجليزية


 

​elmanakhlyعرض ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى elmanakhlyالبحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة elmanakhlyإضافة elmanakhly إلى قائمة الأصدقاء


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 يناير 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> ارجو من اى فرد يستطيع الجواب فليخبرنى به الا وهو ما هو مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى اصل انا لسه فى الثانوية العامة واريد ان اعرف هل يجب على اتقان اللغة الانجليزية
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بالنسبه للطيران الحربي ليس له مجموع بعد الثانويه العامه بتقدم ملفك الي الكليه الجويه وبيكون فيه اختبارات كثيره يجب عليك اجتيازها
وهذه الشروط لاي كليه حربيه
مجموعة من الشروط العامة أهمها:
1. ان يكون الطالب متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية ومن أبوين وجدين مصريين.
2. أن يكون حسن السير والسلوك ولا يعرف عنه ما يسم أمن وسلامة القوات المسلحة.
3. أن يكون الطالب غير متزوج ولم يسبق له الزواج.
4. ألا يكون الطالب قد استقال او فصل تأديبيا من أي كلية او معهد عسكري او مدرسة ثانوية حربية.
5. ألا يكون قد سبق الحكم عليه فى أي جريمة وخاصة الجرائم المخلة بالشرف.
6. أن يؤدي الطالب بنجاح اختبارات السمات الشخصية.
7. أن يكون الطالب مستكملا لشروط اللياقة الطبية وفقا للمستويات المقررة.
8. ان يجتاز الطالب اختبارات الثقة والياقة البدنية ووفقا للمستويات المقررة.
9. ان يجتاز الطالب نجاح الاختبارات الشخصية المقررة وفقا لكل كلية.

الكليه الجويه​وتقبل الحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية العامة والثانوية الأزهرية والشهادات المعادلة بمجموع 50% فأكثر وألا يزيد سن الطالب على 22 سنة ومدة الدراسة بها 3 سنوات يمنح الخريج بعدها درجة البكالوريوس فى الطيران كما يمنح شارة الطيران.
2-اما بالنسبه للطيران المدني باعتقد ان المجموع لايقل عن 70% 
3-امابالنسبه لللغه الانجليزيه فيجب عليك اتقانها جيدا لانها المدخل الي عالم الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 يناير 2007)

احمد الورد قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخ وليد وجزاك خير جزاء المحسنين ، وننتظر منكم المزيد وخاصة عن طائرات الكونكورد


بعض المعلومات عن طائره الكونكورد

طائرة الكونكورد المنتجة من طرف فرنسا و بريطانيا أول ناقلة للركاب فوق صوتية كانت الكونكورد تقطع المسافه من لندن إلى نيو يورك في ساعتين اول طائرة ركاب تجارية تطير بسرعة تفوق سرعة الصوت هي ( سوبر سونيك ترانسبورت) واطلق عليها اسم الكونكورد تبلغ سرعتها 2176 كم \ ساعة. صممت هذة الطائرة في الستينات وكان انجازها مشروعا مشتركا بين الحكومتين البريطانية و الفرنسية.
دخلت الكونكرد الخدمة الفعلية المنتظمة في 1976 .وكان خط طيرانها في البداية بين لندن و باريس الى ريودي جانيرو في البرازيل ,لكن هذا الخط الغي في عام 1982 كما قلصت خطوط اخرى رحلاتها بسبب عدم تحقيق اي ارباح .و كان خط طيران كونكرد الوحيد هو لندن نيويورك و باريس نيو يورك وبالعكس.
و بالرغم من المزايا العديدة لهذة الطائرة المتطورة و اولها السرعة طبعا .الا انها لم تنجح تجاريا بسبب كلفتها العالية في التشغيل و الادامة و لاتسيرها من بين خطوط الطيران العالمية سوى البرتش ايرويز و الاير فرانس 
مواصفات الطائره
يبلغ طول الطائرة 204 أقدام قابلة للتمدد من 6 إلى 10 بوصات أثناء الطيران وذلك بسبب ارتفاع حرارة الهيكل نتيجة للسرعة الفائقة وقد تمّ تطوير طلاء خاص لها كي يتواءم مع تلك التغيّرات، إضافة إلى قدرته على تشتيت الحرارة الناشئة عن الطيران بسرعة تفوق ضعفي سرعة الصوت. كما إن جسم الطائرة نفسه يصنع من معدن خاص يتميز بقدرة أكبر على تحمل الحرارة ومقاومة الإجهاد الناتج عن تضخم جسم الطائرة الناتج بدوره عن ارتفاع درجة حرارتها. . ويبلغ طول الجناح 83 قدما و8 بوصات . مقدمة الطائرة على شكل أنف حاد جدا مما يضمن أقصى اختراق ممكن للهواء. 
المحرك 
لديها أربع محركات ومحركاتها الاربع من نوع روز رويس (سنيكما أوليمبوس إس 593 )مثبتة في الاجنحة وذلك لتلافي استخدام اية اجزاء موصلة من شأنها التحطم عند السرعات العالية .
تبلغ سرعة الكونكورد 2 ماخ عند ارتفاع 60 ألف قدم 

تتميز الكونكورد عن سائر الطائرات بوجود خزانات أكثر وأكبر للوقود حيث ان محركاتها الأربعة تحرق كماً هائلاً من وقود الكيروسين يبلغ أكثر من 25 ألف لتر لكل ساعة طيران، غير أن خزانات الوقود تؤدي غرضا مهما آخر وهو المحافظة على اتزان الطائرة حيث ينتقل مركز رفع الطائرة عند السرعات العالية عن مركز ثقلها وحينذاك يتم تحريك كميات من الوقود بين خزانات إضافية خاصة في مقدمة الطائرة ومؤخرتها لمعادلة ذلك الأثر، وتعاد تلك الكميات عند انخفاض السرعة استعدادا للهبوط لإعادة الوضع إلى أصله. 

تتسع الكونكورد لمائة راكب، ويتكون طاقمها من الطيار ومساعده ومهندس طيران إضافة إلى ستة مضيفين
وعند الإقلاع يشعر الراكب بقوة تدفعه إلى الخلف نتيجة لانطلاق الطائرة من السكون إلى سرعة 362 كم/ساعة في 30 ثانية فقط، وسريعا ما تبلغ الطائرة ارتفاعها الأقصى وتخترق سرعتها حاجز الصوت، ويستطيع المسافرون معرفة سرعتها في جميع الأوقات من خلال لوحة عرض خاصة مثبتة أمامهم، كما يتمتعون برؤية منحنى الكرة الأرضية وألوان الطبقة الأولى من الغلاف الجوي حيث يبلغ ارتفاع الطائرة الحد الفاصل بين طبقتيه

وكانت تمتلك بريطانيا 7 طائرات ضمن اسطولها فيما كانت تمتلك فرنسا 5 طائرات .

في 23 يوليو من العام 2000 سقطت طائرة الكونكورد وعلى متنها 113 راكب وتوقفت معها اسطورتها , حدث ذلك بعد لحظات قليلة من إقلاعها من مطار شارل ديجول بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس، حيث اصطدمت بأحد الفنادق القريبة من المطار.توقفت رحلاتها لمدة عام ثم أعيد تشغيلها ولكن نظرا للصدمة الكبيرة التي تلقتها وارتفاع تكاليف رحلاتها و بعدما أعلنت شركة إيرباص التي أنتجتها عن ضرورة تكثيف برامج صيانتها خلال السنوات القادمة اعلنت الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية ايقاف رحلاتها في 31 مايو 2003 ثم تبعتها بريطانيا .

آخر رحلة قامت بها الكونكورد كانت بين نيويورك ولندن وكان على متن هذه الرحلة نخبة من مشاهير العالم من ممثليين و مغنيين وسياسيين و قد بلغ ثمن التذكرة 12000 يورو.
وبعض الصور لها في المرفقات


----------



## الــــطيــــــار (19 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ مهندس وليد سمير 
احب ان اشكرك على موضوعك الاكثر من متميز والمفيد حقيقة لاخوان 
لكن لدي استفسار بسيط
لدي ولد اخوي متخرج من الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي ويريد ان يكون طيارا اوملاحا ويريد الدراسة بالسعودية فياريت ان تفيدني بمكان لدراسة الطيران المدني بالسعودية سواء كان حكومي ام غير حكومي المهم انه معترف به ومضمون وياريت تزودنا بارقام التلفونات او المواقع 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (20 يناير 2007)

مـــــــــا شــــــــــاء اللــــــه عليـــــــك يـــــــا وليــــــد


----------



## a7med4u (21 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير موضوع راائع


----------



## فتحي43 (21 يناير 2007)

*اضافة*

الموضوع مهم والشكر علية ولكن نريد بعد الاذن اسماء المعاهد لدراسة الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 يناير 2007)

فتحي43 قال:


> الموضوع مهم والشكر علية ولكن نريد بعد الاذن اسماء المعاهد لدراسة الطيران


اخي العزيز سوف تجد موضوع مثبت به جميع المعاهد والكليات لدراسه الطيران


----------



## elmanakhly (22 يناير 2007)

ارجو من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى ان كان عنده الجواب الا وهوما مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى وهل يجب اتقان اللغة الانجليزية لاكون طيار


----------



## elmanakhly (22 يناير 2007)

هل لاكون طيار لابد ان يكون لى طول معين وما هو اقل طول لاكون طيار


----------



## elmanakhly (22 يناير 2007)

كيف يتم تقيمى لمعرفة اللغة الانجليزية


----------



## elmanakhly (22 يناير 2007)

اريد الاستفسار عن شى الاوهو انا افهم اللغة الانجليزية ولكن للاسف لم احصل على درجة جيدة فى الثانوية العامة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 يناير 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> ارجو من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى ان كان عنده الجواب الا وهوما مجموع كلية الطيران المدنى والحربى وهل يجب اتقان اللغة الانجليزية لاكون طيار


الجزءالاول من السؤال قمت بالاجابه عليه مسبقا
اما بالنسبه للغه الانجليزيه يجب عليك اتقانها اي بمعني ان بتكون لغتك في المستوي الخامس او السادس من اختبارات التويفل


----------



## elmanakhly (26 يناير 2007)

هل لاكون طيار لابد ان يكون لى طول معين وما هو اقل طول لاكون طيار


----------



## بحر الاسلام (26 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بحر الاسلام (27 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاه والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فعلا موضوع رائع ومعلومات رائعه عن مهندس الطائرات


----------



## elmanakhly (29 يناير 2007)

هل لاكون طيار لابد ان يكون لى طول معين وما هو اقل طول لاكون طيار


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يناير 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> هل لاكون طيار لابد ان يكون لى طول معين وما هو اقل طول لاكون طيار


الطول ان لايقل عن 160 سم والوزن هو الوزن المناسب

بخصوص الوزن هناك ما يسمى بالـ Body Mass Index و هي عملية قياس الوزن بالنسبة للطول ، أخي الكريم طبعا إذا دخلت الطيران هذا الشيء سيقاس عندما تقدم على الرخصة الطبية لكن برأيي فكر بها بشكل صحي أولا .

على العموم لدي هذا الموقع لقياس الـ Body Mass Index ما عليك إلا إدخال طولك ( بالسينتيمتر ) و وزنك ( بالكليو جرام ) ثم اضعط على Calculate BMI ستظهر النتيجة لديك ثم ترى على حسب ، إذا كانت النتيجة :
18.5 أو أقل وزنك أقل من الطبيعي
18.5-24.9 وزنك طبيعي
25-29.9 وزنك فوق الطبيعي 
30 أو أكثر وزنك متخم ( أو مسمن )
http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/bmi-m.htm
منقول منتديات القرناس


----------



## احمد انور علي (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## elmanakhly (6 فبراير 2007)

هل يوجد اختبارات فى قوة التحمل والتنفس


----------



## elmanakhly (7 فبراير 2007)

هل يوجد اختبارات فى قوة التحمل واختبارات لمعرفة قدرتى عن عدم التنفس لمدة من الوقت


----------



## elmanakhly (8 فبراير 2007)

هل يوجد اختبارات فى قوة التحمل واختبارات لمعرفة قدرتى عن عدم التنفس لمدة من الوقت


----------



## amrntr (10 فبراير 2007)

هل يوجد اختبارات فى قوة التحمل واختبارات لمعرفة قدرتى عن عدم التنفس لمدة من الوقت


----------



## elmanakhly (11 فبراير 2007)

هل يوجد اختبارات فى قوة التحمل واختبارات لمعرفة قدرتى عن عدم التنفس لمدة من الوقت


----------



## elmanakhly (12 فبراير 2007)

هل يوجد اختبارات فى قوة التحمل واختبارات لمعرفة قدرتى عن عدم التنفس لمدة من الوقت


----------



## 747 (12 فبراير 2007)

بصراحة يأخي لا أعلم ولاكن سأبحث وأستفسر عن هذا السؤال


----------



## سيف المختار (14 فبراير 2007)

موضوعك رائع جدا


----------



## elmanakhly (14 فبراير 2007)

اريد من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى الا وهو هل يوجد اختبارات فى قوة التحمل واختبارات لمعرفة قدرتى عن عدم التنفس لمدة من الوقت


----------



## elmanakhly (19 فبراير 2007)

اريد من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى الا وهو هل يوجد اختبارات فى قوة التحمل واختبارات لمعرفة قدرتى عن عدم التنفس لمدة من الوقت


----------



## elmanakhly (21 فبراير 2007)

اريد من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى الا وهو هل يوجد اختبارات فى قوة التحمل واختبارات لمعرفة قدرتى عن عدم التنفس لمدة من الوقت


----------



## elmanakhly (21 فبراير 2007)

اريد من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى الا وهوهل يوجد اختبارات قوة التحمل وما هى الاختبارات التى اقوم بها لاكون طيار


----------



## elmanakhly (22 فبراير 2007)

اريد من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى الا وهوهل يوجد اختبارات قوة التحمل وما هى الاختبارات التى اقوم بها لاكون طيار


----------



## mercory (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
يا مهندس وليد ممكن سؤال ولو انه خارج موضوع منتداكم !
انا اريد ادرس طيران حربي ؟ هل من الممكن دراسة على الطائرات المقاتلة في مدراس خاصه او تجارية ؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 فبراير 2007)

mercory قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا مهندس وليد ممكن سؤال ولو انه خارج موضوع منتداكم !
> انا اريد ادرس طيران حربي ؟ هل من الممكن دراسة على الطائرات المقاتلة في مدراس خاصه او تجارية ؟؟؟



دراسه الطيران بتكون في الكليه الجويه التابعه لبلدك اما المدارس التجاريه بتخرج طيار مدني


----------



## elmanakhly (23 فبراير 2007)

اريد من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى الا وهوهل يوجد اختبارات قوة التحمل وما هى الاختبارات التى اقوم بها لاكون طيار


----------



## elmanakhly (23 فبراير 2007)

ارجو من مهندس سمير الجواب على سؤالىالاوهو
اريد من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى الا وهوهل يوجد اختبارات قوة التحمل وما هى الاختبارات التى اقوم بها لاكون طيار


----------



## leoooorazzz (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

موضوع مفيد ومجهود رائع


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع وموضوع مفيد


----------



## حمادة الطيار (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكوور أخوي على هالموضوع الرائع


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## elmanakhly (1 مارس 2007)

ارجو من مهندس سمير الجواب على سؤالىالاوهو
اريد من اى فرد الجواب على سؤالى الا وهوهل يوجد اختبارات قوة التحمل وما هى الاختبارات التى اقوم بها لاكون طيار


----------



## ابن فلسطين91 (4 مارس 2007)

مشكووووور بصراحة انا بالصف العاشر و كنت متشوق لهادي المعلومة لاني حابب هادي الشغلة وانت وفرتلي اياها بوضوح مشكووووووووور كمان مرة


----------



## ابن فلسطين91 (4 مارس 2007)

مرحبا انا بدي اسال هلء بلدي للاسف ما بصح لي ان ادرس هاد التخصص ....... وين احسن بلد بهاد المجال ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن فلسطين91 (4 مارس 2007)

تسلم الايادي شكرااااااااااااااااااا كتيير وانا الحمد لله رح ادرس هاد التخصص


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 مارس 2007)

ابن فلسطين91 قال:


> مرحبا انا بدي اسال هلء بلدي للاسف ما بصح لي ان ادرس هاد التخصص ....... وين احسن بلد بهاد المجال ؟؟؟


علي ما اعتقد فلسطين لايوجد بها دراسه للطيران وبالنسبه لاحسن البلاد دراسه للطيران المانيا واوكرانيا


----------



## elmanakhly (8 مارس 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد سمير الجواب على سؤالى الاوهو هل تجرى اختبارات قوة التحمل لاختيار الطيار المناسب ام يكتفوا بالكشف الطبى


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 مارس 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> ارجو من مهندس وليد سمير الجواب على سؤالى الاوهو هل تجرى اختبارات قوة التحمل لاختيار الطيار المناسب ام يكتفوا بالكشف الطبى



اخي العزيز علي ما اعتقد ان اختبارات قوه التحمل تكون كجزء من الكشف الطبي 
لست متاكدا من ذلك وان شاء الله سوف اوافيك بالاجابه الكافيه


----------



## elmanakhly (9 مارس 2007)

اولا اشكر مهندس وليد سمير على الاجابة على سؤالى واتمنى ان يوفينى الاجابة الكافية واريد ان اعرف هل من اختبارات قوة التحمل عدم التنفس لاكبر فترة ممكنة وما هى انواع اختبارات قوة التحمل


----------



## elmanakhly (10 مارس 2007)

اولا اشكر مهندس وليد سمير على الاجابة على سؤالى واتمنى ان يوفينى الاجابة الكافية واريد ان اعرف هل من اختبارات قوة التحمل عدم التنفس لاكبر فترة ممكنة وما هى انواع اختبارات قوة التحمل


----------



## elmanakhly (13 مارس 2007)

اولا اشكر مهندس وليد سمير على الاجابة على سؤالى واتمنى ان يوفينى الاجابة الكافية واريد ان اعرف هل من اختبارات قوة التحمل عدم التنفس لاكبر فترة ممكنة وما هى انواع اختبارات قوة التحمل


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 مارس 2007)

http://www.tc.gc.ca/CivilAviation/Cam/menu.htm
عن الاختبارات الطبية و إجراءتها للأطقم الجوية حسب الأنظمة الكندية


----------



## elmanakhly (15 مارس 2007)

اولا اشكر مهندس وليد سمير على الاجابة على سؤالى واتمنى ان يوفينى الاجابة الكافية واريد ان اعرف هل من اختبارات قوة التحمل عدم التنفس لاكبر فترة ممكنة وما هى انواع اختبارات قوة التحمل


----------



## pop_top (19 مارس 2007)

انا عاوز شرح طفصيلى عن الطائرات المدنيه


----------



## elmanakhly (19 مارس 2007)

اولا اشكر مهندس وليد سمير على الاجابة على سؤالى واتمنى ان يوفينى الاجابة الكافية واريد ان اعرف هل من اختبارات قوة التحمل عدم التنفس لاكبر فترة ممكنة وما هى انواع اختبارات قوة التحمل


----------



## elmanakhly (20 مارس 2007)

اولا اشكر مهندس وليد سمير على الاجابة على سؤالى واتمنى ان يوفينى الاجابة الكافية واريد ان اعرف هل من اختبارات قوة التحمل عدم التنفس لاكبر فترة ممكنة وما هى انواع اختبارات قوة التحمل


----------



## elmanakhly (20 مارس 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد سمير الاجابة على سؤالى الاوهواريد ان اعرف هل من اختبارات قوة التحمل عدم التنفس لاكبر فترة ممكنة وما هى انواع اختبارات قوة التحمل


----------



## elmanakhly (22 مارس 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد سمير الاجابة على سؤالى الاوهواريد ان اعرف هل من اختبارات قوة التحمل عدم التنفس لاكبر فترة ممكنة وما هى انواع اختبارات قوة التحمل وان كنت بتجمع الاجابة فلتخبرنى حتى لا الح عليك


----------



## أبو النييز (22 مارس 2007)

شكراً كتير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 مارس 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> ارجو من مهندس وليد سمير الاجابة على سؤالى الاوهواريد ان اعرف هل من اختبارات قوة التحمل عدم التنفس لاكبر فترة ممكنة وما هى انواع اختبارات قوة التحمل وان كنت بتجمع الاجابة فلتخبرنى حتى لا الح عليك


اخي العزيز اعذرني علي تاخري بسبب انشغالي في الدراسه والمشروع وللاسف لا اعرف هل يوجد اختبارات ام لا 
وسوف ننتظر احد من الاعضاء الرد علي سؤالك 
تحياتي لك


----------



## elmanakhly (23 مارس 2007)

اريد اشكرك يامهندس وليد واريد ان اعرف ما هى اختبارات التويفل


----------



## elmanakhly (24 مارس 2007)

اريد اشكرك يامهندس وليد واريد ان اعرف ما هى اختبارات التويفل


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (25 مارس 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> اريد اشكرك يامهندس وليد واريد ان اعرف ما هى اختبارات التويفل


بالنسبه لاختبارات التويفل

التوفل هو TOEFL 
Test of English as a Foreign Language 
يعني اختبار اللغة الانجليزية بالنسبة للأجانب
(الي تعتبر الأنجليزية ليست لغتهم الأم)
هذا الأختبار هو مقياس لقدرتك على التحدث والاستماع 
والتكلم باللغة الانجليزية
هذا الموقع مفيد لمن ينوون دخول اختبارات التويفل حيث يمكنهم التعرف علي هذه الاختبارات من خلال مجموعه من التدريبات اللغويه التي تغطي كافه اوجه الاختبار. ويمكنك تسجيل بياناتك في الموقع للبدء في هذه التدريبات والاستعداد جيدا لاختبار التويفل واجاده مبادئ وقواعد اللغه الانجليزيه
www.testden.com


----------



## The commander (26 مارس 2007)

first salam alaikom 
iwant to study aerospace engenering inMalaysia but i dont know where in which universities i can study this 
so, if any one know where and how much Plz tell me or send me massege to my e-mail as soon as you can friends becouse i'm already there but i told you the problem. so i'm in waiting .
thanks Mohammad
e-mail(moh_bz55***********)or (mohn5*************)


----------



## elmanakhly (26 مارس 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (28 مارس 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## medo_4068 (28 مارس 2007)

محمد فاروق الخولى 
ان شاء الله سوف نتكلم عن مكونات الحاسب الالى


----------



## medo_4068 (28 مارس 2007)

محمد الخولى 
الحاسب الالى يتكون من وحدة ادخال ووحدة اخراج ووحدة معالجة المعلومات المدخلة


----------



## medo_4068 (28 مارس 2007)

محمدالخولى 
اريد ان اشكر اصدقائى عبدالله وعماد العسال


----------



## مجدى01233 (28 مارس 2007)

نشكركم على مجهوداتكم الرائعة وافادتكم لنا بهذه المعلومات الشيقة


----------



## elmanakhly (29 مارس 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (29 مارس 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (31 مارس 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (31 مارس 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (1 أبريل 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (1 أبريل 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (2 أبريل 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (2 أبريل 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## abdalla_rageh (4 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون شكر


----------



## elmanakhly (4 أبريل 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (4 أبريل 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (4 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد الرد على سؤالى الاوهو ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (6 أبريل 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (6 أبريل 2007)

ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## elmanakhly (6 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد الرد على سؤالى الاوهو ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 أبريل 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> ارجو من مهندس وليد الرد على سؤالى الاوهو ما هى المواصفات التى يجب ان امتلكها برايك الشخصى وانا فى اختبار كشف الهئية


ماذا تقصد بكشف الهيئه ارجو التوضيح علي ما اعتقد ان كشف الهيئه بيكون في الكليات العسكريه
ام تقصد الكشف الطبي


----------



## ahmadsh (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يابشمهندس وليد لو أنا نظرى ليس حاد مثلاَ واحده 6/6 والاخرى 6/12 وعملت عملية ليزر هل ينفع أتعلم طيران؟


----------



## ahmadsh (8 أبريل 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت أود أن أسال هل هناك نقاط مشتركه بين هندسة الطيران وبين هندسة الإلكترونيات والإتصالات حيث أنى سوف أتخرج خلال أشهر من هندسة الإتصالات وبصراحه أنا بعشق علم هندسة الطيران وأتمني أن أدرسه وأريد أن أوفق بينه وبين الإتصالات ,أنا بحب علم الأقمار الإصطناعيه وهذا العلم درسته فى قسم الإتصالات فى الكليه وأنا أطمح أن أتعلم تخصص ثانى ولكن لايكون بعيد عنه فوجدت ضالتى فى هندسة الطيران مع العلم أنى أحب هذا العلم من زمان ولكن كثير من أصدقائى نهونى عن هذه الفكرة بدعوى أنها سوف تدفع بى إلى التشت ولكن الرغبه قويه بداخلى فقلت أسال أهل العلم فى هذا المجال فاشيروا على ماذا أفعل وإن كانت الإجابه نعم تعلم فكيف وجزأكم الله خيرا._


----------



## elmanakhly (8 أبريل 2007)

انا اقصد الامتحان الذى يجرى لى مثلا فى الذكاء وقوة التركيز وسرعة البديهة وهل اكون شخص مناسب لاكون طيار


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 أبريل 2007)

ahmadsh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يابشمهندس وليد لو أنا نظرى ليس حاد مثلاَ واحده 6/6 والاخرى 6/12 وعملت عملية ليزر هل ينفع أتعلم طيران؟


بالنسبه لعمليه الليزرأنها ممنوعة للطيار ،لأن آثارها الجانبية غير معروفة 
وانا سمعت ان هناك فتره أثناء تغير ضغط الطائرة يكون كل ما يشاهدوه هو سواد 
اخي الكريم للقبول كطيار يجب ان يكون النظر 6/6 لكل عين . لكن بعد ان يصبح الطيار ذو خبرة كافية ومع تقدم العمر فيمكن ان يسمح للطيار بلبس النظارات الطبية وحسب رأي اخصائي العيون بالتشاور مع اخصائي طب الطيران بعد دراسة ملف الطيار الطبي والعملي
عند تقدم الشخص للطيران وفي بداية الفحص الطبي يشترط ان يكون النظر 6/6 ولا يقبل النقاش فيها... ولا يسمح بإرتداء النظارة....
لكن بعد انتهاء مدة التدريب وبدء العمل في الطيران يكون الطيار قد كلف مبالغ كبير سواء في التدريب الأساسي أو التأهيل والتطوير... فيسمح للطيار في ذلك الوقت بلبس النظارة أو العدسات ويوجد خانة في رخصة الطيران يكتب فيها ان الطيران يلبس نظارة... وفي هذه الحالة يمنع طيرانه بدونها...
وعلي فكره انا اعرف ان الخطوط السعوديه تقبل الاشخاص اللي بيكون نظرهم بالنظاره 6\6


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخى...
انا ارى ان هنالك علاقة قوية بين هندسة الاتصالات و الطيران حيث ان نظم الاتصال بين الطائرات بانواعها و مراكز الارسال فى المطارات ما هى الا عبارة عن تكنولوجيا الاتصالات تخصصك...
و انا ارى ان لن يكون هناك تشتيت لك لكنك لابد ان تختار المجالات المشتركة و تتخصص بها و هذا من خلال دراسة دبلوم فى هندسة الطيران و الرجوع الى المشرف الاكاديمى المسؤل عن اختيارهذه المواد الخاصة بمرحلة الدبلوم........ ارجو ان اكون اجبت على سؤالك....و تحت امرك فى اى وقت


----------



## elmanakhly (8 أبريل 2007)

انا اقصد الامتحان الذى يجرى لى مثلا فى الذكاء وقوة التركيز وسرعة البديهة وهل اكون شخص مناسب لاكون طيار


----------



## elmanakhly (8 أبريل 2007)

اتمنى من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى


----------



## ahmadsh (9 أبريل 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_جزأكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس على المعلومات الطيبه ولكن كان لى إستفصار بسيط لابد أن تكون العينين الإثنتين 6/6 ده فى مصر ولاأيضا فى الخارج مثل أمريكا وألمانيا وغيرهم وإن كانت لى رغبه فى تعلم الطيران ولن تصبح كلتا العينتين6/6 إلا بعملية ليزر أوبالنظارة وسوف أتكفل الدراسة والتدريب بالكامل على حسابى فما هى الإستثنئا ت أو السبل للوصول إلى ذلك وجزأكم الله خيرا._


----------



## ahmadsh (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزأكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس على المعلومات الطيبه ولكن كان لى تعقيب بسيط وهوأنى أرغب فعليا فى دراسة هندسة الطيران إلى جانب مجالى يعنى يصبح معى "double major" تخصصين ولكن مايحيرنى كيفية التوفيق بينهما والبعد عن التعارض وهذا الكلام من دافع رغبة داخلية ولم أحسبها عمليا يعنى عقليا فلذلك أنا أستشير ومما أثار إهتمامى أنى قرأت عن دكتور جامعى فى إحدى الجامعات فى أمريكا معه هذان التخصصين ويعمل فى وكالة ناسا الفضائيه أرجو ألا يدفعك كلامى هذا إلى الضحك ولكنى إنسان بسيط وطموح وأحاول أن أنتهج منهج علمى فى التفكير فلذلك أنا أحاول سؤال أهل هذا التخصص فى هذا المنتدى فارجو أن يتسع صدرك لأسئلتى و _جزأكم الله خيرا ._


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم...
انا لن اضحك على كلامك يا بشمهندس لان من حق كل انسان ان يكون له حلم و طموح... و انا ايضا لى الكثير من الاحلام اذا سمعتها سوف تضحك امدة سنة 
من حقك ان تحصل على شهادة اخرى فى هندسة الطيران لكن سوف ياخذ منك وقت.. انا ارى انك يمكنك ان تدرس Master Degree in Areospace engineering و اذا وجدت نفسك مازلت فى حاجة للمزيد فى هذا العلم ممكن PhD لكن فى المجالات المشتركة مع هندسة الاتصالات...و انت يمكنك العمل فى اى مكان بشاهادة الدبلوم او الماجستير.... لكن انا اعتقد ان الاماكن الكبيرة مثل وكالة ناسا و غيرها لن تقبل مهندسى عاى لكنها ممكن تقبل الحاصلين على PhD انا انصحك ان تدرس master فى بلدك و تحاول الحصول على منحة لدراسة ال PhD فى الخارج مما يجعللك متميز م يمكن قبولك و اى مكان تريده...
هذا مقال للدكتور فاروق الباز (رئيس وكالة ناسة الفضائية)
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/E57E519D-D901-476B-B12B-E71A31257C85.htm#L1
(يمكنك قراءته او سماعه بالضغط على شكل السماعة بجوار العنوان)(سماعه افضل وسيكون مشجع لك جدا)
منتظر رسالتك
السلام عليكم


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أبريل 2007)

على فكرة
ان احترم التفكير العلمى المنظم و انا احاول اتباعه
وفقنا الله 
الهم اصلح المسلمين شبابا و رجالا و نساءا و حكاما...فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 أبريل 2007)

ahmadsh قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
> _جزأكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس على المعلومات الطيبه ولكن كان لى إستفصار بسيط لابد أن تكون العينين الإثنتين 6/6 ده فى مصر ولاأيضا فى الخارج مثل أمريكا وألمانيا وغيرهم وإن كانت لى رغبه فى تعلم الطيران ولن تصبح كلتا العينتين6/6 إلا بعملية ليزر أوبالنظارة وسوف أتكفل الدراسة والتدريب بالكامل على حسابى فما هى الإستثنئا ت أو السبل للوصول إلى ذلك وجزأكم الله خيرا._


علي ما اعتقد ان الاختبارات بتكون موحده علي مستوي العالم وكما قلت لك انك علشان تتقبل في معهد او كليه لدراسه الطيران لازم يكون نظرك 6\6 هذا علي حد علمي بالاختبارات
تفضل اخي العزيز هذا الموقع 
http://www.tc.gc.ca/aviation/applications/cam/en/ShowResults.asp?x_lang=e
الموقع به المراكز الطبيه الموجوده بمصر ومعترف بيها ممكن تروح هناك وتكشف عندهم


----------



## elmanakhly (10 أبريل 2007)

انا اقصد الاختبارات التى تجرى لى فى الذكاء وقوة التر كيز وسرعة البديهة ومعرفة هل اصلح ان اكون طيار ام لا


----------



## elmanakhly (10 أبريل 2007)

اتمنى من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى


----------



## ahmadsh (10 أبريل 2007)




----------



## elmanakhly (11 أبريل 2007)

انا اقصد الاختبارات التى تجرى لى فى الذكاء وقوة التر كيز وسرعة البديهة ومعرفة هل اصلح ان اكون طيار ام لا


----------



## elmanakhly (11 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يرد على بسرعة ان كان من الممكن


----------



## elmanakhly (13 أبريل 2007)

انا اقصد الاختبارات التى تجرى لى فى الذكاء وقوة التر كيز وسرعة البديهة ومعرفة هل اصلح ان اكون طيار ام لا



 

 

 


 

 

​


----------



## elmanakhly (13 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يرد على بسرعة ان كان من الممكن


----------



## elmanakhly (13 أبريل 2007)

اتمنى من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى


----------



## سمارت مان (14 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر اخواني المهندسين على هذه المعلومات الجيدة لاننا فعلا نحتاج اليها


----------



## elmanakhly (15 أبريل 2007)

انا اقصد الاختبارات التى تجرى لى فى الذكاء وقوة التر كيز وسرعة البديهة ومعرفة هل اصلح ان اكون طيار ام لا


----------



## elmanakhly (15 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يرد على بسرعة ان كان من الممكن


----------



## elmanakhly (16 أبريل 2007)

انا اقصد الاختبارات التى تجرى لى فى الذكاء وقوة التر كيز وسرعة البديهة ومعرفة هل اصلح ان اكون طيار ام لا


----------



## elmanakhly (16 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يرد على بسرعة ان كان من الممكن


----------



## elmanakhly (23 أبريل 2007)

انا اقصد الاختبارات التى تجرى لى فى الذكاء وقوة التر كيز وسرعة البديهة ومعرفة هل اصلح ان اكون طيار ام لا


----------



## elmanakhly (23 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يرد على بسرعة ان كان من الممكن


----------



## سمارت مان (23 أبريل 2007)

مساء الخير
انا حابب اعرف كام بتكلف دراسة ال4 سنوات في اي جامعة في العالم وهل يسمح للفلسطينيين بدراسة الطيران؟
ارجو من المهندس وليد ان يرد بسرعة اذا كان ممكن
والكم جزيل الشكر
سمارت مان**


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 أبريل 2007)

سمارت مان قال:


> مساء الخير
> انا حابب اعرف كام بتكلف دراسة ال4 سنوات في اي جامعة في العالم وهل يسمح للفلسطينيين بدراسة الطيران؟
> ارجو من المهندس وليد ان يرد بسرعة اذا كان ممكن
> والكم جزيل الشكر
> سمارت مان**


اهلا بيك وبكل اهل فلسطين اريد معرفه قصدك دراسه هندسه طيران ام دراسه طيران
بالنسبه للفلسطنيين مافيش مشاكل من الدراسه 
اريد التوضيح منك


----------



## سمارت مان (23 أبريل 2007)

اهلا مهندس وليد شكرا كتير انك رديت عليا بهل سرعة هاي 
انا نفسي اكون طيار لطيارة مدنية لانو انا حاليا ثانوية عامة الفرع الادبي وحابب اشتغل حاجة مميزة جدا هنا ...انت تعرف كيف الاوضاع عنا هنا ما ابتسمح للدراسة الغالية طبعا عشان هيك بدي اعرف كام بتكلفالدراسة لكل سنة لطالب متلي في اي دولة اوروبية او عربية بس تكون قوية جدا ومتعرف بها 
والك جزيل الشكر مهندس وليد


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 أبريل 2007)

سمارت مان قال:


> اهلا مهندس وليد شكرا كتير انك رديت عليا بهل سرعة هاي
> انا نفسي اكون طيار لطيارة مدنية لانو انا حاليا ثانوية عامة الفرع الادبي وحابب اشتغل حاجة مميزة جدا هنا ...انت تعرف كيف الاوضاع عنا هنا ما ابتسمح للدراسة الغالية طبعا عشان هيك بدي اعرف كام بتكلفالدراسة لكل سنة لطالب متلي في اي دولة اوروبية او عربية بس تكون قوية جدا ومتعرف بها
> والك جزيل الشكر مهندس وليد



مد دة الدراسة على حسب اجتهادك و في الاردن تصل الدراسه سنه وكذلك مصر
38000 الى 42000 دولار دي تكلفه الدراسه 
تكلفة دراسة الطيران حولي 30 -35 الف دولار في الاردن
نصيحتي توجه الي انجلترا فهي بلد متميزه في الطيران
بس اعتقد ان انجلترا تقبل القسم العلمي فقط اما باقي الدول فمن الممكن


----------



## ابن الرازى (24 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك ولكنى لن ادرس الطائره من الداخل


----------



## ابن الرازى (24 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

انا اريد ان اكون مهندس طيران اصلح الطائرات واطورها


----------



## elmanakhly (24 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يجبنى على سؤالى الاوهو كيف تكون اختبارات الذكاء وقوة البديهة وقوة التركيز التى تجرى لى مثلا لاصبح طيار وان كنت لاتعرف الاجابة اخبرنى بذلك وشكرا


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على شغلك الجامد


----------



## elmanakhly (26 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يجبنى على سؤالى الاوهو كيف تكون اختبارات الذكاء وقوة البديهة وقوة التركيز التى تجرى لى مثلا لاصبح طيار وان كنت لاتعرف الاجابة اخبرنى بذلك وشكرا


----------



## الشااااعر (28 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر اخوووي علي المجهود​


----------



## الشااااعر (28 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر اخوووي علي المجهود​


----------



## elmanakhly (29 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يجبنى على سؤالى الاوهو كيف تكون اختبارات الذكاء وقوة البديهة وقوة التركيز التى تجرى لى مثلا لاصبح طيار وان كنت لاتعرف الاجابة اخبرنى بذلك وشكرا​


----------



## مجدى01233 (29 أبريل 2007)

اشكركم على اهتمامكم بنا وعلى المعلومات القيمة التى اخذناها من سيادتكم وشكرا


----------



## elmanakhly (30 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يجبنى على سؤالى الاوهو كيف تكون اختبارات الذكاء وقوة البديهة وقوة التركيز التى تجرى لى مثلا لاصبح طيار وان كنت لاتعرف الاجابة اخبرنى بذلك وشكرا​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 مايو 2007)

ابن الرازى قال:


> انا اريد ان اكون مهندس طيران اصلح الطائرات واطورها


لكي تكون مهندس طيران تصلح طائرات يجب عليك الالتحاق بمعهد لصيانه الطائرات وبعد ذلك تاخد الرخص لكي تكون مؤهل للكشف علي الطياره
وتنقسم الي جزئين
1- power plant ويختص هذا القسم في المحركات فقط 

2- airframe ويختص هذا القسم في العجلات و الهادرولك و التكيف ونظام الضغط 

واسطح التحكم ونظام الوقود وهيكل الطائره عموم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 مايو 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> ارجو من مهندس وليد ان يكون فهم قصدى وان يجبنى على سؤالى الاوهو كيف تكون اختبارات الذكاء وقوة البديهة وقوة التركيز التى تجرى لى مثلا لاصبح طيار وان كنت لاتعرف الاجابة اخبرنى بذلك وشكرا​



مشاركه للا خ العزيز مهندس طيار
للاختبارات سرعة البديهه متعدده ومتنوعه 

ولن اكون امزح ان قلت لك اتقن العاب الفيديوا جيم السريعه وسوف تتخطي الاختبارات بسهوله 

اول اختبار ارقام من واحد حتي 99 موضوعه في اشكال غير متساويه ( كأنك كسرت لوح زجاجي ومليء بالشروخ الغير منتظمه ووضعت في كل شكل غير منتظم رقم ومطلوب منك ترتيبهم دون ان تخطئ ) خلال 20 دقيقه 

ليس بالسهل وليس بالصعب 

الاختبار التالي بيحسب سرعة استجابتك عن طريق

ظهور مربعين علي شاشة الكمبيوتر وانت ماسك الماوس 

يظهر المربع الاصفر تضغط 
يظهر المربع الاخضر لا تضغط 
وبيحسبلك سرعة استجابتك بتجزئة الثانيه الواحده الي 1000 وحده 

ومطلوب منك ان تضغط في وقت 200 ل 400 جزء من الثانيه 

ومسموحلك بأعادة الاختبار عدة مرات 

والاختبار السابق فيه ثلاث مراحل تعدي من واحد تدخل علي اتنين وتعدي من اتنين تدخل علي تلاته 

الاختبار التالي عشرة اشكال تظهر لمدة ثانيتين 

ثم يظهر لك جدول من عشر اعمده 

وكل عمود 10 صفوف 

وعليك ان تختار علي الاقل ثلاث صور من الالعشره الي ظهروا في الاول خالص خلال ثانيتين فقط 

يتم تكرار المحاوله 10 مرات وفي الاخر يجمع عدد المحاولات ويشوف النتيجه 

الاختبار التالي 

جدول مكون من 20 صف كل صف فيه رمز مختلف فالنفرض مثلا رمز ال b
والجدول عباره عن ست اعمده غير الرمز الاساسي 

كل رمز متكرر بست اوضاع مثل عقارب الساعه 

ولاكن هناك اوضاع معكوسه مثل المرأه لذلك تقوم باستبعادها وتكتب عدد الاوضاع الي بتدور حول نفسها 

مطلوب ان تعمل هذا الاختبار في 10 دقائق 
بواقع نصف دقيقه لكل رمز 

وهناك اختبار لرئية قوة تحكمك في ايدك 

عن طريق لعبه بسيطه كانت موجوده علي النت لعبتها بالصدفه قبل الاختبار لاكني لم اجدها مره اخري 

وهي عباره عن طائره هليكوبتر 

لو ضغط علي الماوس ترتفع 
ولو تركت زرار الماوس تقع 

عليك الموازنه بين الضغط وان تترك الماوس لاطول فتره ممكنه كي لا ترتطم بالحد الاعلي او الحد الادني 


والحد الادني للنتيجه المطلوبه في هذا الاختبار هو 600

هناك ايضا اختبار رموز لا استطيع شرحه

وهناك اختبارين اخرين 

ثم رسم المخ 


بالنسبه لاختبار كشف الهيئه 

يجب ان تذهب مهندم جداااااااااااا

شيك جدااااااا

واثق من نفسك وليس مغرور 

لا تتصرف بحماقه 

كل خطواتك محسوبه لاكنها مش متقيده 

ويبقي معاك واسطه 
1- تحليل دم 
2- كشف باطني 
3- كشف رسم قلب 
4- كشف جراحه ( هل سبق لك عمل اي عمليات جراحيه او وجود كسور في اي مكان في جسدك لا قدر الله او اي شئ شبه ذلك ) 
5- كشف انف واذن وحنجره ظاهري 
6- كشف قاع عين
7- كشف مجال رؤيه لكل عين علي حدي 
8- كشف علامات ويجب ان يكون مجموع النظر 6/6 
9- كشف نفسيه 
10 كشف رسم مخ واعصاب 
11 - كشف سرعة بديهه 
12- كشف اسنان 
13 - كشف سونار 
14 - كشف بالاشعه علي الصدر 
15 - كشف سمع في مستشفي مصر للطيران 
يتم يكون الاختبار كتابيا حيث تكون اجابات الأسئلة ذات سرعة معينة اجابات أيضا معينة لمعرفة سرعة البديهة و التركيز .. الخ، أيضا هناك اختبارات لاكتشاف مهاراة اليد


----------



## elmanakhly (1 مايو 2007)

انا كنت اريد ان اعرف رايك الشخصى يمكن مهندس طيار نسى يقول حاجة بس اتاكدت انه لم ينسى حاجة وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## elmanakhly (1 مايو 2007)

كنت اريدان اعرف انا اريد ان تكون مهنتى هى طيار فهل لو نجحت فى كل الاختبارات لابد ان ادفع تكاليف الدراسة ام لايوجد تكاليف وما قيمة التكاليف وهل فى الطيران الحربى يوجد تكاليف وان كان يوجد فما هى قيمتها


----------



## elmanakhly (3 مايو 2007)

كنت اريدان اعرف انا اريد ان تكون مهنتى هى طيار فهل لو نجحت فى كل الاختبارات لابد ان ادفع تكاليف الدراسة ام لايوجد تكاليف وما قيمة التكاليف وهل فى الطيران الحربى يوجد تكاليف وان كان يوجد فما هى قيمتها


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 مايو 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> كنت اريدان اعرف انا اريد ان تكون مهنتى هى طيار فهل لو نجحت فى كل الاختبارات لابد ان ادفع تكاليف الدراسة ام لايوجد تكاليف وما قيمة التكاليف وهل فى الطيران الحربى يوجد تكاليف وان كان يوجد فما هى قيمتها



طبعا بالنسبه للتكاليف لازم تندفع بالنسبه للمدني وبتكون حوالي 200الف جنيه مصري
اما للحربي علي ما اعتقد لايوجد تكاليف بتكون رمزيه


----------



## mraheem2004 (3 مايو 2007)

موضوع جديد ورررررررررررائع

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## amr hamed (4 مايو 2007)

*ممكن تفدنى ودى معلوماتى*

انا اسمى عمرو نبيل حامد
سنى 27سنه 
الحاله الصحيه 100-100 بناء على تقرير الكليه الجويه فى مصر سنة 2000 وحتى الان الحمد لله
مصرى معى ثانويه عامه لسنة 98\99 أدبى
متزوج ليس لدى القدره الماديه الكافيه لخوض هذا العالم ولاكن امنية حياتى تعل ان اكون طيار
فما الحل مع العلم انى اجتزت كل الاختبارات فى مصر ما عدا الواسطه على العموم ارجو الافاده ما الحل يا وليد

نحمد الله لدينا قدرات عقليه عاليه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 مايو 2007)

amr hamed قال:


> انا اسمى عمرو نبيل حامد
> سنى 27سنه
> الحاله الصحيه 100-100 بناء على تقرير الكليه الجويه فى مصر سنة 2000 وحتى الان الحمد لله
> مصرى معى ثانويه عامه لسنة 98\99 أدبى
> ...


اخي العزيز عمرو اولا اهلا بيك في المنتدي
واحب ان اقول لك ان الواسطه في الكليه الجويه صعبه جدااااااااا لانك بتطير علي طائره ثمنها اكثر من 40مليون جنيه فمش معقول هتدخل بالواسطه وربنا يوفقك
علي كلامك انت دلوقتي عندك 27سنه يعني مش هينفع تقدم في الكليه الجويه 
مافيش قدامك بقي الا معهد مصر للطيران وده تكلفته عاليه
تقيل تحياتي اخوك وليد واي استفسار انا تحت امرك


----------



## MVLinux (4 مايو 2007)

هل يجب ان يكون المتقدم للأختبار الطبي غير مدخن ؟ انا اعرف طيارين الله يستر عليهم !!! 
(حقيقي موضوع متميز بكل المقاييس )
تقبل مني فائق الإحترام و التقدير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 مايو 2007)

MVLinux قال:


> هل يجب ان يكون المتقدم للأختبار الطبي غير مدخن ؟ انا اعرف طيارين الله يستر عليهم !!!
> (حقيقي موضوع متميز بكل المقاييس )
> تقبل مني فائق الإحترام و التقدير



المشكله تكمن في اختبار الصدربس هي عادي من الممكن ان تكون مدخن وتدخل تختبر 
بس عندالتقديم الشركات يفضلون غير مدخن


----------



## silicon_100 (7 مايو 2007)

fhyujcik poiukljyhg vfxdrqwolp.kjiubfgtr ssaxzdqee


----------



## سعيد باعبدالقادر (7 مايو 2007)

إذا سمحتم في أحد يعرف تكاليف دراسة هندسة الطيران في ماليزيا
وشكراااااااااا


----------



## amr hamed (7 مايو 2007)

كلمة شكر للمهندس وليد على المجهود اخ وليد انا تقدمت للكليه الجويه سنة99 واجتزت كل ما يخطر على بالك الضغط الجوى +الطبى +القدرات العقليه الخ....... وحين وصلت الى اخر أختبار وهو الهيئه كان معى مجموعه تكفى فرشحو الى معاه واسطى طالما كلنا كويسين على العموم كل واحد بياخد نصيبه.
لاكن مزال الطموح ان اكون طيار حى يؤلمنى كل فتره نفسى يا وليد اكون طيار وانا ارتحتلك جدا والله من الموضوعات بتعتك
ولى استفساران انا عايز اعرف ارخص مكان للتعليم او لو فى منح ممكن احصل عليها يبقى ربنا يباركلك لو دلتنى ممكن ساعدنى 
ثانيا:بعد ما ادرس لو ربنا كتبهالى ما هو موقف العمل سهل ام صعب وايه التخصصات وايه الدنيا واعمل ايه وازاى وانا وعد عليا ما انسالك ده وعلى فكره انا من صعيد مصر والصعيده عمرهم ما يرجو فى كلمتهم رجاء يا وليد الاهتمام - شكرا شكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 مايو 2007)

amr hamed قال:


> كلمة شكر للمهندس وليد على المجهود اخ وليد انا تقدمت للكليه الجويه سنة99 واجتزت كل ما يخطر على بالك الضغط الجوى +الطبى +القدرات العقليه الخ....... وحين وصلت الى اخر أختبار وهو الهيئه كان معى مجموعه تكفى فرشحو الى معاه واسطى طالما كلنا كويسين على العموم كل واحد بياخد نصيبه.
> لاكن مزال الطموح ان اكون طيار حى يؤلمنى كل فتره نفسى يا وليد اكون طيار وانا ارتحتلك جدا والله من الموضوعات بتعتك
> ولى استفساران انا عايز اعرف ارخص مكان للتعليم او لو فى منح ممكن احصل عليها يبقى ربنا يباركلك لو دلتنى ممكن ساعدنى
> ثانيا:بعد ما ادرس لو ربنا كتبهالى ما هو موقف العمل سهل ام صعب وايه التخصصات وايه الدنيا واعمل ايه وازاى وانا وعد عليا ما انسالك ده وعلى فكره انا من صعيد مصر والصعيده عمرهم ما يرجو فى كلمتهم رجاء يا وليد الاهتمام - شكرا شكرا



احب اقولك ان فعلا ممكن يكونوا زمايلك دخلوا واسطه بس الاصلح هو اللي هيقود طياره واللي مش هينفع هيكون ملاح جوي اواي تخصص اخربس بالواسطه ويكون طيار مستحيل لازم يكون لائق 
بالنسبه للطيران دراسه الطيران مكلفه
تكلفة دراسة الطيران التجاري CPL حولي 30 -35 الف دولار .
ومدتها سنة ونصف-سنتين مع دراسة لغة انجليزية مكثفة.
بالنسبه لمصر
معهد مصر للطيران يتم سحب الملفات واجراء الكشف الطبي علي نفقتك في شهر اغسطس الي نهايته ويتم البدأ في الدراسه في شهر 11والمصاريف فيه هتكون علي 215 الف ومده الدراسه 12شهر

ويعطيك المعهد اجازة طيران خاص واجازة طيران تجاري وفرقه طيران الي والمعهد بيديك حوالي 250ساعه
بالنسبه للمنح من الصعب ايجادها في عالم الطيران
بالنسبه لبعد التخرج تنتظر عن اعلانات الوظائف في الجرائد من شركه مصر للطيران
واتمني لك التوفيق والنجاح في مجال الطيران او اي مجال اخر


----------



## adham_elsisi (10 مايو 2007)

thank u soo much


----------



## adham_elsisi (10 مايو 2007)

thank u sooo much


----------



## adham_elsisi (10 مايو 2007)

ohhhhhhhhh my god thank u


----------



## adham_elsisi (10 مايو 2007)

iam graduated from aviation engineering technology


----------



## adham_elsisi (10 مايو 2007)

انا عايز اشتغل فى مجال الطيران انا خريج معهد الطيران 5 سنوات قسم اتصالات والكترونيات بس افيونكس مش عارف ابدا منين ممعيش رخصه


----------



## adham_elsisi (10 مايو 2007)

ممعيش برضوا وز اوت اللى هو 18 شهر من مصر للطيران حد يعرف شركه ممكن تدربنى وانا ممكن اخد الرخصه على حسابى


----------



## مونامور (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
شكرا كثيرا علي الافاده الجميله والرجاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع
استقرارية نظم القدره في الطائره كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء في المولدات وكيف يتم تنظيمها لتغذية الحمل وتوزيعها داخل الطائره


----------



## مونامور (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
شكرا كثيرا علي الافاده الجميله والرجاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع
استقرارية نظم القدره في الطائره كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء في المولدات وكيف يتم تنظيمها لتغذية الحمل وتوزيعها داخل الطائره


----------



## مونامور (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
شكرا كثيرا علي الافاده الجميله والرجاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع
استقرارية نظم القدره في الطائره كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء في المولدات وكيف يتم تنظيمها لتغذية الحمل وتوزيعها داخل الطائره


----------



## مونامور (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
شكرا كثيرا علي الافاده الجميله والرجاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع
استقرارية نظم القدره في الطائره كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء في المولدات وكيف يتم تنظيمها لتغذية الحمل وتوزيعها داخل الطائره


----------



## مونامور (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
شكرا كثيرا علي الافاده الجميله والرجاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع
استقرارية نظم القدره في الطائره كيف يتم توليد الكهرباء في المولدات وكيف يتم تنظيمها لتغذية الحمل وتوزيعها داخل الطائره


----------



## فروووحة (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني انا ما عندي اي تعليق على المواضيع اوبلعكس كل ماهو مكتوب فيه النفع والفايدة للمجتمع او جزاكم الله خير 
اما عن نفسي فأنا من صغري وانا جريئ لدرجه ما كان احد يتوقعها او نفسي اني اطير بطياره شراعية في سما الشرقية .
بس المشكلة احس اني قاعد احلم بس اتمنا ان حلمي يتحقق 
ولكم شكري وخالص تحياتي 
اللهم احفظ بلدنا من كل مكروه واحفظ مليكنا من كل سوء وثبتنا على دين محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم 
أخوكم : المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرهون:5:      :5:


----------



## شمس الزنا تى (18 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر اخى


----------



## ادور (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا والتقدم افضل لنا وللعرب 
ويكون هناك متابعة اهتمام اكثر في هذا المجال


----------



## talharah (11 يونيو 2007)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## فهداليامي (25 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية اخوي على المقال الرااااائع .

اخوك فهــد اليامي


----------



## النجمة المجنونة (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك علي هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## منير007 (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله
جزاك الله خير


----------



## walidsamir (5 يوليو 2007)

ايه ياعم كل ده ماشاء الله ( جزاك الله الله خيرا على هذه الدراسة الوافية ) 
وشكرا


----------



## ممدوح مختار (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بصراحة هذا أول موضوع لي بس حاب أسأل عن هندسة الطيران :
أخي متخرج هذا العام وده يسجل هندسة طيران ( على حسابه الخاص ) فياليت تدلوني على أفضل الكليات المعترف بها في السعودية مع أسعار الدراسة و بعض شروط التسجيل ؟ و هل هذا التخصص مرغوب الآن أو أنتهى لأني ما أدري عنه ؟!


----------



## alhabib_a (18 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر على المعلومات الدقيقه والمهه دى 
بس انا عندى سؤال ليهفى مصر مبيصنعوش طيارات ولو حتى ورق 
مع ان اليبان مثلا فى الحرب العالميه التانيه الطيارات ديه كانت اكتر من الناس


----------



## شتيوى (18 يوليو 2007)

لا يوجد فى مصر امكنيات


----------



## alhabib_a (23 يوليو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

اولا شكرا يا اخ شتيوى على الرد
وانت عندك حققانو مفيش امكانيات 
بس انا عاوز اسال سؤال
هل اليابان كان عندها امكانيات بعد الحرب ؟
الجواب هو لا 
بس نشوف بعد 20 سنه بقت ايه
وكزالك المنيا
وشكرا


----------



## ادور (28 يوليو 2007)

علي العموم مشكورررررررررر ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## دعوه (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
أود سؤالك اخي الكريم المهندس وليد عن ان كان بالامكان لشخص قد عمل عملية قلب 
فقد كان قلبه مفتوح بأن يصبح طيارا فهو يحلم بذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دعوه (1 أغسطس 2007)

وشكرا أخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## دعوه (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن الرازى (1 أغسطس 2007)

انا نفسى ابقى مهندس طيران مش طيار ممكن تساعدنى اخ وليد مع العلم انى من مصر
وفى 2ثانوى


----------



## Rey mysterio (6 أغسطس 2007)

هل هناك كلية لهندسة الطيران في القاهرة وكم مجموعها


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (6 أغسطس 2007)

ابن الرازى قال:


> انا نفسى ابقى مهندس طيران مش طيار ممكن تساعدنى اخ وليد مع العلم انى من مصر
> وفى 2ثانوى



ان شاء الله تبقي مهندس طيران ناجح واهلا بيك واي استفسار انا تحت امرك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (6 أغسطس 2007)

Rey mysterio قال:


> هل هناك كلية لهندسة الطيران في القاهرة وكم مجموعها



هي لسيت كليه منفصله انما هي قسم تابع لهندسه القاهره ومجموعها حسب التنسيق وبيكون تقريبا 95%


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (6 أغسطس 2007)

دعوه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أود سؤالك اخي الكريم المهندس وليد عن ان كان بالامكان لشخص قد عمل عملية قلب
> فقد كان قلبه مفتوح بأن يصبح طيارا فهو يحلم بذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا اعرف حقيقيه اذا كان يقبل ام لا من الافضل الذهاب الي الطبيب المعترف به من سلطات الطيران المدني كي يدلك علي الاجابه الصحيحه


----------



## إسلام فؤاد الباز (7 أغسطس 2007)

أولا بحب أشكر المهندس وليد سمير على هذا المجهود الرائع وعندى استفسار بسيط أنا الحمد لله نجحت فى الثا نويه العا مه شعبة رياضيات بمجموع 96.95ونفسى التحق بهندسة الطيرات لو سمحت دلنى على الطريق الصحيح (عاجل)


----------



## إلكترون طيبة (7 أغسطس 2007)

مواضيعك جيدة اريد افطل الكتب عن الطيران وتشرحها


----------



## إلكترون طيبة (7 أغسطس 2007)

من فطلك
يا مهندسنا


----------



## م عدي المعايطه (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بإجراء مقابلة في شركة تصنيع طائرات وقد سألني المهندس المسؤول عدد من الاسئلة كان من ضمنها كيف تستطيع عمل تخطيط لملكنات ال cnc حيث نستطيع ادخالها في عملية انتاج اجزاء من الطائرة بشكل آخر كيف نستطيع القيام بتحديد وقت الانتاج وعدد المنتجات وترتيب الآلات فأرجو مساعدتي في هذا الامر 
كذلك ارجو اعطائي المبادئ في تصنيع اجزاء الطائرة
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 أغسطس 2007)

إسلام فؤاد الباز قال:


> أولا بحب أشكر المهندس وليد سمير على هذا المجهود الرائع وعندى استفسار بسيط أنا الحمد لله نجحت فى الثا نويه العا مه شعبة رياضيات بمجموع 96.95ونفسى التحق بهندسة الطيرات لو سمحت دلنى على الطريق الصحيح (عاجل)



اولا الف مبروك علي النجاح المتميز 
قدم في جامعه القاهره بها قسم لهندسه الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 أغسطس 2007)

إلكترون طيبة قال:


> مواضيعك جيدة اريد افطل الكتب عن الطيران وتشرحها


يوجد كتب كثيره عن الطيران بالمنتدي بقسم الكتب


----------



## foggyman (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم وشكرا جزيلا للجهد المبذول على هذا المنتدى الذي الطلاب العرب المنتسبين و الراغبين بالدخول إلى هذا الفرع الضخم ولكن عندي سؤاتل واحد ونفسي يكون الجواب بصراحة و بصدق أنا طالب هندسة طيران سنة أولى بالجامعة السورية فما رأيك وبصراحة بشهادة هذة الكلية.....


----------



## م.عبدالله بن محمد (10 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...........
اخواني اعضاء المنتدى انا اخوكم طالب هندسة بالملك سعود 
وانقبلت ببعثة من الهيئه العامة للطيران المدني ووزارة التعليم العالي قبل مدة بتخصص ملاحة جوية في جامعات خارج المملكة وخيروني بين دول وهي(امريكا كندا استراليا ايرلندا نيوزلاندا)
مع العلم اني لا اريد امريكا,;كندا ..........
ارجوا لمن عندة علم عن التخصص وعن (المصطلح النجليزي له اي كتخصص جامعي )؟علما باني قمت ببحث عن هذا التخصص ولم احصل على جديد 
والجهة التي وفرت لي هذه البعثة والتخصص لم تفيدني سوا باسم التخصص بالعربي وخيرات الدول 
ارجوا لمن يعرف الكليات او الجامعت التي توفر هذا التخصص؟



ارجوا لمن عنده اي علم او اي معلومة ان يفيدني وباسرع وقت فانا واخواني الذين انقبلوا معي بنفس التخصص لنا سنة متخرجين ولم يقبلونا الا الان منذ سنة ولم يفيدونا باي معلومة تساعدنا على البحث عن هذا المجال ؟ تخصص الملاحة الجوية
لكم مننا خالص الدعاء 
والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## حنظله (10 أغسطس 2007)

الله يجزيكم كل الخير فعلا موقع متميز


----------



## عواصف الإبداع (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## م المصري (16 أغسطس 2007)

تحياتي علي الموضوع الرائع ,,,


----------



## ماهر85 (18 أغسطس 2007)

الله يقويك و نتعلم من خبرتك الممتازة


----------



## رياض ابودعموس (22 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
لاكن عندي استفسار احب ان توضحه لي 
اولا هل عملت في مجال هندسة الطائرات 
اذا عملت اخي العزيز اكيد تعلم انه مهندس وفني الطائرات يعملون ضمن تخصصات اذ لم اكن مخطء وتغير الزمن لكن هكذا كان الوضع على زماني فلماذا يجب على مهندس الطائرات الالمام بكل هاذه المجالات المتنوعة المتعددة وهو في النهاية سيعمل في مجال محدد فمثلا قسم محرك الطائرات لا يتدخل الا بمحرك الطائرة وكذلك قسم الاتصالات والملاحة الجوية وكذلك قسم الكهرباء ويبقى هنالك قسم هيكل الطائرات الذي به تنوع متعدد لاكن لايشمل اتصالات ولاكهرباء ولامحرك كما تعلم سيدي هيكل الطائرات يعنى في الهيدروليك وفي جسم الطائرة وانظمة الحركة فيها وهكذا 
انا هنا اخي اسئل لا اعقب ولاكن احببت ان اوضح تساولي وما سببه


----------



## hatem_toto (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مجهود رائع


----------



## نور صبري (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك مهندس وليد


----------



## حسن محمد صالح (18 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي م/ وليـد

 جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

وكنت أتمنى لو تحدثت عن مواقع دراسة الطيران ومدى أهليتها
ومقدار التكلفه لكلاً منها على حدى.

 مع وافر الشكر والتقدير،،،،،،
أخوك م/حسن محمد صالح


----------



## معاويه (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزا


----------



## ham-nam (25 سبتمبر 2007)

زاك الله خيراو عنا والأستمتاع بعرضك الجميل


----------



## لمياء لامين (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## لمياء لامين (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دعاء7 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
جزاك الله أخي عنا كل خير ولكن اذا سمحت أريد رأيك أو رأي كل من لديه دراية كافية بالجواب على سؤالي أنا فتاة من سوريا أريد أن أدرس هندسة الطيران في جامعة حلب ولكن لا أعرف مدى كفاءة هذه الكليةولا أعرف عن سلبيات دراسة هندسة الطيران بالنسبة لي كفتاة فأرجو الرد


----------



## مكايفر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاااااااااااك الله خير اخى الكريم 

وارجو ان تمدنا بمعلومات عن الاكاديميات الموجوده فى مصر 
وامكانية اخذها مع العلم انا فى قسم ميكانيكا


----------



## مهندس مبتدا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

هل هندسة الطيران((الهياكل و المحركات)) تكون نفس الطيران سؤال ارجو الاجابه عليه


----------



## مهيري المكلا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

هل دراسة هندسة الطيران بالأردن في كلية أو معهد؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندس مبتدا قال:


> هل هندسة الطيران((الهياكل و المحركات)) تكون نفس الطيران سؤال ارجو الاجابه عليه



اخي العزيز هناك فرق بين هندسه الطيران والطيران
دي شئ مختلف لحد كبير


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهيري المكلا (30 أكتوبر 2007)

نريد أسماء جامعات عربية تدرس هندسة طيران وجزاك الله خير:32:


----------



## electrical enginer (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا عالمعلومات


----------



## electrical enginer (8 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع مفيد فعلا


----------



## electrical enginer (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mr_safwt (8 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم اتصالات ما هو الطريق لكى استطيع ان اعمل
كمهندس اتصالات فى مجال الطيران (اى فى اجهزة تحكم واتصالات الطائرة)


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 نوفمبر 2007)

mr_safwt قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم اتصالات ما هو الطريق لكى استطيع ان اعمل
> كمهندس اتصالات فى مجال الطيران (اى فى اجهزة تحكم واتصالات الطائرة)


اخي العزيز بتحصل علي رخصه اسمها basic ودي بتاهلك للعمل في كمهندس اتصالات فى مجال الطيران وبعد كده تحصل علي رخصه without type rating


----------



## ابوعبدالله المصرى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*مصراوى*

_والله يا جماعة معهد طيران امبابة ( الاكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران ) من افضل الاماكن لدراسة هندسة الطيران لان بها نخبة من اساتذة هذا المجال_​


----------



## بازرعه (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك على التحفيز المواضيع الحلوة


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (12 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع 
هذه دورة كاملة فعلا عن هذا المجال الرائع
وأنا ما كنت أعرف عنه سوى أنه ينتج مصلح طيارات وحسب
لكن الان فرق 
جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## عمر البوليز (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن نتعرف و يكون بيننا اتصال؟ 
أنا مهندس حاسوب


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (25 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف الف عافية عالمعلومات 

ومن اجمل التخصصات هندسة الطيران


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 نوفمبر 2007)

electrical enginer قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



العفو واتمني ان تكون استفدت من التوبيك


----------



## الدبلومسي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الدبلومسي قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور



العفو ومنتظر اسئلتك


----------



## م المصري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*جامعات ومدارس الطيران في الوطن العربي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جامعات ومدارس الطيران في الوطن العربي


قسم هندسة الطيران والفضاء بجامعة القاهرة

http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/dept/ar/aer/index.htm


جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بالسعودية – قسم هندسة الطيران

http://engg.kaau.edu.sa/main/HomePage/AE/AE.html

جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا - قسم هندسة الطيران

http://www.sustech.edu/

كلية دبي (لتعليم الطيران)

http://www.dubaicollege.org/

جامعة الفاتح في ليبيا – قسم هندسة الطيران

http://www.alfateh-univ-engg.org/intro/intro.htm

سلطة الطيران المدني الأردني

http://www.jcaa.gov.jo

أكاديمية الطيران الملكية الأردنية

http://www.rjaa.net

كلية الملكة نور للطيران المدني

http://www.qnac.edu.jo/

أكاديمية الشرق الأوسط للطيران في الأردن

http://www.mideastaviation.com/

الموقع الرسمي لجامعة حلب

http://www.alepuniv.shern.net/

قسم هندسة الطيران والفضاء بجامعة القاهرة

http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/dept/ar/aer/index.htm

جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بالسعودية – قسم هندسة الطيران

http://engg.kaau.edu.sa/main/HomePage/AE/AE.html

جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا - قسم هندسة الطيران

http://www.sustech.edu/

كلية دبي (لتعليم الطيران)

http://www.dubaicollege.org/

جامعة الفاتح في ليبيا – قسم هندسة الطيران

http://www.alfateh-univ-engg.org/intro/intro.htm

سلطة الطيران المدني الأردني

http://www.jcaa.gov.jo

أكاديمية الطيران الملكية الأردنية

http://www.rjaa.net

كلية الملكة نور للطيران المدني

http://www.qnac.edu.jo/

أكاديمية الشرق الأوسط للطيران في الأردن

http://www.mideastaviation.com/


الموقع الرسمي لجامعة حلب

http://www.alepuniv.shern.net/

​منقول عن مشاركة للعضو ناصر الخرجي عن م.محمد الدوسري
​


----------



## elmanakhly (12 ديسمبر 2007)

ما مجموع كلية هندسة الطيران ارجوان احد يفيدنى


----------



## م المصري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

elmanakhly قال:


> ما مجموع كلية هندسة الطيران ارجوان احد يفيدنى


 
في اي بلد تريد ؟

و هل تريد كلية حكومية ام مستقلة ؟​


----------



## ابوعبدالله المصرى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*تعديل*

ولا يفوتنا ان نذكر الاكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران 
www.ncato.org
والله انا حزين لان الاكاديمية ما تاخذ حقها اعلاميا مع انها افضل بكثير من مثيلاتها بالوطن العربى​


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

ابوعبدالله المصرى قال:


> ولا يفوتنا ان نذكر الاكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران
> www.ncato.org
> 
> والله انا حزين لان الاكاديمية ما تاخذ حقها اعلاميا مع انها افضل بكثير من مثيلاتها بالوطن العربى​


 
اهلا بأبو عبد الله 

لقد فاتنا بالفعل ادراج الاكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران .... 

و ادعوك لأن تحدثنا علي الاكاديميه .... و مجمل نشاطها 

دمت بخير ​


----------



## م المصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

إلكترون طيبة قال:


> مواضيعك جيدة اريد افطل الكتب عن الطيران وتشرحها


 
تفضل بالدخول علي هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=75706


----------



## سبهان (13 يناير 2008)

افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرآ

انا حاصل على دلوم هندسة هياكل ومحركات ولدي رخصة 
ميكانيا في Airframe & Powerplant 

وارغب في الحصول على بكالوريوس في مجالي تخصصي هذا
هل بامكاني الدراسة في جنوب افريقيا وكم المدة للحصول على 
بكالوريوس وكم تكاليف الدراسة ؟؟
وهل المواد نفسها التي درستها في الدبلوم ام هناك مواد اخر؟؟

افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرآ يااخوان


----------



## ae435 (20 يناير 2008)

*فرصة ممتازة لدراسة الماجستير + مميزات*

يعلن قسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة عن فرص لدراسة الماجستير لغير السعوديين
المميزات : 
1- سكن مجاني
2- مكافاة شهرية مقدارها 540 دولار امريكي
The Aeronautical Engineering Department at King Abdulaziz University is seeking outstanding foreign college graduates to apply for its graduate studies program in the following areas of studies:
•	Aerodynamics
•	Computational Fluid Dynamics
•	Flight Mechanics & Control
•	Propulsion & Combustion
•	Composites & Structures
•	Aircraft Design

Accepted students are supported through the Graduate Assistantship Program. The program provides awarded students with the following:
(1)	Tuition waiver.
(2)	A monthly stipend of 2000 Saudi Riyals ($540). Extra income possible though research projects.
(3)	Housing in the university dorms.

Graduate assistants will be required to actively participate in research projects and other related duties as assigned by the department. Continued support for graduate students depends on their ability to:

1)	Maintain exceptional gradate academic standards.
2)	Perform research related activities.
3)	Maintain a high level of research achievement through participation in authoring and co-authoring of scientific publications.

For Information about the department, its graduate program, and application requirements and procedures please contact the department chairman: …
Aeronautical Engineering Dept. 
King Abdulaziz university 
P O Box 80204 
Jeddah 21589, Saudi Arabia
Email: [email protected]


----------



## م المصري (20 يناير 2008)

خبر رائع و في الاتجاه الصحيح 

طيب مفيش عرض للدكتوراه  

تحياتي


----------



## أأبوعبدالرحمن (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله اخي الف خير على معلوماتك الشيقه

ومزيدا من مواضيعك الحلوه


----------



## صوت الطائرة (30 يناير 2008)

هيدي حسبة برما


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم كم تمتعنا بمواضيعك الممتازة


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم على ما تقدم من مواضيع مؤثرة جدا


----------



## ابوالاسد (16 فبراير 2008)

الله يوفقك ويسعدك ويقضي ربي حوائجك في الدنيا والاخرة قوووول آمين


----------



## ابوالاسد (16 فبراير 2008)

اريد ان اعرف عن المعاهد والاكاديميات التي في جده هل توجد غير اكديمية الامير سلطان 
اجووووووووووووكم انا في اشد الحاجة عن هذه المعلومة


----------



## بي سي (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :-
مساء الخير للجميع :84: 
وشلونكم عساكم بخير 
اخواني الاعزاء:
اود ان استشيركم :20: حسب خبرتكم بهندسة الطيران وعلوم الطيران
عن افضل قسم للطيران واقصد بهذا اني اريد ان ادرس على حساب التعليم العالي بمعنى اخر 
اني انا من يقوم بمخاطبة الجامعة والحصول على القبول النهائي 
والتعليم العالي وضع في موقعه مجموعة من التخصصات والجامعات المعترف بها بالسعودية
وانا دخلت على الموقع ورايت تخصصات تختلف ربمى بالمعنى فما اعلم:18: اي التخصصات التاليه هي الافضل:-0
Aeronautical and Aerospace Engineering TechnologyAeronautical and Astronautical EngineeringAeronautical EngineeringAeronautical Science and EngineeringAerospace EngineeringAerospace Engineering and Information TechnologyAerospace Engineering AstronauticsAerospace Science Engineering
اريد منك ان تتفكروا بالتخصص الافضل .
لان بعض التخصصات عندما ترجمتها بالوافي 
يظهر لي علم الفضاء والطيران والهندسة الطيرانية وغيرها
وكذالك اي الجامعات الامريكية افضل بهذا التخصص :85: 
انا رايت الكثير من الجامعات منها اوهايوا واريزونا ومعهد ماساشوسيتس التكنولوجي:18: 
وغيرها من الجامعات واود ان اعرف افضل جامعة وهل هي على الترتيب لأفضل جامعة بالعالم؟
وانا اريد ان ادخل تخصص شامل للطيران من الالف الى الياء
يعني عام عن هياكل الطائرة والمحركات والتكنولوجياء وغيرها
فأنا ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان.......:77: :12:


----------



## م المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

بي سي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :-
> مساء الخير للجميع :84:
> وشلونكم عساكم بخير
> اخواني الاعزاء:
> ...


اهلا يا بي سي 

لا يوجد تخصص شامل كل شئ من الالف الي الياء ..... و الا ما كانت هناك حاجه الي كلمة تخصصات 

و لكن التخصص الرئيس في مجالنا هو قسم هندسة الطيران التابع لشعبة الهندسة الميكانيكية .... و هو الذي يؤهلك الي ان تتفهم و تدرك طبيعة عمل الطائرة و نظرية الطيران بشكل عام ....... ثم تنطلق لافاق التصميم 

و بالنسبة لاختيار المكان المناسب للدراسة ........ فادعوك لقراءة الموضوع من البداية فسيفيدك ... كما انه يتوقف علي عوامل ....... جوهرها انت يا طويييل العمر 

تحياتي 

تحياتي


----------



## بي سي (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد*



م المصري قال:


> اهلا يا بي سي
> 
> لا يوجد تخصص شامل كل شئ من الالف الي الياء ..... و الا ما كانت هناك حاجه الي كلمة تخصصات
> 
> ...


 
طيب ياطويل العمر الف شكر لك على الرد طيب ابي اسم هندسة الطيران
باللغة الانجليزية وانا اعطيتك كم تخصص او بمعنى اصح كم اسم فما ادري اي اسم هو الاشمل من التخصصات التالية
Aeronautical and Aerospace Engineering Technology
او
Aerospace Engineering
او
aeronautical engineering
ايهن هندسة طيرن وهل يختلف المسمى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانظر الى مشاركتي السابقة يامهندس المصري لتجد الكثير 
انا هذا قصدي لان كل قسم له معنى
ارجوا الرد لي ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان..........:84:


----------



## م المصري (22 فبراير 2008)

يا اخي الفاضل .... بي سي ​ 
اذا كنت علي اعتاب انهاء المرحله الثانوية ..... و تنوي ان تصبح مهندس طيران ​ 
فعليك تقديم اوراقك الي جامعة القاهرة ....... قسم هندسة الطيران (علي سبيل المثال)​ 
http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/dept/ar/aer/index.htm​ 
اما عن المسميات فلا تشغل بالك بها ........ فكلها تدل علي مجال علمي واحد ​ 
و ان كان هناك بعض التخصصات المتعلقة بالطيران ..... يتم تدريسها في بعض الكليات كأقسام تقع منبثقه من الاسم الكبير ...... هندسة الطيران ​ 
و اسمح لي ان اشرح لك الموضوع ببساطه ​ 
اذا كنت تريد ان تحمل لقب مهندس طيران ... و ان تتفهم نظريات الطيران و كيف هذا الجسم المعدني يحلق في الهواء ..... و يناور ..... و يقلع و يهبط ...... و كيف تصمم الجسم الخارجي له ...... ثم تغوص فهما في محركات الطائرات و الصواريخ ........ فما عليك الا بقسم هندسة الطيران 
Aeronautical and Aerospace Engineering​ 
http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/facts/en/departments.htm​ 
و في هذه الحالة ستصبح مهندس طيران (رسمي و معتمد)​ 
هناك تخصصات اخري متعلقة بالطيران و رغم اهميتها الفائقه .... الا ان المهندس المتخصص بها لا يمكن اعتماده مهندس طيران ....... و انما مهندس متخصص بمجال مساعد في مجال الطيران ​ 
فمثلا ...... الاجهزة الالكترونية علي الطائرة ........ مجال طويل و عريض ...... يتخصص فيه بعض مهندسي الالكترونيات .... فيتحولون فيما بعد الي مهندسي افيونكس avionics ​ 
و اليك بعض المواضيع من هذا النوع ​ 
مواضيع الرادار و الـ Avionics​ 
اذا فلربما .... اثناء بحثك عن كليات الطيران الاجنبية ...... تجد قسما يسمي avionics تحت بند هندسة طيران ........ و هو في الحقيقة قسم الكترونيات متعلق بالطائرات ...... لكن لا يمكن ان يكون هذا خريجي هذا القسم ....... مهندسي طيران ​ 
اذا باختصار ...... لتصبح مهندس طيران ........ يجب ان تلتحق بالقسم الرئيس و هو 
Aeronautical and Aerospace Engineering​ 
و لتسهيل الموضوع ...... اقرأ الموضوع و ابحث عن المواد التي يدرسها طالب الطيران .... ثم ادخل علي تلك المسميات للأقسام التي تظهر لك اثناء بحثك ....و قارن بين المواد ...... ​ 
و لا تتوقف كثيرا عند المسميااات ​ 
طول الله عمرك اخي الفاضل و بانتظار اي تساؤل آخر ....... و تحيااتي
​


----------



## بي سي (24 فبراير 2008)

طيب الف شكر لك 
ولكن كم درجة اختبار التوفل الي يقبلونه؟؟؟؟
يعنى اذا انا ابي اقدم لاي جامعة 
هل هم يختبروني او انا اختبر بمعهد وارسل لهم ورقة الاختبار......


----------



## النسر النارى (2 مارس 2008)

المهندس / إسماعيل ـ هندسة كهربائية 
هل يمكن يا أخى دارسة الطيران عن بعد أو عن طريق الإنترنت ـ لو كانت الإجابة بنعم فأرسل لى مواقع الجامعات التى تقدم هذه الخدمة
وشكراً


----------



## الطيار الواعد (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان ادرس في كندا؟؟؟؟؟؟(طيار كابتن)
بس ممكن شوية معلومات عن الاكاديميات الموجودة هنااااااااك او مواقعها؟؟؟​


----------



## مهندس قسامي (16 مارس 2008)

*قل ما تعرف لا ما تظـــن ::.*

 .:: بسم الله الرحـــمن الرحيم::.
::. السلام علـــــــــيكم ورحمة الـــله ::.
يا إخوان أريد أن أستفسر عن دراسة الهندسة في( سـوريا ). هل تعليمها قوي أم ضعيف حيث أنه بالعربية . 
 كذلك ، هل باستطاعة مهندس الطيران أن يفك شيفرة طائرة الاستطلاع ( طائرة تجسس بدون طيار).
أرجو الإفادة بما تعرفون فقط .. وألف ( شكرا) لكــم يا إخوان ::..

حامل اللـــواء/ أبو أسامة ( مهندس القسام ).


----------



## سبهان (22 مارس 2008)

هل جامعة الزرقا بالاردن تمنح شهادة بمجال هندسة الطيران ؟

علما ان لدي دبلو بهندسة الطيران وكيف تتم معدلته من قبلها ارجو افادتي لانني بصراحه

دخلت على موقعها بالانترنت ولم اجد اجابه شافيه؟؟


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

ممكن احصل على مواقع على الانتر نت لتدريس الطيران او مدارس تدريب الطيران


----------



## الطيار الليبي (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن احصل على افضل اكاديميات الطيران في العالم وارخصها


----------



## الطيار الليبي (31 مارس 2008)

هذا موقع اكاديمية الطيران في الفلبين وتكلف 27000 

دولار


----------



## الطيار الليبي (31 مارس 2008)

http://www.aaa-flying-college.com/flight-training.html


----------



## الطيار الليبي (31 مارس 2008)

مرحبا بك يااخ م المصري


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

اخي الفاضل .... الطيار الليبي 

اهلا بك ..... 

الرجاء انشاء موضوع خاص لوضع مشاركاتك التي تبتعد عن اهداف الموضوع ..... نظرا لأن هذا الموضوع مخصص فقط للهدف المنشئ من اجله 

لقد تم انشاء موضوع بعنوان "الطيار الليبي يرحب بكم " علي هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86118.html

و تم نقل المشاركات اليه 

اتمني ان يعجبك​


تقبل تحياتي .....


----------



## عبدالرحمن درهم (8 أبريل 2008)

*الي طالب هندسة طيران في اوكرانيا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة​هل بايمكاني ان ادرس دبلوم افيونكس كم تكلفة الدراسة وكيف بايمكاني الحصول علي القبول
​


----------



## حدي نظر (8 أبريل 2008)

يعطي العافيه اخوي بس عندي سؤالين
1. تقدر الكليه او المعهد او .... ان توفر لي الوظيفه ؟؟؟ او لازم تون جنسيتي كنديه اذا كنت بدرس بكندا ؟؟

2. هل الوشم الـ tattoo يعيق نجاح الفحص الطبي ؟؟

اطب المنى ....


----------



## انور2006 (10 أبريل 2008)

*عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ اجل*

اخ م / وليد
سلام 

ارجو ان تمدني بمعلومات كافية عن كليات هندسة وعلوم الطيران في الوطن العربي والعالم المتاحة لكل الجنسيات من غير تمييز وذلك لاني اريد ان الحق اخي الاصغر بكلية لهندسة الطيران ثم رخصة الطيران 
ولك الود


----------



## حدي نظر (11 أبريل 2008)

حدي نظر قال:


> يعطي العافيه اخوي بس عندي سؤالين
> 1. تقدر الكليه او المعهد او .... ان توفر لي الوظيفه ؟؟؟ او لازم تون جنسيتي كنديه اذا كنت بدرس بكندا ؟؟
> 
> 2. هل الوشم الـ tattoo يعيق نجاح الفحص الطبي ؟؟
> ...


 
^
^
^
اتمنى من الاعضاء الكرام الرد على اسئلتي في اقرب وقت وشكرا​


----------



## عبدالرحمن درهم (11 أبريل 2008)

*هندسة الطيرن ماليزيا*

:56:السلام عليكم 
اذافي الامكان حد يفيدني عن دراسة هندسة الطيران في ماليزيا
اسم الجامعة مع تكاليف الدراسة


----------



## م المصري (12 أبريل 2008)

أخي الفاضل ادعوك لدخول هذا الموضوع و تصفحه ستجد فيه ان شاء الله معلومات كافية 
لمن يريد دراسه الطيران .... و جولة في كليات و معاهد تدريس الطيران ‏
كما اسمح لي ان ادمج موضوعك هذا في ذات الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (12 أبريل 2008)

حدي نظر قال:


> يعطي العافيه اخوي بس عندي سؤالين
> 1. تقدر الكليه او المعهد او .... ان توفر لي الوظيفه ؟؟؟ او لازم تون جنسيتي كنديه اذا كنت بدرس بكندا ؟؟
> 
> 2. هل الوشم الـ tattoo يعيق نجاح الفحص الطبي ؟؟
> ...


 
هلا اخبرتني ما شكل الـ tattoo و ما مكانه ..... فهذه المعلومات غاية في الاهمية لتقييم مدي امكانية عبورك الكشف الطبي :73::73::73::73::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83:


----------



## حدي نظر (12 أبريل 2008)

م المصري قال:


> هلا اخبرتني ما شكل الـ tattoo و ما مكانه ..... فهذه المعلومات غاية في الاهمية لتقييم مدي امكانية عبورك الكشف الطبي :73::73::73::73::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83:


 

الـ tatoo عباره عن كلمه في اعلى الظهر ولكني افكر في عمل tattoo آخر عباره عن كلمه في الذراع ( على طول الذراع ) 

الرجاء تحديد اي نوع من الاثنين هو الذي يسمح بنجاح الكشف الطبي من انواع الـtattoo اللي في جسمي او اللي افكر في وضعه ..... 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## انور2006 (12 أبريل 2008)

الاخ العزيز م المصري
ارجو مدي بمعلومات دراسة ((هندسة )) الطيران اين ؟ وكيف ؟ وبكم ة؟ ولكم من الزمن ؟ مع الاحاطة بان المعلومات التي قدمتها طيبة وهي عن (كيف تصبح طيارا) وانا اريد اجابة ل ( كيف تصبح مهندس طيران ) بعيدا عن القيادة 
ولك الود خالصا


----------



## م المصري (12 أبريل 2008)

انور2006 قال:


> الاخ العزيز م المصري
> ارجو مدي بمعلومات دراسة ((هندسة )) الطيران اين ؟ وكيف ؟ وبكم ة؟ ولكم من الزمن ؟ مع الاحاطة بان المعلومات التي قدمتها طيبة وهي عن (كيف تصبح طيارا) وانا اريد اجابة ل ( كيف تصبح مهندس طيران ) بعيدا عن القيادة
> ولك الود خالصا


 
اهلا بك يا انور 

الموضوع الذي بين يديك الان و الذي تشرف بمشاركتك هو موضوع مخصص لأين يمكنك دراسة الطيران لتصبح مهندسا 

ارجو منك ان تتصفحه رغم تعدد صفحاته فبه الكثير و العديد من المعلومات و البيانات عن كليات داخل و خارج الوطن العربي 

في حالة تعذرك في الوصول الي مرادك بعد قراءة الموضوع ...

اكتب فقط الدول و الكليات و اي معلومات لم يتناولها هذا الموضوع بحيث يمكنني انا و زملائي الاعضاء .... مساعدتك بما لدينا ... 

لك تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (12 أبريل 2008)

حدي نظر قال:


> الـ tatoo عباره عن كلمه في اعلى الظهر ولكني افكر في عمل tattoo آخر عباره عن كلمه في الذراع ( على طول الذراع )
> 
> الرجاء تحديد اي نوع من الاثنين هو الذي يسمح بنجاح الكشف الطبي من انواع الـtattoo اللي في جسمي او اللي افكر في وضعه .....
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 
في رأيي الشخصي .... اعتقد ان التاتتو علي الظهر اوقع و يمكن به عبور الكشف الطبي 

اما علي الذراع فهو مخيف و ربما يؤدي الي افزاع الطبيب فتسقط في الكشف الطبي 

هل فكرت ان تضعه علي الفخذ ...


----------



## حدي نظر (12 أبريل 2008)

م المصري قال:


> في رأيي الشخصي .... اعتقد ان التاتتو علي الظهر اوقع و يمكن به عبور الكشف الطبي
> 
> اما علي الذراع فهو مخيف و ربما يؤدي الي افزاع الطبيب فتسقط في الكشف الطبي
> 
> هل فكرت ان تضعه علي الفخذ ...


 

شكرا على الرد اخوي 

بس ما فكرت ابدا ان احطه ع الفخذ لاني اريده في الذراع !!!

بس انت قلت في رأيي الشخصي اعتقد وانا ما ابي ان اسوي شي يحرمني من دراسه الطيران لان هذا الشي هو حلمي من ايام الطفوله فارجو التأكد من الموضوع اذا لم يكن هناك ازعاج او تكليف ...

و شكرا مره اخرى

في سؤال صغير : ممكن تقول لي انت ليش معصب وزعلان لما عرفت ان عندي تاتوو؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## م المصري (12 أبريل 2008)

حدي نظر قال:


> شكرا على الرد اخوي
> 
> بس ما فكرت ابدا ان احطه ع الفخذ لاني اريده في الذراع !!!
> 
> ...


 
لست متعصبا و لا زعلان .... فقط امازحك اخي الكريم 

بصراحه لا اعلم مدي تأثير الوشم علي الاختبار الطبي 

لكن ان شاء الله تحقق امنيتك 

لم تحياتي


----------



## حدي نظر (13 أبريل 2008)

م المصري قال:


> لست متعصبا و لا زعلان .... فقط امازحك اخي الكريم
> 
> بصراحه لا اعلم مدي تأثير الوشم علي الاختبار الطبي
> 
> ...


 

شكرا اخي الكريم 

على المجهود الرائع ..... اتمنى لو اي احد من الاعضاء الكرام يعرف او تصله معلومه عن هذا الشيء

يعطيني خبر :84::7:

ولكم جزيل الشكر :56:


----------



## حدي نظر (17 أبريل 2008)

سلام عليكم ..
ياليت بس لو تذكر جميع الاكاديميات او .... اللي في كندا و تحديدا فانكوفر 
و المواقع الالكترونيه تبعهم ...
ولكم جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## م المصري (17 أبريل 2008)

بعض المعلومات عن الدراسه في كندا 



> .
> .
> . Toronto Airways :icon_g11:
> 
> ...


----------



## م المصري (17 أبريل 2008)

و هذه هي موقع الاكاديمية التي طلبت 

http://www.vancouverhomestayagency.com/vancouver.html

و هذا موقعها باللغه العربية 

http://www.vancouverhomestayagency.com/vancouver-ar.html

و يبدو يا اخي الكريم انها معنية فقط بتوفير سبل الحياة و الاقامة للطالب العربي في كندا .... 

و ليست اكاديميه بالمعني المعروف ..... و لم اجد ما يدل علي اشارة لدراسة الطيران بها 

عموما هذا موقع دراسة اللغه الانجليزيه التابع لنفس الاكاديميه او هذه الهيئه ... 

http://www.studyvancouvercanada.com/arabic.html

تحياتي


----------



## حدي نظر (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخوي على المعلومات ....
انا حاليا في كندا و لازلت ادرس اللغه و عندي فيز طالب 
يعني هذه الاكاديميات ما تطلب توفل بس المهم فهم وتحدث .....
وهل هناك صعوبه في قبول الطالب السعودي او توظيفه ؟؟
لان تعرف المشاكل وخاصه للسعوديين...
وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

حدي نظر قال:


> مشكور اخوي على المعلومات ....
> انا حاليا في كندا و لازلت ادرس اللغه و عندي فيز طالب
> يعني هذه الاكاديميات ما تطلب توفل بس المهم فهم وتحدث .....
> وهل هناك صعوبه في قبول الطالب السعودي او توظيفه ؟؟
> ...


 

بما انك في كندا فانت اقرب لمنبع المعلومات اكثر منا بكثير 

و بصراحه شديده لا توجد عندي فكره عن ما تتحدث عنه لكن من واقع بعض المعارف و العلاقات .... لا مشكله ابدا في الدراسه للطالب السعودي او العربي عموما ....... و بالنسبة للتوظيف يركزون علي الكفاءه بغض النظر عن الجنسية طالما انك تعيش حياة عاديه دون اي ممارسة نشاطات اخري 
هذا ما لدي .... و بالتوفيق


----------



## رائد البغدادي (22 أبريل 2008)

اخي مهندس وليد مجهود كبير وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وموضوع شيق


----------



## مايكل منير (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا اوي اخي الكريم علي هذه المعلومات الغالية
انا الان طالب باخر سنة بالثانوية العامة بمصر
و اريد ان التحق باحدي كليات الطيران المدني بمصر او باي دولة
ممكن نصيحة من حضرتك ؟؟
و ممكن اضيفك علي الهوت ميل او الــيـاهــو ؟؟؟

شكر جزيلا


----------



## م المصري (3 مايو 2008)

مايكل منير قال:


> شكرا اوي اخي الكريم علي هذه المعلومات الغالية
> انا الان طالب باخر سنة بالثانوية العامة بمصر
> و اريد ان التحق باحدي كليات الطيران المدني بمصر او باي دولة
> ممكن نصيحة من حضرتك ؟؟
> ...


اهلا مايكل 

لو انك تدرس مواد الرياضيات في الثانويه العامه .... فيمكنك الالتحاق بكلية الهندسه جامعة القاهرة ثم الالتحاق بقسم الطيران و الفضاء بها 

اما اذا فضلت كلية بمصاريف ..... فمعهد امبابه ..... او اكادمية الطيران المدني 

في هذا الموضوع العديد من الروابط لمواقع هذه الكليات و غيرها .... تصفحه في عنايه 

و لك تحياتي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز مايكل اذا كنت تريد ان تصبح طيار مدني فعليك باكادميه الطيران المدني بمطار 6اكتوبر 
اما اذا كنت تريد ان تصبح مهندس طيران فكما تفضل اخي الحبيب المصري


----------



## مايكل منير (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وليد علي هذه النصيحة الغالية 
و اتمني علي ان ابقي علي اتصال بيك

و شكرا يا م المصري ايضا علي نصيحتك الغالية
و انا بالقعل بقسم علمي رياضة 
و اتمني ان اصبح طيار مدني و ليس مهندس طيران
شكرا جزيلا لكما
و اعتبروني اخوكم الصغير !! (-:


----------



## م أيمن محمد (12 مايو 2008)

*لكل مهندس طيران*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


انا اخوكم ايمن محمد مهندس كهربائي :67:حديث التخرج من جامعه أم القرى بمكه المكرمه (السعوديه) 

حاب أكمل الدراسه بس ف هندسه الطيران وجسمي ووزني وطولي معتدلين الحمدلله 

والأخ سمير ذكر انو ف باكستان الدراسه رخيصه ... فإذا كان ممكن نتواصل ع الإيميل يابشمهندس وأي احد عندو خلفيه عن الموضوع ليوضحلي تكاليف الدراسه في الخارج وفي الداخل :11:



شاكر ومقدر مقدما

أخوكم / م.أيمن محمد


----------



## هندسة الطيران أملي (15 مايو 2008)

*أرغب بالتحليق بهندسة الطيران*

أهلا وسهلا بكم........... أنا أخوكم الجديدة إلى عائلتكم لقبت نفسي بههندسة الطيران أمنيتي لأنه حقيقة لم يبقَ شعلة أمل إلا في هذا المجال فأنا أحلم في دراسة الهندسة بها مذ سمعتُ عنها من أصدقائي في المدرسة مع العلم بأنني طالب في المرحلة الثانوية ولكن تفكيري في المستقبل دفعني لاختيار دبي لتكون مهد مستقبلي القادم فأرجو من كل عضو أن ينصحني ويرشدني ويخبرني بأنني قد اخترت الاختيار الصحيح لأكون على هدى ويقين مع العلم بأنني سأضع نصيحته نصب عيني لتكون منارتي في الطريق الضبابي في حياتي غير واضحة المعالم فأرجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع ويستطيع أن يقدم لي النصيحة المفيدة أن يقدمها لي مدعمة بالحجج والبراهين وهل هي حياة الغربة صعبة كما نسمع أم لا. أعلم بأنني أصبحت ضيف ثقيلة ولكن لا تلوموني لأنة في الأخير مستقبلي وبصيص أملي فلم يبق لي إلا الأمل في هذا التخصص (هندسة الطيران)..... وهل الدراسة في الإمارات وبالتحديد ((دبي)) ممتازةأخوكم التائه في هذا المجال والذي ينتظر المساعدة منكم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليك أخي 
ومرحبا بك معنا . . . كن واثقا ان أغلب الذين ترى أسماءهم هنا مرو بما تمر به الآن و أن أغلبنا قد صدم في حياته بحب جارف لهذا العالم . . .ببعض الجهد فقط وتوفيق كبير من الله تمكنا من دراسة بعض الجوانب من هذا العلم . . . 
أنا( و أعوذ بالله منها) شخصيا سطرت لهذه الدراسة من الثانوية و لأن دافعي لدراسة الطيران كان الحب فقد تفوقت على الكثير من زملائي في المعهد رغم أن منهم من كان يفوقني إقبالا على المذاكرة . . .
أما عن الغربة فقد قال الشافعي

مافي المقام لـــــذي عـقل وذي أدب ==== من راحة فدع الاوطان واغــــــــترب

سافر تجـــــــد عوضا عمــــن تفارقه ==== وانصب فان لذيذ العيش في النصب

إنـــــــــــي رأيت وقوف الماء يفسده ==== إن ساح طاب وإن لم يجر لم يطـــب 

والاسد لولا فراق الأرض ما افترست ==== والسهم لولا فراق القوس لم يصـب

والشمس لو وقفـــت في الفلك دائمة ==== لملها الناس من عجم ومن عـــــرب 

والتبر كالترب ملــــــــــقى في اماكنه ==== والعود في ارضه نوع من الحطــب


----------



## هندسة الطيران أملي (15 مايو 2008)

مشكور لقد أبهرتني من هذا الردّ الجميل والمبدع في إسلوبه
ولكن فضولي يدفعني لمعرفة شيء وهو:
هل أنت مهندس طيران أم طيار؟
وعلى هذا الرد الذي سأتخده دستور حياتي المستقبلية أشكرك مرة أُخرى
شكراً((شيراد الجزائر)).


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عليك أن تستخير و تستشير أكثر . . . ولن تخيب بإذن الله
أما عن أخيك شيراد . . .
فإسمي عادل و أنا تقني سام في الطيران تخصص هياكل
أزاول دراسات المهندس بمعهد الطيران بالبليدة -الجزائر . . . 
المهم إبحث أكثر وستجد المعهد الذي يأوي آمالك مثلنا أوت البليدة شطرا من أحلامي . . .


----------



## engineer71 (19 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طموح الهندسة (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ويسعدني انا ارا مواضيعكم الشيقه واشكركم على التوضيح والارشاد ممكن سوال اين تكون هذه الدراسه في اي دولة وما اسم الجامعه او المعهد وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## طموح الهندسة (25 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع 
ولاكن اين تكون هذه الدراسه وكم تكلفتها وهل تشمل السكن


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (1 يونيو 2008)

جزااااااااااااكم الله خير على مجهودك


----------



## هيبة طائر (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ,,,, ماشاء الله على هذه المعلومات القيمة يامهندس وليد سمير ولجميع الاعضاء المشاركين 
لكن ارغب منك الافادة بخصوص اني ارغب دراسة هندسة الطيران في باكستان مع العلم اني باكستاني الجنسية فهل دراسة هندسة الطيران في باكستان معتمدة دوليا وخاصة في المملكة وممكن تذكروا لي بعض المعاهد او الكليات لاني بحثت ولم اجد شي ارجوووكم افيدوني لاني سفري قريب مع ذكر التكاليف شكرا يا احبابي ولمهندس وليد سمير

ولكم مني دعاء وشكر وثناء وحفاوة ,,,,


----------



## mmaee87 (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور.


----------



## fullbank (5 يوليو 2008)

*سؤال عن هندسة الطيران في مصر*

انا عايز اسال عن هندسة الطيران في مصر وخاصة معهد امبابة هل يوجد فيه تخصص هندسة تكنولوجيا اتصالات الطائرات او (الكترونيات الطائرات) ولا بس هندسة ميكانيكا الطائرات

وانا عايز اسال مدى شهرة هذه المعهد في الشرق الاوسط وغيرها من البلدان

وانا بدي اعرف مدى اعتراف بريطانيا في هذا المعهد لاني سمعت عن هذا المعهد كثير


----------



## Eng_Bandar (8 يوليو 2008)

> هيبة طائر قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم ,,,, ماشاء الله على هذه المعلومات القيمة يامهندس وليد سمير ولجميع الاعضاء المشاركين
> ...


 
تفضل أخي هذا الرابط ادخل وشوف الجامعات المتعرفة من قبل السعودية 
http://wwww.mohe.gov.sa/Arabic/Pages/default.aspxhttp://app.mohe.gov.sa/education/Index.aspx
ادخل على الجامعات الموصى بها ثم ادخل اسم الدولة بعدها ترى الجامعات التي تقبلها السعودية و الله يوفقك :73:


----------



## المهندس الصعيدى (13 يوليو 2008)

انا فى كليه هندسه ونفسى ادخل معهد مصر للطيران بس عايز اعرف ايه شروطه


----------



## احمد توفيق محمد (25 يوليو 2008)

*استفسار عن المعهد العالى للطيران امبابه -الجيزة*

الاخوة المهندسين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ​اود معرفة معلومات عن المعهد العالى للطيران بامبابة
وما فرص تعيين الخريجين؟ وذلك قبل يوم الإثنين القادم لمساعدتى فى التنسيق
ولكم جزيل الشكر
احمد توفيق​


----------



## بى ون (27 يوليو 2008)

بص انا فى المعهد ده ومش عاجبنى انا خلصت اعدادى وهاحول اى جامعة خاصة محترمة انا مش مرتاح فيه خالص بص بالنسبة للدراسة هى تمام معظم الدكاترة من هندسة القاهرة وكويسين بس لو انت عايز كمان تعيش حياتك مش هاتعرف فى المعهد ده اناقولت لو على الدراسة ممكن الاقى دراسة حلوة فى حتة تانى وكمان اعرف اعيش حياتى 

انا والله ماكنتش بطيق اقعد فيه خالص انا مش بكرهك فيه بس هى دى الحقيقة المعهد دراسة بس لكن حياة لا وهما 5 سنين فانت شوف وقرر براحتك وانا *****ى mahmed5005************* لو عايز اى حاجة


----------



## بى ون (27 يوليو 2008)

انا هوت ميل


----------



## بى ون (27 يوليو 2008)

انا قصدى على معهد هندسة الطيران فى مصر بامبابة و*****ى mahmed5005 هوت ميل


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> ان شاء الله سوف اتكلم عن الكشف الطبي وكيفيه فحص الطلاب


كيف يتم فحص الطلاب


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة المعهد جامد مش عايز الطلاب تلعب ولا تصاحب بنات واحسن حاجة هناك ان اعدادى مثلا تتكون من 800 طالب و13 طالبة


----------



## @نشوى@ (8 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

مرحبا يااخوانا انا عندي سؤال @ان شهادتي من سنة 1426هـ وجمدت ماقدمت في الجامعه وهسي انا في السعوديه ونازله السودان وحابه اقدم هندسة طيران وماعارفه حيقبلوني بشهادتي ولا لازم اقدم اختبار قدرات ؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو افادتي


----------



## محمد يونس العمري (21 أبريل 2009)

اريد ان اعرف تكلفة دراسة الطيران في فرنس او روسيا و كم التكلفة بالدولار


----------



## جوال متنق (2 مايو 2009)

والله يا عمري انت انا مسجل بس عشان هالموضوع والشكر كله لك ومن ثم على الاداره الي استضافت عضويتك المميزه 

وعندي كذا سؤال ياليت تتفرغ لنا شوي 

والله يجزاك الف خير يا استاذنا الكبير 

وانا من هواياتي الطيران 

لكن انا محتار طيران حربي ولا تجاري


ياليت تنصحوني


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 مايو 2009)

جوال متنق قال:


> والله يا عمري انت انا مسجل بس عشان هالموضوع والشكر كله لك ومن ثم على الاداره الي استضافت عضويتك المميزه
> 
> وعندي كذا سؤال ياليت تتفرغ لنا شوي
> 
> ...



بين الطيار الحربي (مقاتلات) والطيار المدني، الفرق بسيط وأسس الطيران واحده ولو أن الأفضلية للطيار الحربي من حيث قدرته على الطيران في الطائرات المدنية نظراً لوجود نفس الأجهزة والفرق هو أنه في الطائرات الحربية هناك عصا تحكم لقيادة الطائرة وفي المدنية يوجد المقود لقيادتها .

وعلى العكس نجد أن الطيار المدني يستصعب علية قيادة الطائرات الحربية المقاتلة لأسباب عدة منها : ضرورة الحصول على دورات خاصة لكل طائرة حربية، سرعتها العالية، كفاءة الطيار يجب أن تكون عالية (لأنه حتى الطيارين العسكريين ليس بالضرورة أن يكونوا كلهم حربيين).

طبعاً المتعة في الطيران كانت في طيران المقاتلات بكل ما تعنيه كلمة متعه، وكانت هناك أيضاً خطورة لكثرة تمارين القتال بين الطائرات، لكن الطيران المدني يتميز بسلاسته وراحة الطيار بركوب طائرته المدنية على عكس الطيار الحربي الذي يلبس لبساً خاصاً ضيقاً ( G-suit ) كذلك قناع الأوكسجين.

والطيران المدني يتميز بكثرة علوم الطيران فيه وكثرة أنظمته، لكنه أريح وأفضل من طيران المقاتلات لعدة أسباب منها: الابتعاد عن تمارين المقاتلات الروتينية والخطرة، السفر لمناطق جديدة، طموح الطيار لا ينتهي بقيادة نوع واحد من الطائرات لذا تجده يبحث عن الفرصة لترقية نفسه للطائرة الأفضل،


----------



## alhayate10 (6 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية على المواضيع القيمة و الجديدة


----------



## جواد البطوش (9 مايو 2009)

مرحبا انا جواد البطوش حاب اعرف شوي عن مشكلة كلية الطيران


----------



## The Last Samurai (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الى حضرات الاعضاء والى كل المتواجين تحياتي الكم 
اني عراقي واريد ادخل معهد طيران بمصر
هل يقبلون بطلاب عراقيين وكم القسط ؟
وسؤالي الثاني انا البس نضارات بس بدرجه خفيفه يعني اكدر اجتاز الاختبار ....و اكو عمليات ليزريه لترجيع النضر 6\6 ؟؟؟؟
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير 
The Last Samurai


----------



## The Last Samurai (21 مايو 2009)

بعد أذنكم نسيت سؤال الخ اذا قبلوني بمعهد طيران بمصري والله وفقنا واتخرجت اكدر اتوضف ب مطار القاهره وكم اجره الطيار بالساعه ؟؟؟ في مطار القاهره ؟؟؟ 

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## طيااار باااذن الله (30 مايو 2009)

سلام عليكم
حبيت اسال كيف ادرس الطيران المدني وهل يوجد بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه ام اسافر الى الخارج وهل ادرس على حسابي الخاص ام على نسبت دراستي الثانويه وكيف اسجل في الدراسه الرجاء الرد سريعا لكي اسجل


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 مايو 2009)

طيااار باااذن الله قال:


> سلام عليكم
> حبيت اسال كيف ادرس الطيران المدني وهل يوجد بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه ام اسافر الى الخارج وهل ادرس على حسابي الخاص ام على نسبت دراستي الثانويه وكيف اسجل في الدراسه الرجاء الرد سريعا لكي اسجل



اخي العزيز يوجد باول الموضوع الرد علي كل مايدور بذهنك 
اما بالنسبه للسعوديه حقيقه لا اعلم بس اعتقد ان هناك اماكن للتدريب علي الطيران


لتكون طياراً بأذن الله فيجب أن تتوفر فيك الشروط التاليه:

1-تكلم وكتابة وقراءة وفهم اللغة الانكليزية
2-ان لايقل العمر عن 17 سنة
3- ان يكون اجتاز الفحص الطبي

4- اللياقةالطبيه . ( سليم النظر -طول مقبول ومتناسب مع الوزن -خالي من الأمراض)
5- اللغة الانجليزيه. ( متمكن من اللغة الانجليزيه وهذا الشرط ألزامي في جميع مجالات الطيران )
6- المقدرة على الطيران .(شرط مهم جداً حيث من الممكن أن يكون الشخض متمكن من
اللغة الانجليزيه ومتفوق في علوم الطيران ولكن ليست لديه المقدره فهذا لايستطيع أن
يكون طياراً بكل تأكيد وهناك أختبار لمعرفة مقدرة المتقدم للطيران من ضمن أختبارات
القبول وهذا الأختبار مهم جداً وتؤخذ نتائجه بعين الأعتبار وخصوصاً في الكليات والمعاهد
الحكومية .
7- العلوم التطبيقيه مثل الفيزياء والرياضيات ( لايجب عليك أن تكون متمكن في هذه العلوم ولكن
يجب أن تكون لديك فكره عن ببعض التطبيقات المستخدمه في مجال الطيران وبمعنى أخر لا
يتم دراسه هذه العلوم كدراسة التخصص بقدر مايتم توظيفها لخدمة مجال الطيران) .

ولو عند حضرتك استفسار تفضل بوضعه وانا معاك


----------



## The Last Samurai (15 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم على عدم الرد
وهذا من ذوقكم فقط


----------



## طيار حربي (20 يونيو 2009)

ممكن اسال عن الطيران العسكري وشروطه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يونيو 2009)

اشكر مهندسنا وليد سمير ولكن نريدك عن تحدثا عن مهنة مهندس طيران باستفاضه


----------



## شامي حليوة (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول وفقك الله


----------



## سيدي الطيب (30 يونيو 2009)

*ولكن*

السلام عليكم 
مالم أفهمه حتى الآن يا أخي هو 
هل تستطيع دراسة الطيران مباشرة بعد حصولك على شهادة الباكالوريا أو يجب الدراسة في الجامعة أولا
أفدني يا أخي بعلم يقين
شكرا لك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (6 يوليو 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## kemo11211 (7 يوليو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax alot


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل
وفقك الله


----------



## eng.mero19 (11 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا ووجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عيون الامل (13 يوليو 2009)

اان طالبة جزائرية عام 2010 ساقوم باجتياز شهادة البكالوريا للمرة الثانية و لكن اريد ان اسالكم عن الشعبة الازمة لدراسة هندسة طيران مع العلم انني ادرس شعبة علوم تجريبية و ما هو المعدل الازم كي استطيع الالتحاق بهذا التخصص و الجامعات التي تدرس


----------



## عيون الامل (13 يوليو 2009)

ارجوكم راسلوني على البريد الالكتروني التالي [email protected] انا في الانتطار تقبلوا فائق احتراماتي


----------



## 2l bob (14 يوليو 2009)

انا من مصر و خلصت ثاناوية عامة بس مستني النتيجة انا جبت 96% في تانية ثانوي و عايز اكون مهندس طيران و عايز اعرف التفاصيل مثل السعر


----------



## 2l bob (14 يوليو 2009)

و في حاجة كمان انا سمعت ان مهندسين الطيران مشلأين شغل هل داه صحيح ؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يوليو 2009)

عيون الامل قال:


> ارجوكم راسلوني على البريد الالكتروني التالي [email protected] انا في الانتطار تقبلوا فائق احتراماتي



اختي العزيزه اي استفسار ممكن حضرتك تضعيه في هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله سوف نحاول تلبيه طلبك مساعدتك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز ده رزق خد بالاسباب واسعي وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك


----------



## يوسف ابراهيم الحصر (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله اول شي حاب اقولكم اني جديد في منتداكم هذا الرائع وعندي شويت اسئله وافكار ابغكم تساعدوني فيها وجزكم الله خير 
انا متخرج من الثانوية وابغى ادرس صيانه هياكل ومحركات الطيران كثير ناس قالولي مالك الا الاردن ونويت على الاردن لدرجة اني رحت اسجل في اليوم هذا اللي رحت اسجل فيه خشيت المنتدى خط الطيران ولقيت واحد من الشباب كاتب موضوع الفلبين نفس اسعار الاردن وكنسلت التسجيل ورجعت البيت وبعد كدا نحذف الموضوع مدري مين حذفو المهم ما قدرت اتوصل معاهم المهم انا اليوم عندكم ابغى منكم مساعده مدراس اكاديميات الفلبين واسعارها كيف وياريت لو احد لقى في الصين اذا فيه اكايدميات لانو هناك ليه اقارب وشاكر لكم انا عارف اني طولت عليكم لكن اول مشاركه ودي برضه اعرف اهم شي اسعار الاكاديميات في الفلبين والصين والله يعطيكم الف عافيه وياريت لو يكون الرد سريع ومشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين:12:


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 أغسطس 2009)

يوسف ابراهيم الحصر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحة الله اول شي حاب اقولكم اني جديد في منتداكم هذا الرائع وعندي شويت اسئله وافكار ابغكم تساعدوني فيها وجزكم الله خير
> انا متخرج من الثانوية وابغى ادرس صيانه هياكل ومحركات الطيران كثير ناس قالولي مالك الا الاردن ونويت على الاردن لدرجة اني رحت اسجل في اليوم هذا اللي رحت اسجل فيه خشيت المنتدى خط الطيران ولقيت واحد من الشباب كاتب موضوع الفلبين نفس اسعار الاردن وكنسلت التسجيل ورجعت البيت وبعد كدا نحذف الموضوع مدري مين حذفو المهم ما قدرت اتوصل معاهم المهم انا اليوم عندكم ابغى منكم مساعده مدراس اكاديميات الفلبين واسعارها كيف وياريت لو احد لقى في الصين اذا فيه اكايدميات لانو هناك ليه اقارب وشاكر لكم انا عارف اني طولت عليكم لكن اول مشاركه ودي برضه اعرف اهم شي اسعار الاكاديميات في الفلبين والصين والله يعطيكم الف عافيه وياريت لو يكون الرد سريع ومشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين:12:



حقيقه لا اعرف معلومات عن الفلبين او الصين وربنا يوفقك في دراستك


----------



## عماد المشهداني (4 أغسطس 2009)

حياك الله اخي العزيز الباش مهندس وليد 
حقيقة جهودك جبارة وتستحق اعلى درجات الشكر والتقدير 
جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك 
تقبل تحياتي واحترامي​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز عماد حقيقه لا اجد كلمات اتكلم بها بعد هذا الكلام واتمني من الجميع الاستفاده من موضوعي البسيط وربنا يقدرني علي مساعده الجميع


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي............................................... .................................................. ..............................
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا​*


----------



## djoudi1919 (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووررررر، جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## العراقي غيث (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ مهندس وليد
هل للطيران المدني كلية ام معهد لئنني بحثت على الكثير من الكليات ولاكن لااجد سوى معاهد واكاديميات طيران
وهل تعطي الاكاديميات بعد سنتين من الدراسة للطيران المدني شهادة بكالوريوس ام دبلوم 
وهل توجد كليات لدراسة الطيران المدني وتعطي شهادة البكالوريوس 
واسف اذا اطلت في اسئلتي عليك


----------



## العراقي غيث (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ مهندس وليد
هل هناك كليات لدراسة الطيران المدني ام معاهد واكاديميات فقط
وماهي الشهادة الممنوحه من قبل المعهد او الاكاديمية هل هي دبلوم ام بكالوريوس
لئنني مقبل على دراسة الطيران المدني في اوكرانيا فأرجوا منك افادتي ببعض المعلومات 
واعتذر اذا كنت قد اطلت عليك بالاسئلة


----------



## candleinzdark (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## jarnaa (11 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

شكراً على الموضوع المهم والشيق ونتمنا لكم النجاح الدائم

سؤالي لكم :
هل يوجد اكادمية للطيران في سوريا وما هي الشهادات او الرخص الموجودة وكم تكون التكلفة؟

*


----------



## meso_love (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنه كل خير الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## may0 (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## the black knight (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## عايز ابقي طيار (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*salary*

يا جماعة انا عايز اعرف السالاري او المرتب الشهري للطيار المدني 

و الموضع هائل و مجهودات جبارة افادني في اشياء كتير لكن لم يذكر المرتب الشهري لو بشتغل في شركة مثلا ...

عايز اعرف الحد الادني و الحد الاعلي لدخل الطيار 

و شكرااااااااااا


----------



## عايز ابقي طيار (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*لماذا السلبية ؟؟*

لماذا لا يرد احد علي ؟

ابغي اعرف مرتب الطيار


----------



## offsee (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الكابتن بندر (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووورين ع هالموضووع القيــم .


----------



## Omar Sawalha (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اصبح هناك دورات في كل من 
شهر 9
شهر 1
شهر 4
شهر 6


----------



## omar mostafa 1 (16 يناير 2011)

معلش انا عندي سؤال
هو الي عندي تقوس ف رجله
او حساسيه مينفعش يبقى طيار مدني؟؟؟؟


----------



## Aircrew flight ac (4 فبراير 2011)

*Egypt pilot training in Philippinces*







For more information visit at http://www.commercialpilottraining.co.uk


----------



## dew_drop (8 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله... اخوتى اريد ان اسأل عن تكلفة دراسة الطيران المدنى بالفلبين ... وهل من الممكن ان اجزء نيل الرخص ... مثلا اتحصل على رخصتين والثالثة بعد مدة زمنية .... افيدونى اذا امكن ... علما باننى متخرج من كلية هندسة الحاسوب ولغتى الانجليزية متوسطة .. شكراً لكم .*


----------



## dew_drop (8 فبراير 2011)

السيد مهندس وليد سمير ... السلام عليكم .. ماذا تعنى بالشهادة الطبية الموثقة ؟ هل هو فحص شامل .. ام ماذا تقصد ؟


----------



## dew_drop (3 مارس 2011)

مشاء الله عليك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## dew_drop (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## رامي 2011bac (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
قرأت البحث الذي قام به الاخ حول دراسة الطيران باستراليا وقد اعجبني كثيرا فجازاه الله خير الجزاء

انا من الجزائر مقبل علئ شهادة البكلوريا هذا العام شعبة رياضيات وأود من الاخوة ان يفيدوني ان كانت المدارس الاسترالية تعترف بشهادة البكلوريوس الجزائرية


----------



## يسرا الحرارى (4 يونيو 2011)

شكراااا واجد عالموضوع امنيتى نكون مهندسه طيران 
وياريت نعرف من اين نحصل على هذا الكتاب واى شى يساعد فى هذا المجال


----------



## يسرا الحرارى (4 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع النقاش فيه فما بالك خوض هذه التجربه


----------



## احمد ايكا (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاج الله خيرا


----------



## م/حاسب (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندي سؤال انا بدرس علوم حاسب (مبرج حاسب ) بجامعه بالسعودية بدي اادرس طيارن انا قريت مواضيكم ودردوكم انا بدي ادرس faa هل في في الاردن او في الدول العربية؟؟ ولا لازم ادرس بالخارج ؟؟وهل فيها بعثة ولا الى الحين دراسه ع نفقتي الخاصه ؟؟ وهل الدول العربية شهادتها اقدر اصير طيار 
وشكرا ع ردكم واراح اكون ممتن لكم للغالية 
الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت يا مهندس طيار انا عايز حضرتك فى موضوع مهم جدا وعايز ايميل حضرتك


----------



## A-wahab (3 أغسطس 2012)

لابد من اجتياز الفحص الطبي اقصد مثلا اذا كانت عندي بعض المشاكل الصحيه


----------



## amr habib (22 أغسطس 2012)

كان نفسى اكون طيار باس الى حاصل اكتفيت بتحويل الحلم بتاعى الى تجرب للناس تستفيد منها وهيه قومت بعمل مدونه احكى بها قصه الطيران بتحويل الحلم بتاعى الى حقيقه من وجه نظرى

مدونه قصة الطيران
قصة الطيران


----------



## حاتم الغفارى (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته - فى البدايه احب ان اعرب عن سعادتى لانضمامى لمنتداكم الذى يحمل من الموضوعات القيمه و مافيه من تعاون امثل بين اعضاء المنتدى .- انا صيدلى و عندى حب و شغف الطيران و العمل كطيار منذ الصغر و لعدم ملائمه الظروف لم يتسنى لى ذلك - فراودتنى الفكرة الان و انا عمرى 35 سنه- فأنى بصدد اتخاذ قرار الالتحاق بالاكاديميه السعوديه هنا بالرياض - ولكن السؤال هل فرص الحصول على وظيفه بعد الانتهاء من الدراسه فى شركه مصر للطيران ميسرة لمن هم فى مثل عمرى (35 ) سنه و التى ستكون بعد الدراسه 37 سنه وهل الشهادة من الاكاديميه السعوديه معترف بها فى مصر للطيران - ارجوا الافادة - جزاكم الله خيراااااا


----------

